# FREE tips from betblog.com



## betblog (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi 4 all, I come there to give free tips from best bet blog site betblog.com


----------



## betblog (Mar 29, 2015)

MIAMI HEAT - DETROIT PISTONS
MIAMI HEAT -3


----------



## betblog (Mar 31, 2015)

PISTONS - HAWKS
Over 196


----------



## betblog (Apr 3, 2015)

WASHINGTON - NEW YORK
UNDER (Total 194,5)


----------



## betblog (Apr 4, 2015)

MIAMI HEAT - DETROIT PISTONS
MIAMI HEAT -3

PISTONS - HAWKS
Over 196

WASHINGTON - NEW YORK
UNDER (Total 194,5)


----------



## betblog (Apr 5, 2015)

CLEVELAND - CHICAGO
 OVER (194 PTS)


----------



## betblog (Apr 6, 2015)

BROOKLYN - PORTLAND
Portland +7


----------



## betblog (Apr 7, 2015)

NEW ORLEANS PELICANS - GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS
pick: OVER (203,5) @1,92 6/10


----------



## betblog (Apr 9, 2015)

NEW YORK RANGERS - OTTAWA SENATORS
 (over5.5)


----------



## betblog (Apr 10, 2015)

JAZZ - GRIZZLIES
HAYWARD Under 17


----------



## betblog (Apr 11, 2015)

Golden State Warriors - Minnesota Timberwolves
Golden State Warriors -20


----------



## betblog (Apr 12, 2015)

ROCKETS - PELICANS 
A. DAVIS over 22.5


----------



## betblog (Apr 14, 2015)

INDIANA - WASHINGTON
OVER   J.Wall 17,5 pts


----------



## betblog (Apr 15, 2015)

PHILADELPHIA 76ERS - MIAMI HEAT
under 196.5


----------



## betblog (Apr 17, 2015)

Toronto Raptors - Washington Wizzards
Toronto Raptors WIN


----------



## betblog (Apr 18, 2015)

HOUSTON ROCKETS - DALLAS
DALLAS to WIN


----------



## betblog (Apr 19, 2015)

Memphis Grizzlies    -    Portland Trail Blazers
Memphis Grizzlies WIN


----------



## betblog (Apr 22, 2015)

Los Angeles Clippers      -   San Antonio Spurs
Los Angeles Clippers to WIN


----------



## betblog (Apr 25, 2015)

CHICAGO BULLS - MIWAUKE BUCKS
 over188


----------



## betblog (Apr 27, 2015)

*BROOKLYN NETS - ATLANTA HAWKS
ATLANTA HAWKS -4.5*


----------



## betblog (Apr 28, 2015)

DALLAS MAVERICKS - HOUSTON ROCKETS
Jason Terry UNDER 9 PTS


----------



## betblog (Apr 29, 2015)

BUCKS - BULLS
BULLS TO WIN


----------



## betblog (Apr 30, 2015)

BUCKS - BULLS
Bucks +3.5


----------



## betblog (May 1, 2015)

BAYER LEVERKUSEN - BAYERN
BAYER LEVERKUSEN to WIN


----------



## betblog (May 2, 2015)

LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS - SAN ANTONIO SPURS
pick: UNDER (D.Jordan under 14.5 REB) @1,8    8/10


----------



## betblog (May 3, 2015)

GSW - GRIZZLIES
pick: 1    (-11) @2,1


----------



## betblog (May 4, 2015)

Houston Rockets - Los Angeles Clippers
Houston Rockets to win


----------



## betblog (May 6, 2015)

BULLS - CLEVELAND
Bulls to WIN


----------



## betblog (May 9, 2015)

Ice - hockey
FINLAND - SLOVAKIA
Under 4


----------



## betblog (May 10, 2015)

LA CLIPPERS - HOUSTON ROCKETS
PREDICTION: 2X


----------



## betblog (May 11, 2015)

GRIZLES - WARRIORS
UNDER    Jeff Green 10


----------



## betblog (May 12, 2015)

ROCKETS - CLIPPERS
To WIN: CLIPPERS


----------



## betblog (May 13, 2015)

GS WARRIORS - MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES

NBA game between the fifth and GSW MEM west konferencijoj second round. Memphis demonstrates why is the # 1 team in the league along firm office. Warriors in this serijoj Imeta only 95 points (10tasku less than their average). Memphis is also slow phase the team is more through the combination of burning Laika attacks, rather than the three-point run and Schweitzer. During all 4 of these teams meetings, nor at the same time does not exceed the total. Max as they were profit 188 (almost 10 points less than today's total) therefore without much thinking mode UNDER A TOTAL 197.5.


----------



## betblog (May 15, 2015)

GRIZZLIES - WARRIORS

UNDER    195.5


----------



## betblog (May 16, 2015)

HOUSTON ROCKETS - LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS
Pick: 2 (LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS)


----------



## betblog (May 18, 2015)

MONFERRATO - AGRIGENTO
MONFERRATO -6


----------



## betblog (May 19, 2015)

Eurovision - FINLAND
Pick: Finland will not get to the finals


----------



## betblog (May 21, 2015)

HOUSTON ROCKETS - GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS
Rockets +10.5


----------



## betblog (May 22, 2015)

HAWKS - CAVALIERS
Pick: 1X


----------



## betblog (May 23, 2015)

HOUSTON ROCKETS - OAKLAND WARRIORS
J.Harden over result Peru S.Curry


----------



## betblog (May 24, 2015)

Nancy    -    Nanterre
Nancy to WIN


----------



## betblog (May 26, 2015)

GOFFIN - GIRALDO
GIRALDO +5


----------



## betblog (May 29, 2015)

BARCELONA - ATL. MADRID
Over 5.5


----------



## betblog (May 29, 2015)

betblog said:


> BARCELONA - ATL. MADRID
> Over 5.5


BARCELONA - ATL. MADRID
OVER5.5

The first reason is the charge cards OVER - finale. The second - the match referee Velasco, who shows an average of 6.5 cards. Third - finalists Atl. Madrid, which is one undisciplinedPrimera teams in the league. Among these teams are always a lot of cards, I have no idea how Velasco could control the match without showing at least 6 cards. Good luck

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92162-barcelona-atl-madrid


----------



## betblog (May 31, 2015)

NADAL - SOCK

Nadal i gryzta after biski in your game. With Kuze has been demonstrated that such balls that ojoj. It attracted almost everything Spaniard. Game confidently. Meanwhile, Sock already traveled far and I doubt whether he will be able to pick up something here seta. For the Spanish Carreno-Busta was a problem, but picks up Poto Remove child CORIC who disappointed at all their games on the day. SOCKS long rally will match here, but there is almost no advance excellence. And that will save padacia also less likely. Kof good, a lot of value. Good luck

pick: 1    (3:0)

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92190-nadal-sock


----------



## betblog (Jun 1, 2015)

NISIKORI - TSONGA 

Nishikori should not, but very difficult in Macau. Who is watching this tournament will understand. Nishikori movement Korte much more versatile and much faster. Tsonga would not be here if not pathetic Berdych game, which was really unexpected. Tsonga rallies with no advantage is not as Nishikori sounded all the balls. Gelb only feeding, but all it really will not go maca. And also supply percent. not very good. I feel that at Seth Tsonga will not pick up. Good luck 

pick: 1    (Nishikori -5,5) @1,9    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92205-nisikori-tsonga


----------



## betblog (Jun 3, 2015)

Zalgiris - Lietuvos rytas

So 3 Lkl a final duel which will take place in Kaunas. This race I really look good under Ulanov, as a player gets occur quite small, but when playing covers Gecevičius and often gather stupid fouls. Edgar this season fired a shot at the Ministry Cup finals, the finals series but something stood out, profits respectively 0 through 5 minutes and 2 over nearly 20 minutes points. Taaigi who will benefit from success!

Pick: Ulanovas under 5

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92239-zalgiris-ulanovas


----------



## betblog (Jun 4, 2015)

PARTIZAN - CRVENA ZVEZDA

Nasa League 2 clash strongest Serbian komandos- Partizan and Crvena Zvezda. Favorit time here stay. Why? Composition Zvezda much stronger look. Let us recall the Euroleague, where the Zvezda was relatively satisfactory and maybe even surpassed their expectations. Clearly more Zvezda home team, in addition to the TIR away can pasiplėšyti. About Partizan also nothing much to say, 2 team in Serbia after the Zvezda and the table from her lagging behind by 1 point. Both teams will be motivated to play and win. These 2 teams in Serbia are eternal enemies in this league and they are no longer equal. Let's see mutual MATCH: The last 5 Match Zvezda won 4, and 2 of them away, while Partizan managed to win just once away and it's only 2 points difference (68:70). These MATCH relatively recently, all the spring starting in April and finished in May, so we can say that the current form of Zvezda much better than Partizan. Resume, waiting for a nice fight, which I think will be the winner of Crvena Zvezda and prove that it is in Serbia, it is the best. Good luck .


pick: 2    @1,7    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92271-partizan-crvena-zvezda


----------



## betblog (Jun 5, 2015)

GRANITAS - UTENIS 
Football  Lithuania A league 

I do not have much to say. Klaipeda Granite is currently not only the informal, but tormented by injuries. It has just 11 healthy players, so the rotation will not. Utenis recently really playing at a higher level than granite. Utenis here has become a victory. "We have only eleven healthy players, so awaits a complicated battle. We will try somehow to resist. The good news is that after disqualifications due to yellow cards will be able to emulate Casimir Gnedojus and Dmitry Shishkin," - said the Klaipeda Granite Chief. coach Gediminas Jarmalavicius.

pick: 2    @2,1    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92291-granitas-utenis


----------



## betblog (Jun 6, 2015)

SERENA WILLIAMS - LUCIE SAFAROVA 
M20 Tennis  WTA Tennis 

Meet this amazing tournament Safarova and really not such a wonderful Williams. Looking at the forms Safarova just playing confidently defeated Sharapova, also removed the excellent form demonstravusią Ivanovic. Who žiūrėjot Serena probably seen that it is cold, so simply do not play tennis home wins at her, and the skill and experience. You would be here and take Safarova victory, but precaution mode +1.5 Seth  Good luck in tandem. 

pick: 2    (+1.5 set) @1,85    8/10  

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92299-serena-williams-lucie-safarova


----------



## betblog (Jun 7, 2015)

JUVENTUS - NEPTUNAS(GAILIUS) ARNIUKAS Basketball  Lithuania LKL 


I think AKD this bet makes his turn is 90 percent. Unfortunate third place in meetings with Juventus playing as a kind of pale, it seems that he should not the third place, as far as Meta + I missed both coaches themselves say is a pity that he try to play on the team handed over the ball, fighting for rebounds. David resume is his own shadow and he will be hard to do something more, well and precautions Delia 12 points can throw that in comparison with other Macae be something from the space field This vat of success who are going to offer this large charge 

pick: UNDER    (Gailius under 12,5 points) @1,85    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92330-juventus-neptunas-gailius


----------



## betblog (Jun 8, 2015)

VENEZIA - LEGA A AQUA VITAE Basketball  Italy 

In today's situation this bet'o not be left behind. A Legoj partway semifinals, Venezia win 3: 2 of their series against Reggiana and is likely to win, and a better išbaigtesnė team is Venezia. What I would say 80 percent. that they will be in the final. In another semi-final playing AJ and Sassari. Sassari win 3: 2 of their series and if you win today, they are also in the final. Venezia Sassari up'e match all the cards are in the hands Venezia and the bookmakers and the max would then 2.5 for Venezia. Of course if the theory would not be winning today Armanis and compares series. However, if only for Armani victory can get 1.75 this minute. With this knowledge in mathematics bet'as really worthwhile. Plus and the likelihood of significant. Tonybet gives 6, Whill 6 5 bet365, TopSport 4.5. I not look elsewhere, good luck 

pick: 1    (Venezia win Lega A) @6    4/10


----------



## betblog (Jun 9, 2015)

UKRAINE U20 - SENEGAL U20 SHERBIS 

U20 championship eighth final. Ukraine started the championship quite difficult, zero played draw with the hosts N. Zealand, but then accelerated 6-0 3-0 rout of Myanmar and the Americans. During the group matches neprasileistas than one goal. Meanwhile, Senegal came here as one of the best results have come forward of third place in the group descend the Portuguese 0-3, 1-1 to Colombia played, and a minimum score completed Qatar. Vienintelėse matches with Qatar and Senegal showed something more serious and better, but it's nothing against honest did not show, though, and won the point with the Colombians, but there can say they have managed to get away with murder. I have no doubt the victory of the Europeans here, because the players will be really motivated to go away for a while and the game they currently runs on wheels.

 pick: 1    @2,2    6/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92407-ukraine-u20-senegal-u20


----------



## betblog (Jun 10, 2015)

NBA CEMPIONAS - WARRIORS JUDAM Basketball  NBA 


I do not believe that James alone the passage of the finals series. Of course the situation is very favorable to them and now lead 2-1. How can one player pulled the entire team not as I expected. Warriors team is a great chance to win the NBA finals, because next season is hardly as successful as this. Great players, snipers, games all season has been very good. Of course the deal all you can say in the coming matches as if the Cavs manage to LAIMET this Champion will already 3-1 and will be very difficult to expect that the Warriors pull, but it can all but. I think the next game already has a victory and end the Warriors home arena they really will be able to complete the series.

 pick: 2    (Cempionas Warriors) @1,82    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92434-nba-cempionas-warriors


----------



## betblog (Jun 11, 2015)

CAVALIERS - WARRIORS LILLARDAS Basketball  NBA 

Well, since situ match will start very interesting. I still I remain at your mind that the series should finish 4-2 or 4-3 in favor of the Warriors. Already THIRD varzybu 4 Half could see that Cavalieriam missing air because you can say are playing without changing the key players, Dellavedova already spasm, and he defended really well and Curry sis will have to bandy is certainly not the most convenient position. LeBron all his matches too, after all, will not 40 + 12 + 10, although it really looks like from another planet but it shows the example of Curry 2 ringtynese come in and antzmogiam not all by himself. The main argument is that you can say it again here Warriorsam underlying game in this series, was exactly the same and in series with Memphis when Pajautā that there is nowhere to retreat and left Memphis slightest Sansu dreamed about yet another victory. I believe in the Golden State and I think this series will move to the Dubcity result at 2-2.

 pick: 2    @1,7    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92475-cavaliers-warriors


----------



## betblog (Jun 12, 2015)

UNICAJA - BARCELONA ZALATORIUS Basketball  Spain ACB


Well, today praises of praise will not be available in time. The peak is not guaranteed, but is taken. ACB semifinal, 4 match between Barcelona and Unicajos. 2: 1 series leads Barsa. The first two matches easily won Barcelona, the third after the OD received. On the one hand, it is possible to think that Barca has 4 gamers will play and take out easily. Maybe the border, but that will be very easy to doubt it. I do not expect a double-digit difference here. Unicaja at home all season, lost the extremely well (in terms of SCB). Of course, like that one here, and plus, when I come versatile Barca. However Plaza easily a match for sure not be delivered up to 10 points here will SPEC. Fora marginal, but go. Good luck  

pick: 1    (+6) @1,9    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92498-unicaja-barcelona


----------



## betblog (Jun 13, 2015)

ARGENTINA - PARAGUAY LUKAS24 Football  Copa America 


meeting today considered to be the favorites of the championship in Argentina and one of the weaker rinktniu Pargvajus. Over 2.5 mode alone for Argentina unreal attack. Argentina brought the strongest possible lineup, brought Tevez Messi, Higuain Aguero, all turned in impressive seasons, Messi Return to your best possible form and midfield will Mascherano Banega Di Maria Pastore, etc .. Argentina were playing with paragvajum 2014 toilet cycle 2 times won both matches very argentina scoring 3-1 and 5-2, then lose a similar structure as today will be. Before tournament, both teams play a game after a friendly, coined Argentina 5-0 Bolivia and Paraguay without MESS game of 2-2 with Honduras. This is going to Paraguay way I could not cope with the Argentine attack, Argentina should free themselves beaten at least 3 Banks these contests, I think happiness Argentina 3-0 / 4-0. Good luck

 pick: OVER    (2.5 Goals) @1,72    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92517-argentina-paraguay


----------



## betblog (Jun 14, 2015)

WARRIORS - CAVALIERS JUDAM Basketball  NBA 

We probably this series already completed golden stat'e. Warriors have certainly will not make the finals. Like I said James certainly not attract a finals series. Warrior knows perfectly well that although biski Covering James can win the match and on 20 points, and showed what the previous Cleveland seeded into the match. There's a chance the Cavaliers, and here will be another door to his chest a double-digit margin. 

pick: OVER    (Warriors -9.0) @1,95    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92561-warriors-cavaliers


----------



## betblog (Jun 15, 2015)

ECUADOR - BOLIVIA  Football  Copa America

Another of the evening Copa America Group A match. Well, I think Ecuador at this stage the most important game in the championship. Certainly no less important and Bolivia, but the command gauges and goals in the tournament a little different  Ecuador lost the first match 2-0 to Chile, the result is natural, but ekvadoriečiai match really was not cannon fodder tried to create opportunities for yourself to score. One even had a very good team leader E. Valencia, whose head shot hit the post. Bolivia, in turn, started the tournament well (by their own standards) and saving the empty net before the Mexican team won the point. However, Mexico has its own losses, which could facilitate and Bolivian life in this match. Ecuador need to win this match, as both played against a team that has to be overcome if you want to do something honorable in the tournament and also on the standings position. Victory and the successful outcome of the match between Chile and Mexico, Ecuador would be in the second position and before the last tour met with ticket pocket to the next stage and should be able to solve their own destiny with Mexico's own hands. The Valencia said saying the club knows the mistakes made before Chile and are willing to win the first victory in the championship. Ecuador has no injuries, but the ranks of Bolivia has not adopted no top scorer team player Marcelo Moreno participation. Something serious it really is not, and should have to play from the beginning, but nevertheless problemėlių it is. And yet some numbers: Ecuador Copa America win the match since 2001. At this time, Bolivia championship win 17 matches in a row. Ecuador against Bolivia undefeated 10 matches in a row. Imu me very favorite and relatively safe -1.0 advantage. I believe in the victory of Ecuador and certainly do not think that Bolivia will be able to maintain its net dry the second match in a row, well and attacked them will not be an easy task.

pick: 1    (Ecuador handicap -1.0) @2,03    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92579-ecuador-bolivia


----------



## betblog (Jun 16, 2015)

CARDINALS - TWINS LILLARDAS 
Baseball  MLB 

Well, the best team in the league will meet with Twins also rather good, but the Twins are now in a siokioje Dobele, which I think should be delayed for some time because of the season in the beginning of Minnesota team really badly overperformino. Cardinals like every year, this year there are some of the main contenders for the title, coordinated attack with pitchinimu, no weak points can be said Sita team. Today will start with the balance Wachau 8-2 and ERA 2:45 who are among the best result in the league. His opponent Gibson, a young but talented pitch over the last 2 ringtynes gave as much as 10 ER contestants is an indication that slumpina bit at this time. The game is likely to be inefficient, missing Holladay and Adams Cardsam, but even without them, they still manage to meet their 3-4 checkpoint while the rest usually make pith. Because today starts their ace Wach guess it 4-2 Cardinals.

 pick: 1    @1,55    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92616-cardinals-twins


----------



## betblog (Jun 18, 2015)

LIMOGES - STRASBOURG ADMS Basketball  France LNB 

Limoges finals overcome SIG Away 2 points. On the next mace SIG carried off Limoges double-digit margin. Today I hope SIG accumulation and a series of readmission to the house. Home support large, but statistics talkative otherwise - of the last 4 between Apple Mac only won once home team. If you will win, should help in the past and low fora.

 pick: 2    (-1.5) @2,62    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92706-limoges-strasbourg


----------



## betblog (Jun 22, 2015)

SERBIA - LITHUANIA ADMS Basketball  EC Women 

Although acc. Pakri bright, but when it is known by future couples and the current situation Lithuanian national team to be taken confidently our own victory. Very illogical solution for Serbia to choose France, not Turkey. Lithuania should be disposed to take very seriously, and Serbia, if the French do not want, should play freely, to try new combinations and so on. If you go Lithuanian victory, it should be ensured, perhaps even double-digit margin. 

pick: 2    (-7.5) @2,4    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92830-serbia-lithuania


----------



## betblog (Jun 23, 2015)

BROWN DUSTIN - KARATSEV ASLAN BONO Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Well here I get a lot of criticism, but tira ruselkis here undervalued or Jamaican pervertintas.Na so sure the second year Brown moves quite decently on the whole sky, the soil still his favorite danga.Bet only 102 rating, the second top hundred grajokas, no more. may sugrybauti kada.Ruseis but also the second top hundred grajokas, also likes to grunt, but it is universal, play visur.Zaideju level really low skiriasi.Uz Brown 1.3 should be, and will be fighting here with suspicion, the scales can tilt anywhere, so worth to keep an voluminous behind ruseli..Good luck 

 pick: 2    (Karatsev win) @6,8    4/10
http://www.betblog.com/picks/92859-brown-dustin-karatsev-aslan


----------



## betblog (Jun 24, 2015)

SPAIN WOMEN - MONTANEGRO WOMEN NAIVUS Basketball  EC Women 


I am writing from a mobile it quickly and clearly. Spain although favorite LAIMET championata, not the team that wins Cut devastating results. Most ranges 1-10tasku, like Hungary only oily prasileido.Manau that montanegro could easily withstand such fora and with this value really try.

 pick: 2    (+9.5) @2,67    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92876-spain-women-montanegro-women


----------



## betblog (Jun 26, 2015)

REGGIANA - SASSARI TOMAS7926 Basketball  Italy Legabasket 

In short, because what is written more statistics, which would be provided to more contrast and pan.to get I try again here in the first half -1.5.Per three matches played at home serijoj Reggiana-finals, the first half looks much galingiau.Ir as has become customary circus Sassari begins antroi pusėj.Manau two houses kėlinukus enough strength to withstand against Sassari runners, so too relaxed about who will become champions, I take my discretion safest varintą.Sėkmės who bandysit! 

pick: OVER    (1 half Reggiana -1.5) @1,84    8/10  


http://www.betblog.com/picks/92927-reggiana-sassari


----------



## betblog (Jun 27, 2015)

CHILE - PERU ARNIUKAS Football  Copa America 

Very already downplayed the Peruvian team that this championship has repeatedly proved to be a true championship black arkliukas.Kas want less risk to remove the loose-Peru 2.5 Kof, but worth it and try this. Peru demonstrates a disciplined game, well supported by ball control, excellent counter attack, the Peruvian team dispirit no psychological stress. 
As for the Chilean national team, she plays very rough, very judges assisted victory against Uruguay, depressing them enormous stress because of their expected for the first time to win the Copa America tournament. 
In summary all the Kof victory for Peru is excessive given that Peru plays a disciplined football and the Chilean team confidence Glais them put under foot. After all, they say, the ball is round and anything can be! Good luck, what goes together!  

pick: 2    @7,7    4/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92938-chile-peru


----------



## betblog (Jun 28, 2015)

GOMEL - SLAVIA MOZYR JUDAM Football  

Belarusian football. Gomel team isivaziavus recently. For the third game in a row by beating the home win by at least two goals and neprasileidus than one. So offensive is working, the defense also. Mozyr team is very modest, with the attack at all a tragedy. It is worth also held that the fact that all previously Gomel match between matches to win against Mozyr, no matter what sudetim bezaisdavo. Kof still get a very good comparison. Should go.

 pick: 1    @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92970-gomel-slavia-mozyr


----------



## betblog (Jun 29, 2015)

FALLA - HAASE ARNIUKAS Tennis  Wimbledon 

Falla, although experienced, but not play as we would like, I am not convinced his game on grass still + Dutchman benefit is that the Colombian before this match had to pass qualification, where not everything was going so easy, Colombians should be happy that slammed into vimblį. 
And Robin Haase speaking about it not too impressive player, but as we all know the Dutch like to play on grass than in the Netherlands at the tournament Haase played great tennis defeated opponents such as Karlovic and Verdasco, who played really well on grass. This optimism tournament before Wimbledon, which I hope that the Dutchman will go beyond first base. 
All recapitulating, I no longer FALLS those years when he could wo to the flaps themselves top10 players Haase although not as an elite player, but his technique and skill should be enough, to defeat the old wolf, especially on grass, which is not very fond of Colombian. Good luck, what goes together. Beautiful tennis! 

 pick: 2    @2,1    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/92995-falla-haase


----------



## betblog (Jun 30, 2015)

ARGENTINA - PARAGUAY GAGARINAS Football  Copa America 

Argentina predicts victory, Kof. decent, I do not think that it pays to build to a draw on the sole basis of the fact that the last meeting of play 2-2, the last 3 matches Argentina has not missed a single goal so today I think Argentina will win at least 1-0. 

pick: 1    @1,45    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93039-argentina-paraguay


----------



## betblog (Jul 1, 2015)

DOLGOPOLOV - KARLOVIC JUDAM Tennis  Wimbledon

Dolgopolov confident playing on grass. For the first round confidently defeated Edmund. Karlovic while hardly tempėsi with Ymer. Dolgopolov cutting the balls very low so it will be very difficult to Croatian atmušinet, and are generally tall and ungainly. Karlovic saved here can only break itself and that always ACEA nepaduos. Dolgopolov much more chance to have breikint. GEIMA over too good option. 

pick: 1    @1,67    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93068-dolgopolov-karlovic


----------



## betblog (Jul 2, 2015)

GLENTORAN - ZILINA GRANDTIPSPROGNOZES Football  UEFA Europa 

It's the long-awaited European League, as factors for my selected events in the past have fallen greatly, so today I will give only one, but in my eyes, one of today's best bets. 
Meets amateur team from Northern Ireland's Glentoran F.c. and Slovakia in Zilina vice-champion team. GLENTOR weak team, made up of local players. The European League selection they got only because since winning the Northern Ireland Cup, the country's only championship team took 6th place. Transfer this team any more serious happened. Team experience in the European leagues have auditions, but clearly it does not work admirably, pralaimima for all kinds of second-class teams, much weaker than in Zilina. GLENTOR play a few friendly matches, the first Lost 3-1 against Welsh champions The New Saint, the second won by the minimum difference against Knockbreda, the second Northern Ireland middle-League. 
Zilina much stronger team, with much more experience in Europe, the 2010/11 season This team played in the Champions League group stage. Since last season to save all the key players: Croatian, striker M. Jelic (29/19), J. Mihalik (32/12), Portuguese Willian (29/1), defender E. Mabouka (30/0) and others. Preparations for this match was very serious, to play three friendly Matches: Poland v Piast Gliwice team championship (won 5-3), against Slovenian team Olimpija 4, also won 1-2, well, the last match and match with Croatian champions Dinamo Zagreb, only in the last minutes of the expanded Zagreb managed to draw 1-1. 
The height difference in all positions obvious factors behind the rise in Zilina surprise me. 

pick: 2    (-1 EH) @2,25    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93114-glentoran-zilina


----------



## betblog (Jul 3, 2015)

CHILE - ARGENTINA NASHAS Football  Copa America 

I wished to have these teams meet in the finals and was the cause. Both of these teams were the most offensive in this championship. It does not always match ended with an abundance of scoring, but part of the opponent (Uruguay, Colombia) ZAIZAI bus or only atsimusinedavo. If the contestants left the door open and were usually mild to attack, then the scoring used to be. Neither Chile nor Argentina does not stand GELEŽINIS defense. Chile is often what makes rational team tries to avoid using 6-7 people go on the offensive immediately. Short passing, shearing to the free zones and a long possession, all of which are the main trump Chile. However, the defense Strawberries over all ends. Jara was disqualified deserved, but on the other hand it was the best Chilean central defense, against Peru were playing Rojas Albornoz, but neither one is very reliable. Since Isla and art are very fond of connections to attack Diaz has often retreat to the defense and then left three defenders without serious help from the reference. Argentina is a better balanced team with enormous potential attack that exploits only when the defense is not very good. Chile will be just the second serious team that is focused on the offensive. Uruguay, Jamaica and Colombia have always sought only atsimusineti and about attacks from ever thought. It is to open Chile argaentinieciai can be very dangerous counterattack, this time they do not need to hold the ball 70% of the time so space should be much more. And it is open land and is their largest asset. Finale happens at multiple, but it is this to me is similar to those you may be more attacks, and a substantial range.

 pick: OVER    (Over 2.5 goals) @2,1    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93069-chile-argentina


----------



## betblog (Jul 5, 2015)

V.TROICKI - V.POSPISIL ATEITIS Tennis  Wimbledon 

Kofa falls so we catch the Serbs. 
I have received a lot of criticism for the choice Serbo against Brown, but so did not understand on what basis, and the match was controlled Troicki was more capable. Here amazed that the film will be up onto that little Kofas or Vasek isivaziavo. 
Let it be in dogs barking caravan rides and rides with the caravan and I Troicki. 
Good time servers, agile, starts, great acceptance, the experience level matches, all you need to overcome Vasek. 
So a lot of argument should not. If you play as well as Victor pays 3-0 or 3-1 victory guaranteed

 pick: 1    @1,4    10/10  

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93205-v-troicki-v-pospisil


----------



## betblog (Jul 6, 2015)

NETHERLANDS U20 - ITALY U20 CARMELO1 Basketball  Youth 


The last two forecasts were brutally through sona, so pasitketi me blindly sure I disapprove. So on the forecast. Dutch U20 Championship last year so, so two years ago for the land U18 Championship points higher than the Italians. Two years ago, the Dutchman took 4th place, while the quarterfinals broke the Italian - 68:55. Recaps, like much of the same, so I tend to believe in today olandziu. As I wrote in my preparations for the time they nepralaimejo than one match. Defeated giants such as France, Russia .. 
last match lost to Belgium and the Netherlands for the second phase went out with only one victory. Belgium that mace very successful, and more specifically to stop bad luck Ben Abdelkader. Belges threw 11 of 23 three pointers of which Ben Abdelkader 7. But even Belgium a tough nut. Today, they are almost exactly battle with Championship favorite Spain. Italy maca Ispaniaji lost to 43:54, but there was a hard fight, because at three minutes before the end of the match spanish still put themselves up 22 points. Italian modestly appeared and mace with Hungary and the Czech Republic was only conquered guaranteed. But the split the Czech Republic defense is the most fallible teams championship - 24.3. Today, Turkey 28th 

pick: 1    (+2.5) @1,85    8/1

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93231-netherlands-u20-italy-u20


----------



## betblog (Jul 7, 2015)

FEDERER - SIMON JUDAM Tennis  Wimbledon 

One of the favorite to win this tournament will meet with Roger Simon, who is already very far gone CIA. The more serious overcome Monfils and Berdych, but Berdych in the form of recent tragic completely neepazaidzia Czechs. Simon is a pure return, but he mistimed an obstacle now is very unfavorable. Fede balls atmusineja wildly, but cut that often bounces very limited, if not avoided, resulting in an accent wake. Simon, like I said, atmusineja balls and waiting for an opponent's error. Of course the atmusineja it be great, small, fast athlete with a rocket friends. But still Rogers in all wisdom and tricks, really find ways to uzvaikyti dwarf. Your padacia Federer will have to be, and on Simon BP really will have a number. Little chance here to take Simon Seth has played the best tennis.

 pick: 1    (Federer 3:0) @1,85    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93261-federer-simon


----------



## betblog (Jul 8, 2015)

MATIJA PECOTIC - SOMDEV DEVVARMAN BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis  Challenger Tour


Pecoticiui although already 26 years old, but for a lifetime are playing only at the level of the ITF, which says a lot about his talent and dedication for this game .. well this season draskosi ITF tournaments for the first time challenger career came to what looked like the first pancake quite a successful one, but some kind of Kutrovskis way managed to Launch a match .. Somdevas, while onetime talented children, but injuries ruined career, which could even be nusitiesusi to Top50, but the challenger level, it can really pasikapot No .. Somehow exceptional features, but the game (as a level ) Playing solidly. America loves to match, and there's usually best to achieve the results (excluding India). 1 round of this tournament subelde into a single pancreas talentingaji Tiafoe so resolve this tournament Devvermanui seems missing. Has the following characteristics vessel that if someone at least as far as things go wrong - lose heart, but received such a favorable contender EIT continue, I really do not waste the opportunity to the selected point and mites.

 pick: Somdev Devvarman    @1,8    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93299-matija-pecotic-somdev-devvarman


----------



## betblog (Jul 10, 2015)

CHICAGO SKY W - MINNESOTA LYNX W NEFORMALAS Basketball  WNBA 

Chicago Sky this season does not stop the pace of IPAC at home. All 3 this season at home varzybos match ended with 167.196 and 170 and is totaly against poor teams that other events such totaly over 2 competition collected. This time Chicaga come Siu currently favorites to win rings to play the Minnesota Lynx Match 10 has the best high scores in the two conferences (10P 8W 2L). Lynx team full of sniper while knowing that Chicago Sky really gives his rival freedoms tossed today should be relatively quick and fruitful match. 

pick: OVER    (155.0) @1,85    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93380-chicago-sky-w-minnesota-lynx-w


----------



## betblog (Jul 11, 2015)

NEW YORK KNICKS - SAN ANTONIO SPURS MONEYMAKER Basketball  

Today I will share one pick. Knicksai here descend height under the basket, but has a strong basketball player INDVIDUALI not to post any names, because of the time and it is not. Team is tritaskininku and able to dive under the basket, and such games and play knicksai today. Spursai night played against Boston lost to 71:85. Thrower is not here, but today the basket will collect easy points. 

pick: OVER    (154) @1,9    10/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93430-new-york-knicks-san-antonio-spurs


----------



## betblog (Jul 12, 2015)

ZENIT - LOKOMOTIV M KENDIS Football  Russia Cup 


Russian Super Cup! these contests usually ends in a draw, and there is still Russia, it is altogether unclear what laimes..zenitas when buksuojantis tank than most normally are playing than the other gives more goals nemusanti team, even if it bursts spill to score, but here I think the finale will be the first defense in place and more goals neiswysime, maybe even we will have 11m shootout ..

 pick: UNDER    (Is viso ivarciu ,pagrindinis laikas 2,5) @1,83    8/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93444-zenit-lokomotiv-m


----------



## betblog (Jul 13, 2015)

RNK SPLIT - NK LOKOMOTIVA NEFORMALAS Football  Other Futbol

Lokomotiv will pirmom season really starts after Event, 5-3 (agg) wins the League against Airbus after a very nice appearance attack. But, once again, one thing missing Lokomotiv team and it is strong of Defence. Their are facing a very serious varzybos next week against PAOK coach can give sugalvot rest zaidejam important and here is one of priezaciu why I think that today RNK Split to win. The same RNK were playing a couple of friendlies and a good firm office certainly can not boast, but the goal is simple trample Lokomotiv's first showdown at home, while Lokomotiv must achieve something today to maintain the team from starting and motivation that could persinesti of next week's game against PAOK. 

pick: OVER    (2.5) @1,95    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93481-rnk-split-nk-lokomotiva


----------



## betblog (Jul 14, 2015)

ROGER-VASSELIN - BLAZ KAVCIC Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Seems like it should recover on the grass Vasseline, but it seems that everything goes just worse .. Queense hard to overcome numires Lajovic, Wimbledone not pass the qualification, which may already have expertise and complete fiasco because the first rounde Kuala only 9 7 3 A break in Sete .Martin, which is on the grass TOP500 player, and it says a lot about Vasseline form .. Kavcic after excellent performance Challenger fell into a deep pit, as after trauma atsigaudinejo hard, but it appears again after recovering slightly. Wimbledone through 3 sets Sugita ate what was considered the underdog fully managed Seta is picked up Simon. Then he participated in Winnetka, where I picked up a few victories and after fierce battles landed Harrison. I would not be surprised if the victory achieved here Kavcic, however, entirely French end of life, oh so plush fora Literally must fit within the Slovenes. 

pick: Blaz Kavcic    (+4.5 game) @1,67    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93513-roger-vasselin-blaz-kavcic


----------



## betblog (Jul 15, 2015)

KARLOVIC, IVO - JAZIRI, MALEK NEW DAY Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Croatian, last time burned with advantage, I think this time burns, Croatian shoot 11/3 descend Murray and federreriui nu still Haase, 7/4 game Jazira is really pretty, is unstable rival Karlovic, we all saw that round Karlovic's height and it's great The advantage of his innings, usually filed in the first attempt and hit, Ace beliekiek prisaudo its filing things so easily not be delivered, the foot can change the Break, so be breakinti Jazira, and what I will do at least one of Sete, Ivo victory is really here, but Kofas very low because I go to the lead to success

 pick: Karlovic, Ivo    (-3 handicap geimais) @1,75    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93545-karlovic-ivo-jaziri-malek


----------



## betblog (Jul 16, 2015)

GIANLUCA NASO - MATTEO DONATI BENDROVIUREMEJAS 

Naso draskosi after the ITF Challenger tournament and I come unless that take place in the home, and only with very rare exceptions, is able to shine with. Indeed unremarkable player - your place of .. Donati can be met most talented Italian players. This season, this child has a strong challenger can follow the players, particularly that going homeland. Before coming here, he showed a great game, and we came to San Benedetto they immediately got a strong opponent Vanni, but managed LAIMET in 2 sets. Donati has a solid innings, it is difficult to breikint. Even though significant difference in age, but now Donati can be met quite considerably higher-level players and, it would appear today.

 pick: Matteo Donati    (Donati win) @1,6    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93573-gianluca-naso-matteo-donati


----------



## betblog (Jul 17, 2015)

LA GALAXY - SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES GAGARINAS Football  MLS 


Galaxy and San Jose SIMET will meet for the third time, Priest of play, 1-3, 1-0 LA Galaxy shows good form last 5 speeds of Mach 6 at home turned over 2.5 goal. San Jose players also went on to beat playing at least 1 goal in the last 5 out of 6 match. Therefore OVER Kof quite good and you can try 

pick: OVER    (OVER 2,5) @1,8    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93606-la-galaxy-san-jose-earthquakes


----------



## betblog (Jul 18, 2015)

AUSTRIA U20 - KOSOVO U20 CARMELO1 Basketball  Youth 


Results from the match wherein these teams had a common opponent. Austria defeated Romania 84:79 (match was point to point, and Austrians court advantage proves only the last minutes). Kosovo is defeated Romania 81-69. (All of maca Leader 7-14 points). Another Austria is loaded from 67:91 Georgia, Kosovo and defeated the Georgians - 77:65. (18 points put themselves up 3 kel). 
So another argument - this is an Austrian leader Benjamin Blazevic injury. 204 cm tall center leading his team the NBA (14.3), rebounds (9.8), match minute (27.8) emissions throws (12.5). Last match of Portugal he played. Austrian basketball federation The site mentioned that he suffered injury of any severity remains unclear. Anyway, I think Kosovo is stronger. 

pick: Kosovo U20    @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93637-austria-u20-kosovo-u20


----------



## betblog (Jul 19, 2015)

KARLOVIC, IVO (CRO) - RAM, RAJEEV (USA) NEW DAY Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Well here I will not be without any miracle, albeit Support to the vessel with a half ameriketiska piletybe, but I think the experience and make your game better, Croats really all torn apart and wimbeldone showed a good game and before this tournament, so now all torn apart in a row without the Breakers way here, Ramas also great server, Saudi Ace enough, those Breakas certainly will be, but I think the other setuka nubreikint Karlovic can the Americans dishes, take out mode -2 court advantage if what pionigai will be returned to the pocket, success

 pick: Karlovic, Ivo (CRO)    (-2 handicap) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93645-karlovic-ivo-cro-ram-rajeev-usa


----------



## betblog (Jul 20, 2015)

PIAST GLIWICE - TERMALICA NEW DAY Football  

Termalica came from Division 1 where atnra turned out really good place, as far as victories in a row picked apsirodymas was really good, Gliwice already were playing Siois league is mediocre in this League, but with experience, pirmso match aisku very rizikoju any sample ten guest at victory, although It would X2 reliable but Kofas 1.6, those who win money at risk, once the two teams played one league, there were victories and defeats and So, here just a story, but I will go with the team that I look more powerful, success

 pick: Termalica    @3,3    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93679-piast-gliwice-termalica


----------



## betblog (Jul 21, 2015)

ARGENTINA - MEXICO LINASB Basketball  


Pan American Games, is not there something a lot of talk, meet different levels of command, Kofas rapid, there will be a landslide victory in the first match, but Kofas worth the risk here like the Brazilians with whom he had given Kofa over 3 but this time the result of 60-17 Mexico benefit, do not understand what you yourself bookmakers my luck ... who together! 

pick: Argentina    (-11,5) @2,85    10/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93720-argentina-mexico


----------



## betblog (Jul 22, 2015)

ALEJANDRO FALLA - RAJEEV RAM ARNIUKAS Tennis  ATP 


This time we go in detail with Rajeev Ram victory. The reasoning is very simple child sees is in the form of a tournament recently carried away, but already the oldest phallic times have passed, I do not understand why you can not bet: D Yes Colombia played on a hard surface, which is one of the slowest ATP tournaments, Fallon is handy, because likes to play long points .. Rajeev has a good supply, strong forehands and is its biggest Kozeriai, Alejandro senukas not have enough time to react to the legends, + his own supply is not strong, so Rajeev breikinti will be even easier. Thus, the success of what goes together, I think Kof unrealistic and today we see Rajeev win 2 sets! 

 pick: Rajeev Ram    @3,2    5/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93758-alejandro-falla-rajeev-ram


----------



## betblog (Jul 23, 2015)

TOMMY PAUL - MITCHELL KRUEGER BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis Challenger Tour 

Tommy draskosi after ITF tournaments, but still poorly lucky i ilipt Challenger - after years and even kukloki. Ironically the Americans, but prefer to grunt Tommy and this season is very little play on hard surfaces. Kruegeris - as well as local players, is completing would grow ITF tournaments, where reaped one victory after another, while local challenger is already able to fully appear. The first rounde very easily coped with quite capable vessel Myneni. Well lately it seems Kruegeris and should be picked up 1997 pups .. 

pick: Mitchell Krueger    @1,65    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93790-tommy-paul-mitchell-krueger


----------



## betblog (Jul 24, 2015)

BORUSSIA MONCHENGLADBACH - PORTO FC KENDIS Football  

Well friendlies always attracted the lygiuju..na vokieciam but also sequences-that In last match against Liege past mistake 85min victory in German although no chance for them there nebuvo..beto and secondary players are playing there, but Porto completely different style, so and here I think you will see more kontrolious-ball and a lot of movement-who loves to run the risk of just a Porto victory, but as well take out, thanks 

 pick: Porto FC    (Draw no bet) @1,93    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93826-borussia-monchengladbach-porto-fc


----------



## betblog (Jul 25, 2015)

CANADA - BRAZIL MKAZLAUSKAS Basketball Other basketball 

Pan American Games, the final, meet favorite and tournament host Canada and Brazil. Yesterday Canada I lost a bet simply because neem OT, what I did not expect, but the ball is round, there are all, in any event, after Canada won the OT and it is final. Clearly, if the United States would play in the finals, we should speak differently, because the United States and Brazil will meet for the second time, after the US defeat would be an additional stimulus, and the like, but now is not about that. Now why Canadian over'į mode: 1) Canada Cup still did not give up less than 88 points 2) Canadian attack is super dynamic and can hit anyone rising from the bench, but, of course, the leaders Heslip, Bennett, Nicholson yesterday, wonderfully played Murray often further tightens the visitors ahead and maintain the pace of the game is the main offensive link 3) What puzzled by Brazil's ability to defend itself under the basket to defend themselves against Canadian raids and the like, it is enough to mention, after working in the same basket Bennett, Canadian or "snowman" Bhullar (226 cm, weight over 9000), the basket they should carry out their work, and if Brazil is already able to close the front line of the Canadian team who are able to walk nicely and at the three-point line, after all always neišgaudys. 4) support from their supporters in the finals should make a huge impact in this race, and the Brazilian national team for young players should lead to further tensions. How often puzzled in this race: 1) Canada had yesterday, we can say the first really difficult match in the championship, it took the OT, some players at the end of the match even began to pull a muscle, and the like, and fatigue can make your own, but, as I said, hitting Canada Caps can anyone. 2) In Brazil, in my opinion, is the best championship defense by mainly throw allowed only in the US - 83 points. All in all, if Canada will be able to sustain such a pace, which showed the championship, when off after 10 minutes of play did not leave nesumetusi at least 20 points, then over'į really starts. Good luck Smile 

pick: OVER (Canada suminis 84,5) @1,85 6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93853-canada-brazil


----------



## betblog (Jul 27, 2015)

ERIK CREPALDI - CARSTEN BALL BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis  Challenger 

Lexington Challenger qualification. Although nothing to do with the Italians, but Crepaldi best moves on speed sky, ITF tournaments laiminejo one after another, and now is trying to gain the position challenger. Ballas had quite a successful junior career, but switched to the men failed to nothing done, ultimately, almost did not participate in a couple of tournaments in the past season, played only 1 match that this season tried several times played ITF tournaments, and even where qualifications have had problems in the past .. Perhaps the only Kozeriai Ballo in your pocket - is a powerful legend, but in the game Crepaldi should eat Players who do not really know whether the general can but pro .. 

pick: Erik Crepaldi    @1,72    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93904-erik-crepaldi-carsten-ball


----------



## betblog (Jul 28, 2015)

FENERBAHCE - SHAKHTAR TOMISPROJECT Football  UEFA Champions League 

I go to the home pergalę.Turkų club bought by Robin Van Persie + Nani and certainly not settle the league and Turkish footballers čempionatu.Šiems pay huge salaries to get into the Champions lygą.Tuo while Shakhtar lost two important footballers Douglas Costa (Bayern) and Luiz Adriano ( Milan). Besides these two footballers and supporting youth will be difficult to resist the Turkish club, who wants here and now to get to the Champions League and stop looking elsewhere. 

pick: Fenerbahce    @2,45    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/93948-fenerbahce-shakhtar


----------



## betblog (Jul 29, 2015)

LITHUANIA U18 - TURKEY U18 ZALATORIUS Basketball  Youth


Another match which I eyes only to Turks to be seen. Siaip here matches in first place in the group. But if Štombergas be wise, they play the game sitas free hand. Lithuanians who is the first place in the group if other group quarter is likely to remain the Serbs? Would anyone like to receive Serb quarterfinal? Lithuanians defeat without yielding anything wrong, way below the second place, they did not fall. And is the second most likely place in the quarterfinal awaited German, which I think would be much more favorable to the Lithuanians. Another thing that the Turks are not as weak and Lithuanians suffered just one defeat. This is not easy, so bet'as of convenience as saying Good luck  

pick: Turkey U18    @1,9    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/93998-lithuania-u18-turkey-u18


----------



## betblog (Jul 30, 2015)

AIK (SWE) - ATROMITOS (GRE) 465 Football  UEFA Europa League 


Countries' own position in the standings quite comparable only to the Swedish league in my opinion is much more competitive than the Greeks. 
Atromitos (Gre) There is a strong offensive team and Swedes in particular will try not to miss home. Hedging can still be collected, although that one team Neiman 

pick: AIK (Swe)    @2,05    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94041-aik-swe-atromitos-gre


----------



## betblog (Jul 31, 2015)

CONNECTICUT SUN W - SEATTLE STORM W NEFORMALAS Basketball  WNBA 

Well, it will not end with Sita under it I do not know what's going toi Bob league .... Connecticut Sun has a very tacky firm office, but allows to be discarded low point and more importantly the same year, very little. Seattle is the league pawn, throws much as they are generally kapojemos through all the sides, throws a small rival to come up with the Lost ginyboi as the choice to attack them virtually absent. And just as rival Connecticut today who they suffocate his firm office, I do not believe that a girl from Seattle swing 65 points limit and the rest should be a mere formality. 

pick: UNDER    (147.5) @1,85    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94099-connecticut-sun-w-seattle-storm-w


----------



## betblog (Aug 1, 2015)

ITALY - GERMANY NEO Basketball  Friendly 

Trentino Cup friendly tournament finale between the home side Italian and German. Described in an Austrian did not have time for 3rd place, because quite fast starts, so I try now. So, yesterday burned from Italian who really believed in too much of them, but most of the time the same, especially as long as there is not Bargnani, galinari, belineli, that's for sure. Attack tragic attacks he almost never walks, all game through gentile, dates and trying to get some Hacket switched on svaidydamas nonsense. True, yesterday only played Melli, which is really quite serious Support however tributary. Still I can not find the info, but I think the dates or Gentile should now nerungtyniauti really. The first is that this is the third consecutive day during which these players played about 28 minutes, which is quite a lot of this period. Secondly, it is the fact that these two teams will meet in September for EuroBasket in one group, so now is not what trimmed. An Italian national team competition I would say quite low, and the German vice versa. German-minute in the tournament divided equally, the burden is not high. A leader who is now without what is Benzing with schafartziku. It also has Vargas'a and Giffey is Alba, the improved zirbes'a and some young players tried to draftint. Resume this day, looking at an Italian game, I'm here Favorita difficult to distinguish, so I will take quite safe in German 7-point lead, although would not be surprised if defeated. Italians often mistaken, after the board has neither advance excellence alone, if the Italians clamped down over 60 percent, the advantage should balance, good luck. 

pick: Germany    (+7) @1,91    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94147-italy-germany


----------



## betblog (Aug 2, 2015)

ARSENAL - CHELSEA THESEDAYS Football  England Conf. 

Chelsea great attention to the defense, because it will be difficult ARSENAL įmušti.Chelsea is a defensive team and forward as well as neskuba.Arsenalas finally bought a good and reliable gatekeepers, who will play against his former team so really the motivation he bus.Komandos playing quite often one against each other and more dominated by defense and underiai.Vyks neutral ground-Wemblio stadione.Tikiuosi smooth or minimal preponderance of victory. Arsenal vs Chelsea Possible starting lineups: Arsenal: Cech; Debuchy, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Coquelin, Ramsey, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ozil; Akpom, Giroud Chelsea: Courtois; Ivanovic, Zouma, Terry, Azpilicueta; Fabregas, Matic, Willian, Oscar, Hazard; Remy

pick: UNDER    (2,5 goals) @1,85    8/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/94175-arsenal-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Aug 3, 2015)

JAMES DUCKWORTH - RYAN HARRISON BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Immediately caught the eye in this poll should be quite a bit a match GEIMA .. Duckworth is a real tiebreak player, very rarely leaves the card, no extension .. Have a good innings, a well-respected sounding board manages its own legends. Did not play after Wimbledono nowhere, and who gives thanks for Austral underdog status, but Duckworth most likes fast coatings, so it should not pose a problem to adapt to the american hard, in addition to the time and had the bay. Harrison - local players, but I had already bentjau 20-Tuke, however, as a significant part of the talent burning trainiojas 2 top hundred .. I could not atrast own the game Americans, for whatever challenger manages to show better results. Too often and often are playing the tiebreak, thanks to a good innings, but when the percentage ends up lame - may 6, 1 prasileist, but some are descendants stable - quietly gets the tiebreak. But here SHOULD very tough fight, though, and would like det behind Duckworth, but the long formal Match nezaidimas and Harrison house wall will bring an interesting fight. 

pick: OVER    (22 geimai) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94213-james-duckworth-ryan-harrison


----------



## betblog (Aug 4, 2015)

NISHIKORI - DUCKWORTH ARISTOTELIS Tennis ATP Tennis


Japanese Nishikori against the Australian Duckworth. Man Kei absolute favorite here, and I go under with, because I think he can handle easily here in 2 sets. Probably all will agree that the level of tennis players completely different. One is TOP5 player, the other just takes top hundred. Nishikori Wimbleodon withdrew from the tournament due to a foot injury, but now as apts says is ready to play and feel 100% recovered. Nishikori same interview mentioned that this tournament hopes very much and although there are elite players, but will seek only the highest places in the tournament. Dukworth Harrison overcame local, but there is nothing strange ens the player is not very good. By the way, even winning a set for the first 6 1 already thinking victory will undertake easily, but the second had to Sete paplušėti and won it only after TB. Spent a month in addition to tennis now than Nishikori said apts are excellent athletic shape and I think the first Match overcome easily, because the motivation and the desire to see him a lot.


pick: UNDER (20.0 games) @ 1,85 7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/94247-nishikori-duckworth


----------



## betblog (Aug 5, 2015)

SPARTA PRAGUE - CSKA MOSCOW

The first meeting between Fruitful ended in a draw 2: 2, and it is better to Sparta lesson to heart, as if CSKA wants to move to the next stage unsuccessful, and only play by a draw, giving them minimum score is 2: 2nd Clearly then another and should extend to win. Anyhow, Muscovites šinadien not have any other way than to attack the rival goal, but all are well aware that they are well capable of. Meanwhile, the Czech football players all play the game the withdrawal would be foolish and ill-advised, because then the same should beat in order to save the location ČL. 
In the first meeting of the two teams saw the opposition's strengths and weaknesses. I do not expect fireworks early goals, what you have seen during the first match. Both should play cautiously, that neprasileistų goal. But anyhow, if nothing changes in the first half, the second will be much more interesting, because automatically appear more gaps in defense. If anyone watched the game, it turėjot observed that the result and could possibly even greater than 2: 2nd Both teams did not use a lot of good chances. 
The statistical side and looked not much, because what little statistics mean. Good luck

 pick: OVER    (Both score) @ 1,72    9/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94283-sparta-prague-cska-moscow


----------



## betblog (Aug 6, 2015)

LIVERPOOL - OVER 65.5 POINTS MARIUS.R Football  England Premier 

Last year collected 62 (18W 8D 12L) Lacking a good striker attack (just pocketed 52) This year was supplemented by a good 2 rather good attacking in the middle and a good left-back and passed last year for defense core, which is not bad enough to recline (48 prasileisti). 
So the team needs to reach 20 victories that surpass the threshold of self Total and this is very realistic, in addition to the end of the season due to a weak opponent can be insured. At first it seemed that a sizable Total, but look at the opponents and then calculating the preliminary tsk think Liverpool should capture at least 70. In calculating downwards got 68, but clearly the unexpected results both in their favor or not. Not surprised if the team fight for the local CL.

pick: OVER    (Liverpool surinks over 65.5 points) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94314-liverpool-over-65-5-points


----------



## betblog (Aug 7, 2015)

ZVEREV - CHILE ARISTOTELIS Tennis  ATP Tennis 

German Zverev against Croatian Cilic. I'm trying to go with a very good shape demonstrates an Zverev. This year Zverev'ui fabulous. Good playing on all the sky. On Hardo look very quickly adapted here and look great. Nishioka took off easily, then losing a set for the first Anderson 6-2, took the victory 3-6, 4-6. Even before Dolgopolov thinking kid fall, he lost a set for the first 2-6 and seemed to have everything to him, but then again upshift, and took Dolgin, 6-2, 6-4. An incredible game. Cilic already went to Chung, where it took the first TB Sete, and second there breakdance Ball was only thanks to the success Cilic won the set. Before Querrey was even harder and even here it took 2 TB and have a second Sete pabreikavo Cilic and Querrey laiminėjo 5-2 and managed to bring her to TB. Zverev it seems to me better than both opponents and went with them Cilic had. Why Zverev would easily give up here? Acc. I find it of value, while Cilic really overcome.

 pick: Zverev    @4,55    4/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94343-zverev-chile


----------



## betblog (Aug 8, 2015)

TORONTO - SPORTING KANSAS REIKIAIMTI Football  MLS 

Toronto home take visitors from Kansas, the past, my prediction would be much 2.5 goals Because Toronto is Grins home team an average of Musa after 1.9 goals in the match This is a very, prognuozuoju 3-1 in favor of Toronto.

 pick: OVER    (2.5) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94365-toronto-sporting-kansas


----------



## betblog (Aug 9, 2015)

LATVIA - SLOVENIA BEAWINNER Basketball  Friendly 

Although the coefficients have fallen heavily, but still bwin Trapped even 2 +, so you need to take. Although both teams seem quite hard Kolka, but today all the pros only Slovenians. Collection of the same composition. Meanwhile, the Latvians without Blum Jenicenoks, Berzins, Strelnieks, Freimanis. When the content is full, nelysčiau into the match, but now Slovenes really have to win against the young Latvian composition today. Good luck. 

pick: Slovenia    @2,15    8/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/94384-latvia-slovenia


----------



## betblog (Aug 10, 2015)

MAYER - CHUNG TASLIS Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Montreal ATP1000 tournament first round clash against Argentine Mayer korėjietį Chung. I prefer Mayer victory in the tournament came down to Washington's winner Nishikori. Meanwhile, Chung Washington fell against Cilic, while Canada defeated two opponents in qualifying. These tennis players have met this year on grass and Argentinian easily 6: 3 6: 1 defeated his opponent. The same hope and today maybe not so easy, but the most important Mayer victory. Good luck!

pick: Mayer    @1,7    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94411-mayer-chung


----------



## betblog (Aug 11, 2015)

OLGA GOVORSTOVA - IRINA BEGU BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis  WTA 

Best-looking building today is women's tennis. Govortsova managed to shine with Wimbledone and where a good spell to be reached R16, but then again gryzta on its feet - isvargta victory over Kontaveit, Lost Cepalovai. Here in Toronto qualification only after 3 setu completed Glushko .. reality only after the ITF tournaments this season trainiojosi Belarusians, but 1 tournament suzybejimas return it to the WTA tournaments, but here come back to reality. A great move Begu this season, has already established itself as a top-level players. There is a universal coverings (maybe a bit harder on the grass goes) on Hardo also no problem - AO reach R16. I guess after Wimbledono already played one tournament - last week's tournament in Washington, which broke the 2 contestants only after 3 setu fight landed Makarova. Able Begu and Tuko 10-player challenge, or even win, and as such has Gorvotsova sulupt without any problem, because the next level is elevated Romanians. 

pick: Irina Begu    @1,77    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94433-olga-govorstova-irina-begu


----------



## betblog (Aug 12, 2015)

AUSTRIA - RAPID RONALDO7 Football  Austria Bundesliga

Although the team complete set in terms of money with little difference - the game is different as day and night. Rapid Vienna have nepralosus 22 (!!!) Apple Mac in a row, including last season, of which as many as 16 victories. Champions League missing just one step away from access to the group stage, Ajax recently kicked perfectly illustrates the form of the team is really good. Austria Vienna also started well this season, but today's trauma: 2 main center of the defense - Richard Windbichler injury, and Rotpuleris red and also the right of the previously injured defenders Larsen should significantly alter the leg fighting for points. Guests also have some kind of traumeliu, but they are not relevant and should not prevent laimėtii team that demostruoja really great shape. 

pick: Rapid    (Rapid Vienna) @2,39    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94463-austria-rapid


----------



## betblog (Aug 13, 2015)

BENCIC - LISICKI BRAZIL Tennis  WTA Tennis

Bencic seems better prepared not only because it is a little higher ranking but also that recently played with much stronger adversaries than that that was discarded Lisicki. Also the last between Maca Lisicki won on the grass. Here Hardin, time revenge .. 

pick: Bencic    @1,91    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94487-bencic-lisicki


----------



## betblog (Aug 14, 2015)

MIDTJYLLAND - FC COPENHAGEN NEFORMALAS Football

Meet two of the three remaining teams are not yet suffered defeat in a reply Superliga season. Midtjylland is 4 won the match 4 wins and ranks first in the league, their rival Copenhagen is 3 match won two victories in other suzaistadmi a draw. According scored / missed the goal both teams different Midtjylland apturejo only 1 Maca is 4 where both teams will score and the Over 2.5 it was went against Sonderjyske. Copenhagen while all 3 Play Matches apturejo "Both teams will score", and 2 of them ended with Over 2.5 virsintu 
worth and emphasizes to Copenhagen will depart form which is amazing 5 consecutive victories - 1-2,1-3,1-2, 0-1 and 1-3, and compared with a beautiful Midtjylland home form where they won 8 of the last 10 match. Under this form for comparison and maybe profitable chores home team, but knowing that the guests not depart without a fight here, I think is really worth to expect goals in both teams.

pick: OVER (2.5) @2,45 6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94528-midtjylland-fc-copenhagen


----------



## betblog (Aug 15, 2015)

MAN CITY - CHELSEA KIRPEJAS Football  England Premier

Chelsea man remains the only serious fight in the English team in the Champions League. I would say the strongest country team apart from the competition and main election to the league title. koeficientasa incoming space. Mourinho as coach superior to Pelegrina and is dealing with it very well, the last duel between 2chelsea 2DRAWERS 1city. The team has a great defense system, and the house will be difficult to have put my mind Ingredients Chelsie also improved. I do not expect no way that Chelsea title DEFENDING will start with a single point after two rounds. Lithuanian give 1.75, also of value. Good luck.

 pick: Chelsea    (Chelsea +0.5) @1,8    8/1

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94569-man-city-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Aug 16, 2015)

SASNOVICH - BABOS FANIMANI Tennis WTA Tennis Published
Belarusians Sasnovich is a rising and very good. Yesterday one better achieved victories in his career - quite unexpectedly threw Romanian Niculescu. However, that it had cost a lot of strength - a late match lasted nearly four hours, a lot of long rallies. Today, these forces may run out before Baba. The latter is perhaps somewhat wavy play, but hard on it with satisfactory results - 14/9 this season and there are very favorable conditions to go further.
pick: Babos @ 1,65 9/10
http://www.betblog.com/picks/94579-sasnovich-babos


----------



## betblog (Aug 17, 2015)

GUIDO ANDREOZZI - PHILIP BESTER BENDROVIUREMEJAS Tennis  Challenger Tour

Vancouver qualification. Andreozzi and continue to exhibit a miracle when not playing in South America, what we said, and when tournaments are held on hard. Here, in qualifying, hardly defeated unrated players, and 751 racket break after a 3-setu, well, these results truly says a lot about the Argentinean form. Besty vice versa - local Canadian is in excellent shape - probably the best tennis career shows. Was able to even the house CHALLENGE FINALS achieved recently. That is absolutely Hard's and even into other coatings not looking. It has a good innings, which manages the Challenger level supported, especially when such forms are now available. Again, the condo tournament Bester, support would take the central rent should not, but indeed weak, I think tes good series BEST. 

pick: Philip Bester    @1,73    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94619-guido-andreozzi-philip-bester


----------



## betblog (Aug 18, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNITED - BRUGGE TASLIS Football  UEFA Champions 

Today, the Champions League qualifying clash English giant Manchester United and Belgian Brugge team. The English Premier League in the first two matches won both matches 1: 0, which indicates that the team really well organized defense and attack while the anti-glare. Therefore, today, I hope good defense, because playing at home, so must achieve a positive result. Meanwhile Brugge away do not play well - the last two Matches own front 0: 0 and lost 1: 2, and also lost the Champions league club Panathinaikos 1: 2. So I prefer Manchester United victory and the total under 3.5 goals. Good luck! 

pick: Manchester United    (Man Utd win ir Total <3,5) @2,1    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94649-manchester-united-brugge


----------



## betblog (Aug 19, 2015)

NADAL, RAFAEL (ESP) - - CHARDY, JEREMY (FRA) TRICKBETIPS Tennis  Cincinnati 

Even me Nadal was not convinced that it is fully recovered and here we have a very good form to show Chardy, who she servas well go, as far as possible, and I believe I kabinsis i atlapusis Spanish, and here he faces is sometimes quite difficult to fight it, and I try to take advantage, I try Overa , with her shock 20geimu limit punches, logically they should go still Overa .. Although tennis is once mysticism, success 

pick: OVER    (21.0 over) @1,75    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94686-nadal-rafael-esp-chardy-jeremy-fra


----------



## betblog (Aug 20, 2015)

DINAMO MINSK - ZALCBURG DRUMCLUB Football  UEFA Europa League 

BOOKS Here, specifically leads to the trap of all, building such koeficientasus, the situation can clearly Salzburg favorite experience and tt.t  well here but in reality the situation is slightly different, 
Dinamo Minsk does not have any injured players must complete trains, 
in the meantime, to Salzburg which is very very buksuoja their championship pile problems, 
Neza: Martin Hinteregger (Their main Centre Back), Reinhold Yabo (important Central Midfielder), Jonathan Soriano (captain of the team and main Striker), Omer Damari (main Striker), Havard Nielsen (Striker important), Marco Djuric (important Striker) Nu and a favorite spot here in Salzburg ??? IN ANY WAY, hike Did not they even have put Malmo, where almost half an hour were playing I had to dominate, here I preferred to look at all that that Salzburg will fall and will not be further steps. Bećiraj who is from Dinamo Zagreb, I really potentially causing problems with an Austrian defense, forecast a 2: 1 home wins, while Dinamo are completely underine team, I really find the weak spots in Salzburg

pick: Dinamo Minsk    (1K 0.0, fora) @2,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94719-dinamo-minsk-zalcburg


----------



## betblog (Aug 21, 2015)

MURRAY - GASGUET WARDEN13 Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Gryztu after Lithuanian defeat, which left a lot of money. 
As always made it clear that he did not write what usually passes as the VA and now a couple of minutes expired when Dolgopolov won the match 2: 0 with 3.25kof which he took with him was, however, forecasts posted here, but I gave those good fellow who believe in me; D Well now on a bet why go with Gasquet so that I think French and displayed in tennis right now is the vast rise. Yes, Andy won the Past tournament when the finals won against Djokovic, but I'm here only French. I saw him game with Cilic it made a strong impression, perfectly are playing when the opponent filed by the balls, their filing also undefeated it time guaranteed. All here pluses for me only in French, is clearly to take out his GEIMA advantage, but for me in tennis Foros do not like, not basketball, and not football here may but 7: 6, then 6: 0 and baaam advantage does not come I already had such Baer some wins but the advantage nesueina language clearly about plush. So I think today is the day when the fall Andy Murray, it is clear to have maybe here and minus for this but I bet it looks very good and I am giving 7! Good luck who will go along!


pick: Gasguet    @3,25    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94759-murray-gasguet


----------



## betblog (Aug 22, 2015)

WEST BROM - CHELSEA KARIS4 Football  England Premier 

In fact, this Chelsea is not very strong ball control, but the opponent with the ball at all neuzsibūnantis. Last year, the season Chelsea won both times surely, there is a clear and minus, red card, etc. In this season has played with a common opponent, the City of Chelsea 51-49 away from West Brom at home 31-69 and Chelsea disaster, because there is such strong control but I think 55-57 is expected to reach

 pick: OVER    (Chelsea ball possesion over 53.5) @1,86    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94808-west-brom-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Aug 23, 2015)

INDIANA FEVER W - NEW YORK LIBERTY W NEFORMALAS Basketball  WNBA 

Meeting between the first and second place in the Eastern konferencijoi. Augur beautiful basketball match between a very good form of teams. Both teams are different in style but for Overy this is because the benefits of New York likes to dominate after Kase throws and not many three-pointer and Indiana Fever is much faster paced and more megstanti three-pointers. Indiana are playing at home with a big strong push from starting at the low point, the last 5 varzybos ended with 159,163,156,153,183 Total, the first of the season between varzybos Indianoi ended 84-72 home victory. I think for tenacious basketball game between the Indiana which is to dominate three pointers and New York which is to dominate after class.

 pick: OVER    (147.5) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94863-indiana-fever-w-new-york-liberty-w


----------



## betblog (Aug 24, 2015)

CORIC - GIRALDO BARDACIOKAS Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Coric catches the rhythm on hard, flat surface to warm up in the fight of their young colleague and rival Zvereva, just nenuskalpavo Wawio now waiting merdintis Giraldo. Anyway, Giraldo has powerful forehands, but more has nothing exceptional. Croatian rallies are distinctly superior to kolumbietį, who recently apsilošia only divers SMYCZEK, Dutra and Ilhan. Borna me here all the game components beyond the opponent, naturally one should go to the cash register, I hope easy and secured the victory Coric.

pick: Coric    (-2,5) @1,91    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94902-coric-giraldo


----------



## betblog (Aug 25, 2015)

KEVIN ANDERSON - MIKHAIL KUKUSHKIN VAMOOS_ Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Because snatch from me and Gonzalez Cervantes' forecasts, and avoid redundancy. But still I think it is worth investing the bet is Kazakh kukushkina set before 1st racket African Kevin Anderson. Have leaned again simple aspects like yesterday that Anderson arrived here only prasilakstyt think and strength neeikvos against GS. We know that the server really big sis rarely uzlosia less ATP tournaments, perhaps a lack of motivation. Last year reached 3roundas, 2nd 2-1 broken Mandarin, and today the opponent like that, only more offensive, which is unfavorable for Anderson. Kazakh while the option of choosing a speck feet here to warm up (defeated Mahut), so it will be easier. Really serious contender against megstantis fight and bite: bad kautasi with Murejum anglijoja, previously Delpy take off and Mayer, the last year were putting up sera from Nole, so for us, ready to fight always. Good luck! 

pick: Mikhail Kukushkin    (Handicap setais +1.5) @1,72    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/94953-kevin-anderson-mikhail-kukushkin


----------



## betblog (Aug 27, 2015)

BELENENSES - ALTACH ARISTOTELIS Football  UEFA Europa League 

Europa League qualification. Second Match between Belenenses and Altach teams. My guess would be that there will be a tie, and offer you this event. Belenenses won the first match 1: 0 away so there is not what they rave. Altach attack comes as no surprise, but Belenenses not attack like eyes burned. In the last 5 Matches up to 3 Belenenses club play a draw, and the last 5 Matches played at home, even 3 draws. Altach as I said very meager offensive arsenal, so it will not be hard to resist, I think the team Belenenses. Realistic, that will end in a draw at zero, but if us first guests somehow, it should compare the Portuguese club and it is possible that competition will end 1: 1. In any case must, acc here looks tempting and I think it is worth a try. If you do not agree with what's safe to write, I wonder discuss and find out the opinions of others . Peace and good luck .

 pick: X    @3,35    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95028-belenenses-altach


----------



## betblog (Aug 28, 2015)

LITHUANIA - NETHERLANDS MARUSE Basketball  Friendly 

Welcome, basketball meets Lithuania - Netherlands. Choosing Valančiūnas 13.5 point more. Dutch national team will not be for his detention. Receives more pasture than others because less was a common practice and should easily hold this over, and John has a good ability to pick up the balls and repeat boyfriend did not apply throws, all tending towards over two matches already played and both times gave up after 14 today be waiting close to 20 points as was very handy, good luck. 

pick: OVER    (Valanciuna over 13.5) @1,75    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95066-lithuania-netherlands


----------



## betblog (Aug 29, 2015)

NEWCASTLE - ARSENAL KARIS4 Football  England Premier 

The coefficient is not very attractive, but 5 yellow me here too. Does not have neither one nor the other cards in abundance, seen in the previous season averages of it here, we have generally only averages 3.5 yellow cards during the two meetings between 4gk suirnktos. During the first three rounds, Arsenal has collected 3, 6 Newcastle yellow, well, by all here 3-4 cards should be. 

pick: UNDER    (Yellow cards under 4.5) @1,7    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95109-newcastle-arsenal


----------



## betblog (Aug 30, 2015)

SWANSEA CITY - MU NEW DAY Football  England Premier 

Swansea are greeted MU team at home, I think MU enters and develops good form, sutripo isvikoi 4: 0 Club Brugge, lygiom play with Newcastle before this same Brugge 3: 1 and the victory against Aston Villa 1: 0 and Tottenham 1: 0 although against Tottenham seemed tragic and will score even at MU team, Swansea are playing too Ganan bad for the Factor so good with Chelsiea tie with Sunderland also draws, wins against Newcastle at home, and paskutynes game you get to play with York 3: 0 CAP tournament start is actually quite good, but the walls go to the MU team composition has a really good Rooney raging paskutynese matches I expect from the wall in the same game, and without him the MU team is what beat possible option that Januzajus Neza but without MU Footballer should be able to, go to the MU team success 

pick: MU    (-1.5 handicap) @4,5    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95138-swansea-city-mu


----------



## betblog (Aug 31, 2015)

NADAL - CORIC ARISTOTELIS Tennis  US Open 

Spaniard Nadal against the young Croatian talent Coric. This young man quickly climbed into the ATP 100 and form a very good exhibit. Nadal is Myfun player, but lately he struggling to collect victories .. Not knowing that the Hardo he was never worth a try beast sets Overy. Moreover, while Nadal partied in New York, Coric was a pretty good tournament in Winston-Salem, where these landed during the tournament champion Anderson. Another fact that Coric was already defeated Nadal on hard. I'm not saying that today's happiness, but at least I will take a set. And if you somehow win, I do not think that Nadal will get dry. Word of Ratio I look good for an event .

 pick: OVER    (3.5 seto) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95206-nadal-coric


----------



## betblog (Sep 1, 2015)

DUNDALK - SHAMROCK ROVERS NEFORMALAS Football  Ireland Premier 

Well, I hope sitas months will be much more profitable than the last end. The words start with the really quite good aboard the Stafka, a sole league victory at home against the leader in third place in the Shamrock Rovers. Dundalk this season shows superb permanence of what they pay off 5 points lead the top of the League of Ireland (+ 1 Event, play is less than the second place in Cork City). Shamrock Rovers after a tragic past season, was able to recover and the like that next season again take part in the league selection. Dundalk home record this season is an impressive 13 wins from 17 match. The only meeting for these clubs ended in a draw 2-2 Shamrock Rovers at home. I go with a home win this season as their record talkative than himself. 

pick: Dundalk    @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95224-dundalk-shamrock-rovers


----------



## betblog (Sep 2, 2015)

CANADA - CUBA RAMIAKASS Basketball  American champ 

Canada as a whole should eat Cubans into a single pancreas. Canada young team running a lot, most of the players from the NBA, this style is that it not deleted before throwing confidently and attacked the earliest opportunity pasitaikius.Kanadieciai yesterday shed the Argentinians, but gave up plenty tasku.Snd opponent's weak, should properly pasismagint Canadians and perhaps thrown even 100 or more.

pick: OVER    (Canada total 93.5) @1,85    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95280-canada-cuba


----------



## betblog (Sep 3, 2015)

J. SOCK - R. BEMALMANS _ATP_WTA_ Tennis  US Open 

Another couple this evening, which my discretion should all be like from a textbook. Bemelmans made a surprise Muller defeated, but this is not a surprise what would today I picked him at Seta. Muller wooden Bemelmans and the kind of bad is dealing, and that a much lower level players, but to have a good day and it was enough for him. thus overestimated. Belgian is the lower-tier player, rubbing challenger level, and there from time to time flashes and all its capacity and potential and at the end, juicy, terribly tasty also limited to the extent abarotu turning. So here's his chance of seeing a little more serious fight. American good levels, although there is no Special shape which is a very serious contender for every top 50 level, however, this evening should not create more problems, the tournament hallmark encourages toes each, conditional home tournament, so is his hope tinkamesniopoziurio than I have seen precisely these contestants duel quite recently. The result of the duel is likely to deceive, but the image clearly in the ventilation do not see major Sansu Belges here cling to the set, not to mention the victory. Does not have some sort of Belgian weapons which may be invoked against an American, I look at this duel did not find anything for delko suabejociau The outcome, so here pameginsim and invest. 

pick: J. Sock    (-2,5 set) @1,95    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95330-j-sock-r-bemalmans


----------



## betblog (Sep 4, 2015)

GEORGIA-NETHERLANDS - TOTAL 141.5+ RAMUNIUS Basketball  Eurobasket 2015 

Well what begins long-awaited championship. It got caught in my opinion quite small given totaly Georgian-Dutch couple. Comparing the composition of Georgians superior on paper, especially the front line with Pachulia and Shengelia forefront .. Dutch players do not really know, but as far as I have seen little ones left a good impression .. In sum, I hope Dutch fast-paced, because while playing positional krepsini have nothing to offer a good front line with Georgians. And I see the only hook Dutch cling to victory in this fast-paced game .. I hope this will happen .. good luck. 

pick: OVER    (Total 141.5+) @1,85    6/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/95387-georgia-netherlands-total-141-5


----------



## betblog (Sep 5, 2015)

J.VESELY - J.ISNER DANGUS Tennis  US Open

Hello, Although I am not 100% sure, but, again, it seems very done pretty well. Jiri Well I left many famous ... Nekenciu as his, while Karl the games played on the server was much more fun, there will be an interesting duel. I prefer 3.5 setu Overa, well mainly because it is not some Isner rally specials. Jiri turn has a good server and I do not think that it will start. Isner generation mace or at least the tiebreak really possible breikinti, somehow expect that the Czechs Grand Slam nesukovos .. So imam and wait at least setuko from Vesely, as yet, no pillar what will take at least one. Good luck, my brothers

pick: OVER    (3.5 set) @1,8    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95436-j-vesely-j-isner


----------



## betblog (Sep 6, 2015)

AZARENKA V. - KERBER A. JARKA.333 Tennis  US Open 

Azarenka 20 against Kerber 11. Convinced me Belarusians game, playing unstable in my eyes. In the last match with Wickmayer looked poorly, if at rivals gifts, it is not clear what would have happened. Azarenka tennis player that does not like Dau lakstyt and trying to quickly finish points. While the Kerber is all the opposite. A lot of running around and trying to unhealthy išlikyti ball as long as possible court. US Open here easily overcome Knapp and Dulgheru. So I imagine that there will be breik'ų fiesta, but I think if Kerber will play their game, it has ten Belarusians. 

pick: Kerber A.    @2,75    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95405-azarenka-v-kerber-a


----------



## betblog (Sep 7, 2015)

ROMANIA - GREECE LUKAS24 Football  UEFA Euro 2016 

Today, the Euro 2016 qualification round 8 and meet Romanians with the Greeks. Romanian victory mode. This is not easy in this cycle of these commands game as day and night, the Romanians won almost everything but the Greeks did not achieve this pure corpses than one victory. The Greeks managed to Chasing farerom both times: D, Finn got home from the north and AIREMA one loaded single oral horrible game they have passed 0 of 7 competitions and no chance to reach anymore. Romanians today by winning big step was taken towards the entry to the championship, they won 7, 4 and 3 lygiom play a game without defeat cycle gamble and the same Greek graikijoi lay 0-1, the match will take place now rumunijoi motivation is huge and I think they will take the victory 2-0 reikiancia . Good luck

pick: Romania    @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95574-romania-greece


----------



## betblog (Sep 8, 2015)

ENGLAND - SWITZERLAND CIA Football  UEFA Euro 2016 

Swiss selection to the EC by it earns corner is second only to the Germans. Nothing strange about that, since last year, swiss offensive game has become very versatile, and the style of the game is based in a constant pressure on the opponent goal. Yes, to the carbon team average of a few small angle, but this advantage Englishmen cover only against Lithuania, San Marino and the Red played in Estonian. The friendly corners are weak and even shed the Scots or Irish. Swiss in this category typically dominated before his opponent, and the other thing that the British are now quietly settled down in the first place, and for the first inter-Contests in revenge for preferring the guests. I would be surprised if the British managed to break through such an angle advantage. 

pick: Switzerland    (+3 corners) @1,9    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95598-england-switzerland


----------



## betblog (Sep 9, 2015)

POLAND - ISRAEL ARISTOTELIS Basketball  Eurobasket 2015 

Poland against Israel. I do not understand what's going on and very fast rise coefficient for the Poles ... Is it all a massive make over Israel? An hour ago I saw Polish acc. 1.5 and now 1.7! advantage dropped from 4 to 2 points ... Well masofčikai work quickly .. But the Poles to me much more solid team looks like. Top guard very well working team and the EC looks great. Slightly had trouble with Bosnia and Russia, but both teams have won, and even the French had very large problems with this team. Match all Poles did not get away Franca. Like I said ginyba- very solid, and even with decent attack. Really powerful team collected, perhaps the best is what former Poland when ... well ... Izraeis Israel has severely defeated the Russians and quite easily (actually an kesita) defeated the Finns. But he managed to take down a match won by Bosnians who really looks skurdokai .. This is a flat that won MATCH says a lot about their top guard .. not good that the guard and attack sometimes striginėja. Jews in general I never did not look like a basketball country, and the Poles ahead with Gortat really have a real chance to win this at least 3 dots. Live bendysiu still catch the Polish victory, and this is going to Menaka advantage. 

pick: Poland    (-2.0) @1,76    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95690-poland-israel


----------



## betblog (Sep 10, 2015)

EVERTON - CHELSEA TRUEBETTING Football  England Premier 

Chelsea very difficult season start, but it can only benefit. Chelsea team which is not the test series against failures Intermediate. For now Chelsea has 1 win (against West Brom), 1 draw (against Swansea) and 2 loose (before and City Palace). The results are tragic, but I think after the start of the pressure Mourinho gave his players and Everton certainly will not pick up points. Everton Tuotarpu form away from being the one which could resist Chelsiuj. Draw with Watford and Tottenham victory over Southamton and defeat against City. True, unlike Chelsea, Everton in all of this their game of the season does not show absolutely nothing good 0-3 victory against Southampton definitely not good for gaming effects. Southampton was far superior, but Everton are lucky with kontraatakom, oh that Chelsea really take into account and try to Stop Everton counterattack. In a word, the poor rejoice in the Chelsea season, because I think for that very reason we see so enticing factors. Semko.
pick: Chelsea    @1,96    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95579-everton-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Sep 11, 2015)

BORUSSIA M.GLADBACH - HAMBURGER NEFORMALAS Football  Germany Bundesliga 

After an impressive last season, B. Monchengladbach Sita started very poorly, 0 victory over the first 3 races: Dortmund vs. 4-0, 1-2 and 2-1 vs. Mainz vs Werder Bremen (all permustas 3 goals barrier. Todays opponent's really a task and Hamburg Before them I won the first victory that season with a victory over 1: lose a single game vs. Bayern 5-0, overcome Stuttgart 3-2 and 2-1 losers Koln (also permustas barrier 3 goals in all competitions. Both teams will be without key players B. Monchengladbach not help Herrmann, Dominguez, Johnson and Xhaka. Hamburg club will arrive without Adler, Marcos, Rudnev, Hirzel and Spahic. Hamburg without these players have serious problems with the top guard because half of them are the main goalie and - as I think Mr Monchengladbach I think the home team will have to use a factor as the German league matches really good. 

pick: OVER    (2.5) @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95746-borussia-m-gladbach-hamburger


----------



## betblog (Sep 12, 2015)

FRANCE - TURKEY TWIICER Basketball  Eurobasket 2015 
 09/12 22:00 Violation Thank

I think much arguments and do not need this bet, it seems very interesting, so I invite all test teams collected points: France - 86,67,67,81,97. Turkey - 111,72,75,77,82. I think should France dominate and courage to 80-90 points, and to contribute solidly Turkey, we hope to return pargalės occasion. 


pick: OVER    (OVER 148.0) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95749-france-turkey


----------



## betblog (Sep 13, 2015)

CHEREPOVETS - METALLURG MAGNITOGORSK NORWAY Ice hockey  Russia 

This season Severstal no good does not, really do not think that this team will be able to confront Magnitogorsk. If it will not be any surprises in this match Metalurg should be free to take any 3-4 goal difference. Metalurg first it was hard also led the beginning of the season had to play with its powerful commands, but they give up without a fight and from 7 played on Apple Mac has only one defeats, is truly impressive result. A little disconcerting kelentis their inability to reduce fines minutes, but Severstal PP exploitation of one of the lowest. 

pick: Metallurg Magnitogorsk    (AH -1.5) @2,3    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95800-cherepovets-metallurg-magnitogorsk


----------



## betblog (Sep 14, 2015)

CACHIN - HANESCU FANIMANI Tennis  Challenger Tour 

I see at least Hanescu name of any semi-decent grunterio and have an uncontrollable urge to play against him. Here is one of those cases. Hanescu playing their sunset season. Still not quite blow away the occasional surprise (surprise victory in the tournament against the previous Hemery), but, generally speaking, is already wet gunpowder. You get Cacho įjojusį Argentine young man on a white horse, as you have just won the tournament Seviljoje, which killed a huge favorite in the finals Caren housing. Before chalendžeryje went to the semi-finals. Of course, at times we have seen as a win-win tournament after falling heroes. But here I tend to rely on a young man who looks on the waves and able to cope with the big career plans lacking a veteran. 

pick: Cachin    @1,72    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95849-cachin-hanescu


----------



## betblog (Sep 15, 2015)

GARANGANGA T. - SCHNEIDER DARUDISDAR Tennis  Challenger Tour 

this can not be missed. American Cary Challenge meet African Garanganga to a local young man Schneider. while the ATP ranked tennis player between the two is enormous difference (472 - 1858), only these numbers are far from, do not say anything. American is a young, fast player, I watched a couple of his earlier matches, and that well be characterized African Someone else saw. The point is that everyone throws in all offices outside the American victory, such as Pinnacle Sports firm rate fell even from the 3:07 to the 2:17 and the farther, the more rate falls. and all other Kontor exactly the same situation. has fdidziausias rate is Paddy Powers firm, is 2.75, well and Lithuanian example, by comparing the coefficient has persisted until 2:40, and so on. I think This time the young and the player starts tonight should triumph, plus when playing at home, when all around supports. Schneider generation are not killed first ATP 500uko players and it will be another great occasion, every success together 

pick: Schneider    @2,75    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95891-garanganga-t-schneider


----------



## betblog (Sep 16, 2015)

QUEENS PARK RANGERS - BLACKBURN ROVERS AIVARAS.L Football  England Championship 

QPR relegated from the Premier which drew the highest level of expertise. Championship'o pretty good start after battles aukųčiausiame Lygija here team are doing much better. Today's contender for years kapstosi between Championship'o Intermediate Start poor club of great changes did not contain. Can bite, but I think at this day, and no more away. 

pick: QUEENS PARK RANGERS    @2,05    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95933-queens-park-rangers-blackburn-rovers


----------



## betblog (Sep 17, 2015)

FRANCE PARKER UNDER 13.5 

Forecast: Tony Paker championship under average 13.5 points 
still two matches. Current average 12.1 Parker (85 pts in 7 matches). In order to achieve an average of 13.5 Parker needed to score even 37 points, so we are satisfied that during the competition may even give up 18 points. This championship is a totaly chipped 1 time and 1 time scored 18 pts. I think that is enough. As well playing in this championship Nando De Colo, that Parker and the rest gets a lot if he go wrong. So I think that Nemes more than 18 pts. during the rest of the match.

 pick: UNDER    (Parker under 13.5 pts) @1,86    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95942-france-parker-under-13-5-vid-parker-13-5-vidurkis


----------



## betblog (Sep 18, 2015)

LITHUANIA - SERBIA DIEVAS Basketball  Eurobasket 2015 

I think mingy totaly Pauliuko when his scoring average is 11 tsk, but here just 8px ... 
Paul Komandoo is really important for a player to play again so Today Total 25-30min he is not afraid to match the 1x1 Beto doing very well because it prevents the opponent usually baudom and fines he throws very well taken cempijonata already dropped by 32 penalties hit 27 Jankunas can throw and is far, Beto Today Total hopefully in scoring a match so I think a lot of players overins one of them Pauliukas

 pick: OVER    (Paulius Jankunas 7.5) @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/95988-lithuania-serbia


----------



## betblog (Sep 19, 2015)

SPAIN - LITHUANIA ARISTOTELIS Basketball  Eurobasket 2015 

Hello everyone. A long time ago I not write predictions because only wrote and nesueina me, but lately emtu doing very well and I think it is necessary here papiešti your thoughts. First of all, congratulations to all of the Lithuanian victory and condemn netikėjusiais Lithuanian team. Spain- Lithuania. Lithuania as against Italy, Serbia is again an underdog and I like it very much. Lithuania this year failed to collect the composition of the most powerful and "on paper" look at the most powerful. Most of them skeptics wrote off early for NBA scouts call us courtyard league players, but ... But we have proved that we can win against ANYTHING. Our team individually may not be powerful, but because we play komandiškai and uses it against opponents. Numerous assist, tough guard and wear out MATCH inured team sunkiom victories and I really believe that Lithuania could become champions of the old continent !!! The Spaniards also powerful, but admit that half the team is Gasol and pausing it can win. Moreover, it has not just one aria 3 matches in a row, I think fatigue is the basketball genius really feel ... I respect P.Gasol, but I hope that it be closed and we will celebrate the victory! Good luck to all! 

pick: Lithuania    (with extension) @2,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96020-spain-lithuania


----------



## betblog (Sep 20, 2015)

GENOA - JUVENTUS DILANAS Football  Italy Serie A 

Poor start of the season and the victory over the city, the main reasons to take this bet. And, Juve was supplemented by Cuadrado, who greatly contributed to the victory over the city, Hernanes, Sandro. In them, the starting really should not be the biggest ballast - Padoino. Ingredients reinforces the situation critically and at the table by the composition, the existing talent opportunities. Today, I think, will the absence of more goals.My Prognose 0: 1, 0: 2. Good luck. 

pick: Juventus    (Juve win and under 3.5 goal) @2,45    6/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/96055-genoa-juventus


----------



## betblog (Sep 21, 2015)

ESBJERG - RANDERS NEFORMALAS Football  Other 

DENMARK: Superliga factor worthy of attention. Both teams apturejo overing the closing, Esbjerg Odense defeated 4-2 at home, lost the Copenhagen Randers Away admirably 3-0. Danish league permanence practically not exist ... chores by koeficientasus very rarely does this by what is expected of them and completely profit ratios of these teams today are almost equal (2.60 ~) as to predict the winner are not feasible in practice ... it does not matter that one team takes 5 next Rank 10 in the league. As for these teams competitions and scoring Santika is definitely favorable Overa - Randers in 8 Contests in a goal with 14 spent 12 scoring (3 to kapeikom per race), while Esbjerg during the same varzybu a goal with 10 spent 13 goals (nearly 3 per race) .

pick: OVER    (2.5) @2,1    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96090-esbjerg-randers


----------



## betblog (Sep 22, 2015)

AC MILAN - UDINESE BETUP Football  Italy Serie A 

Good evening, tonight, I choose here the bet, so that the teams could be seen throughout, playing fairly equally, but as one so the other team goals pays beat and coaches them to require that koeficienatas not very big, but I think the credibility do not lie about race . Over the last match of Ac Milan beat 3 goals and this was not the goals against a weak team, it was a command against Palermo and Udinese within the last goal of the match in just one, but the pass was one of the favorite Empoli. So I think goals and nestiks here. How to say every day has a new hero in competitions. And so I suggest you this bet. Good luck. 

pick: OVER    (1,5) @1,5    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96124-ac-milan-udinese


----------



## betblog (Sep 23, 2015)

VALENCIA - GRANADA GEORGE Football  Spain Primera P

Granada has collected 3 points, the whole game is built on the rochinos and Marquez, relatively weak Spanish Intermediate and this year will be in Granada. Rochina high risk of Defence of Valencia, but from his Valencia should get covered. Granada Preity got round at home 0-3 against Sociedad. Granada really likes to do a lot of mistakes, but the real match they looked great counter-attack. 
Valencia is paišlaidavo transfer time, but so far does cost Fruit, has 8 position and 6 points in 5 matches. Valencia did everything correctly match with Betis, 64 per cent control of the ball 12 strokes but still offensive link abusing him goals, it causes some doubt Valencia. Possession with Zenit 69, Gijon, 59, 57. I do not know deporativo firm office seem to do their job, a secure link is also doing an excellent job, only va attack link šlubuoja.Praėjusiam round VALENCIA suddenly landed on me personally Espanyol 1-0 (just 4 shots into the gate area) I think anger's sporty enough, and you've got goals from Granada 

 pick: Valencia    @1,5    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96158-valencia-granada


----------



## betblog (Sep 24, 2015)

REAL BETIS - DEPORTIVO LA CORUNA AIVARAS.L Football  Spain Primera 

Real Betis the team in Spain is a lot of opportunity from a corner to score does not have today's contender is not the most threatening, although the DLC usually less control of the ball for the opponents, but this is because they are more protective of their own net empty and all attempts to solve the fast break, today's opponents equal so Square should cook in the middle of a major struggle. 

pick: UNDER (6.5 Kampiniai Real Betis) @1,54    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96189-real-betis-deportivo-la-coruna


----------



## betblog (Sep 25, 2015)

SOUTHAMPTON - SWANSEA CITY ARISTOTELIS Football  England Premier 

BPL League. Southampton v Swansea. Acc. quite illogically arranged my head. Swansea this season looks very amiable team, while Southampton Savoie can not find the game. Gomis raging for Swansea goal and beat everyone. You should be coefficient nearly equal, and now for Swansea victory in an 4koef and 0.0 for lead, will create a more secure, even coefficient of 2.9. I have tried, but you think . 

pick: Swansea City    (Handicap (0.0)) @2,9    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96233-southampton-swansea-city


----------



## betblog (Sep 26, 2015)

MILANO - VENEZIA TOMYYYYYYY Basketball  Other basketball 

Venice is not a bad team, but it's just a preparation for the new season, this 3 Aspect Ratio. satisfies me try that. The point is that Venice will retain almost all the kernel team from praeoto season and only 4 new faces, it would Owens, Green, Jackson, Bram. So a lot of time to adapt to the team with a new player is needed. Last season was amazing, sis should not be sloppy. Milan has a full new players, a new coach and only Gentile Cerella from the past. It's almost a new international team, which will take quite some time susizaisti. Simon Cinciarini and Gentile were playing the Eurobasket and joined the team in just 4 days. In their preparation was not the best, I do not think that anything will change today. Milan clearly has a better team on paper, but they still need time to, well arrange.

pick: Venezia    (Venezia) @3    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96263-milano-venezia


----------



## betblog (Sep 27, 2015)

METALIST - DNIPRO GEORGE Football  Ukraine Premier liga

Metalist not stick the whole game, while collecting 8 points, but up to 4 points in the first 4 games. A total of 8 points collected even 5 draw, yet not have won a prescription and can not find a team trying to struggle, although this season the team does not have a big budget and Legionnaire just one and ambitious team this season not to raise, formerly a leader of 5 marches, now I think this Season not see it. 
A different situation Dnipro club last year who play the European League final this season is even bigger goals get out of the Champions League, now Dnipro 4 with 14 points in the last 5 matches lost only once. Dnipro are really better placed than metalsit (argue really capable of playing four Brazilians Douglas, Danilo Matos Nascimento plus important Senegalese Gueye and Portuguese Bruno gamma) and if lucky enough to see tonight.

pick: Dnipro    @1,53    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96289-metalist-dnipro


----------



## betblog (Sep 28, 2015)

BARCELONA - BAYER CIA Football  UEFA Champions League 

You need to charge, as long as the rate is given. Barca without Messi Leverkussen the know. Germans come to fight for the networth and hard fight here really can not wait. Catalan also will keep you busy and the card really might get, especially since any handwriting Leverkusenas- team members, whose aim is trapped with the ball and quickly descend on the offensive in an attempt to attack the net as often as possible. Given that Barsa likes to move the ball long down the middle, then after one or other errors, no doubt, that will have to demolish unauthorized running Leverkusen. The latter last seasons CL was one nedrausmingiausiu and collected after 2.7 cards per Macau. Barca As usual disciplined enough Anais year was 1.5 per GK Macau, but antradieninis opponent will certainly not be the softest nuts. Another plus bet that matches whistled M.Atkinsonas, which last year had 4.5 CL cards averages. Good luck! 

pick: OVER    (3.5 cards) @1,95    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96338-barcelona-bayer


----------



## betblog (Sep 29, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNITED - WOLFSBURG TZID Football  UEFA Champions League 

Teams like not a big voter's cards, but here is the cl and each victory is very important, but it is especially necessary for the hosts. Judge appointed Mr Kassai, who averaged 4.7 shows after cards during the game. 

pick: OVER    (yellow cards 3.5) @1,95    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96386-manchester-united-wolfsburg


----------



## betblog (Sep 30, 2015)

ATLETICO - BENFICA ZALATORIUS Football  UEFA Champions League 

Zalatorius dropped to second place in the month prognozyriaus builds, then you should go back to the first. Basketball is not, it is by common betting Trend Vision pritaikysim football. 
So Spain match between Atletico and Benfica. Bright chores Atletico, a strong team and are playing at home. coefficients arranged such that ten Atletico very negligible value. So, trying to think i Benfica side. The Portuguese started the season really well, the last 5 games even 4 victories. and wins the Champions League against Astana. Atletico took a 5 of the last 3 games and got a couple. The latest from the overall weak Villareal. This form Atletico did not convince me to give confidence Atletico. I here svieciasi that Benfica will go on at least a draw, and maybe victories. koeficientasuose values is trying to handicap. Good luck  

pick: Benfica    (+0,5) @2,22     6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96423-atletico-benfica


----------



## betblog (Oct 1, 2015)

LIVERPOOL - FC SION TZID Football  UEFA Europa League 

Buksuojantis Liverpool will try to get down to the flaps its audience from the very first minutes to reach the victory and won the first three points. The contestants will try to use kontroatakom. Both clubs foul like. One team receives 2.2 cards, and another 2 cards per game. Siu varzybuteisejas appointed Mr Vincic, which respectively show in the game after 4.7 card. Because here the European league, the game should but more aggressive and more bulky than varzybos local front. Good luck.

pick: OVER    (Geltonu korteliu 4) @2    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96468-liverpool-fc-sion


----------



## betblog (Oct 2, 2015)

ATLETICO MADRID - REAL MADRID BOMBASTIK Football  Spain Primera 

Waiting powerful derby. Real and Atletico always very bad luck played. However, the last Chasing the game, as far as I remember, Real was severely bled and played with weaker sudetim, the game everyone predicted by their defeat. Then lost to 4-0 (Primera talking about the last meeting). Last year, Real was generally stiff club. But these come back with a bang. Wins against all primeroj prasileista Kolka only 1 goal. During the match against Atletico will return vitally important players - Chamesas, Ramos and Bale. And Atletico seem out of sorts. Lost club Villareal, Benfica club. Yet it should be noted that Ronaldo looks woken up after last year and again demonstrates the true self, while important scoring was scored from 11m. Words gryztant important players and displaying a great game and a great defense, just returned to good form expect the real victory. 

pick: Real Madrid    @2,5    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96510-atletico-madrid-real-madrid


----------



## betblog (Oct 3, 2015)

GRANITAS - ATLANTAS DARKACIUS Football  Lithuania A league

"Klaipedos granite - Klaipeda Atlantas. On October 4, the day of 15 hours. Klaipeda, central stadium. Previous match: 1: 0, 1: 2, 1: 1 identical situation as Kaunas clubs this season, the stage ended and the port city team. There - even goals ratio equal.   Granitiečiai was forced to withdraw from the LFF Cup, eighth final painfully lost Tom Salamanavičiumi and Tadas Elias pasistiprinusiai "Lietavos." Although after the failure Jonavoje Klaipedos granite "players mood should be somber, but given the current Gediminas Jarmalavičiaus trained 's demo of the game, this port city clubs battle should also be persistent. Granitiečiai can even more control of the ball in the middle. Atlanteans LFF Cup bother much lost: the last of the tournament finalists in Siauliai goal scored four goals without response and got to the next stage. Before the fourth season of this port city derby was informed that "Atlantic" said goodbye to defender Edgar Żarska, which the club played since 2012. At the end of the season most likely will see Alexei Jepifanovo and Casimir Gnedojaus duo in the heart of defense, in particular the latter defender will play against his former teammates with whom he played in the first part of the season. "Alyga.smscredit.lt Suduva got today, so winning the Atlantic ahead of Marijampolė and joined the Thirdly table space. Motivation, concentration tremendously, and yet Żarska fired ... Sarsanija pays motivated team.

pick: Atlantas    @1,53    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96573-granitas-atlantas


----------



## betblog (Oct 4, 2015)

RAPTORS - CLIPPERS FANIMANI Basketball  NBA 

I do not know why-point line as landed. I here look good, the fact that the match will be rezutatyvus. The teams in Vancouver, where the Raptors traditionally has played a pre-season match or two. This is a big event in the city, all tickets sold-out (Rogers Arena This year the audience will be over 18,000). Therefore, preparation for the Toronto Raptors will be a serious and very rarely lose here. 
Of course, the Clippers superrimta team, a contender in the NBA rings, resulting in victory for me here no one is unclear. However, it seems that all the conditions Fruitful game. 
The serious audience, and even the Clippers veterans should seriously move. Toronto defense could strengthen somewhat came Carrol and Biyombo, but the Clippers offensive tank 100 over here to collect anyway. Still, the Nuggets used to change Josh Smith and Jordan played in the middle - and there are probably a large part of the Clippers will play faster and low fives. Toronto necessarily want to shine egoist DeRozan, a lot of weight threw Lowry, Scola started early in the season, the national team, it should be pretty good shape ... Toronto team renewed, but the ability to collect points in terms seems not deteriorated. 
"Well, and, of course, the tradition - rarely they meet, but when you meet it and throws. Results in recent years playing in Toronto: 123: 107, 118-126, playing like LA.

pick: OVER    (202,5) @1,9     9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96623-raptors-clippers


----------



## betblog (Oct 5, 2015)

LIMOGES CSP - NANTERRE EDVINASMART Basketball  France LNB 

In this game if you hit an influx networth it be expected on two first quarter, in the second part of the game game to slow down. Although we can see these teams statystikoje, Limoges first game in the second half, along with rival 70tasku profit, which means the tempo of undercutting grip the ball and attack elongation. The same can see and Nanterre team last game, if during the first half with the opponent was able to throw 100 points, then in the second half, there were only thrown 76 explain it to the playoffs a team starts with didiale energy and fast-paced game, and the game at the end of fatigue Impaired attacking players, but after all, the essence is that the leading teams play at the end of undercutting paced, and the attacks will last longer, which results in few points are scored, and the rush of the opponent, nesuriasgia productive attack finish guaranteed points. It's my choice, second Half Points Underis. 

Pick: UNDER    (second Half Points Under 76,5) @1,83    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96639-limoges-csp-nanterre


----------



## betblog (Oct 6, 2015)

PARTIZAN - SKOPJE RICH. Basketball  Adriatic League 

Perhaps the better option could not occur in the partisans after two losses will depart as soon as the opponent's first game at home in Skopje. Yes, guerrilla fared but Partizan Partizan is and the more I think in this situation one of the best fans in the world with guerilla will receive even greater support at home. I will not go here this time to the composition, Skopje is completely at home with the team nonameriais composition and just a good opportunity to rise today to partisans nuotaika.Sekmes. 

pick: Partizan    (-2,5) @1,86    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96653-partizan-skopje


----------



## betblog (Oct 7, 2015)

BOLIVIA - URUGUAY CIA Football 

South America begins with selection to the PC. Meets two really and not only the most peaceful teams. Selection to the 2014 PC Bolivia and Uruguay were generally the two most nedrausmingiausios's been collecting respectively 2.69 and 2.31 cards per Macau. A recent CopaAmericoje Bolivia collected after 3, and Uruguay after 2.75 cards per game. Since the value of the total charge of 3.5 cards Overa anymore, because now only 1:53 weight, then I try another option from the ISLAUZO can do something with value. I try and detail the red card because Machu whistled P. Loustau, who is the local Argentine championship in the last 30 matches which hiss and Apple Mac rode a dozen red. Good luck! 

pick: OVER    (2.5 Uruguay cards) @2,5    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96719-bolivia-uruguay


----------



## betblog (Oct 8, 2015)

ROMANIA - FINLAND ALUTIS Football  UEFA Euro 2016 

Today, much more serious stakes atrast difficult. And this I feel especially good knowing that the money atgausim if happiness only through 1. All information and forecasts available elsewhere in my forecast, which I wrote about the Romanians victory. Topacio rasyt did not want administrators can superhuman at it as an offense. Words essence identical to Romanian victory, just here for those who desperately want the amount doubled, but can not find what Combination of Romania in victories (in which I think really is). 

pick: Romania    (Romania -1) @2,3    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96759-romania-finland


----------



## betblog (Oct 9, 2015)

CIBONA - UNION OLIMPIJA NEO Basketball  Adriatic League 

Cibona played 3 Play and all of them poorly. Truth managed to win one victory, two points before tajfuma. All 3 times cibona not cover even Foros what I still do today brings to their victories already, looking even when factors as rollover. Slovenians have always been the home team and only home. Today's the guests also buksuoja yet. In reality, Cibona game is not as tragic as looking at the results. A few days ago descend Guests at anyone while Cedevita true only Round 4 (made 21 errors before 8, this outcome is satisfactory). Slovenian and sense of composition does not seem much intimidating. Resume, this day is quite poorly that look like two teams Cibona even though I did look better. The most important factor for such a Play is the home advantage, and yet when you get 2 koeficientasa to OT, it satisfies me. Cibona untreated than their 1st generation Forus, it's time to think laimėtii own fans. 

pick: Cibona    @2,02    8/10
http://www.betblog.com/picks/96796-cibona-union-olimpija


----------



## betblog (Oct 10, 2015)

LITHUANIA - ENGLAND RAMPAGE TIPSTERS Football  UEFA Euro 2016

Welcome. Returning again to the Euro 2016 selection and collected England advantage. First of all, I think there is no doubt that England is many times more capable than the Lithuanian team available reserves. "R.Hodgsonas revealed that in Vilnius neišskris Joe Hart, Gary Cahill and James Milne. Also rest was given the trauma experienced Wayne Rooney and Michael Carrick, but without them there is nobody to break the Lithuanian national defense. Also due to yellow cards will be forced to miss the meeting and team captain and one of the most important people in defense M.Žaliukas. It is also possible to add, that England has the ability to reach with superior record and become one of the few countries which has won all the meetings of the selection cycle, which I will give a little more motivation.

pick: England    (-1.5) @2,1    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96840-lithuania-england

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96840-lithuania-england


----------



## betblog (Oct 11, 2015)

CSKA - VOLGOGRAD NEFORMALAS Basketball  VTB 

Volgograd team obviously the influence of NBA players, for those who have seen Contests in their styles are aware of what is not seen is enough to look at the first 3 of the season results. Forged in a friendly 95-98 Juventus club, VTB league 67-110 forged Vita Tbilisi and a few days ago the club Zenit lose 94-93. 
CSKA is CSKA, there is always an attack composed the utmost class and that confrontation should be very effective, the difference between the club and Their goal is not small, but anyway I hope very strong resistance from Volgogorad club. Offer today because tomorrow I think so overiukas with the koeficientasu can reach 170 ~. Good luck! 

pick: OVER    (165.5) @1,85    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96857-cska-volgograd


----------



## betblog (Oct 12, 2015)

UKRAINE - SPAIN CIA Football  UEFA Euro 2016

Again, bookmakers evaluate only statistical data. Ukraine Seen statistically collected after 2.7 yellow cards per match. However, here at home match in which victory would enable Ukraine to get directly to the EC. Even if the hosts in the group to remain in place 3, but the slain Spaniards, the European Championship they travel as the best third place won team. Therefore, the Ukrainians do not even need to look at another stadiums and performance, and all his power and strength to give here. Spaniards love to be on the ball and do not let the opponent easily construct their attacks, triggering pile so happy. Given that the Spanish match completely irrelevant, it is wary of charge 4.5 Overa cards with equal coefficients, it is not clear on how many Spaniards here to rave. On the other hand, I have proposed a variant with a 2.32, I would say, has even much more vertes. Nebuciau surprised if the Spaniards during their nagluma and even provoked a red card. Machu whistled Serb M.Mazicius that European club tournaments and selective cards are 4.5 average. In the first peer in competitions Ukrainians gathered 3Gk today I hope to see not smaller. Good luck, who will try together!

pick: OVER    (2.5 Ukraine cards) @2,32    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96899-ukraine-spain


----------



## betblog (Oct 13, 2015)

NETHERLANDS - CEKIJA ONE MORE Football  Other 

But it's The Dutch there is no place to retreat to take victory and pray that Turks nenukautu Islanders at home, Czechs have no difference to them the championship, it may lower the Contests in I think the Dutch have to take revenge for the failure of Contests in the first round, and most importantly to take the victory and to beat a must hit and quite a bit, I'm not sure but Turkey draws atvieju calculations scoring quantities or between the results, well, in any case have to do the job and neprasileisti goal, excellence in good such koeficientasui because if defeats 1 Goals skritumu in which case the money will be returned, eg if so how in the past generation prasileis 96 minutes, and I bet it's fucking money back. 

pick: Netherlands    @1,49    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96949-netherlands-cekija


----------



## betblog (Oct 14, 2015)

SIMON - MAYER CHASER Tennis  ATP Tennis 

The second circle Shnaghai on hard, which meets Frenchman Simon (14), before Argentine Mayeri (38). 
Argentine player is ground and is now in poor shape, on Hardo long neuzsibuna, usually splints and atsizymeti home. For the first round tore local kina Bai. 
Simon is speed sky savvy person and currently is quite good physical shape here and defend a lot of points, the last time in the final. Yesterday defeated Georgian Basilashvili. 
I hope that the motivation and desire should be enough to fight for victory. 

Good luck pick: Simon    @1,45    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/96990-simon-mayer


----------



## betblog (Oct 15, 2015)

UNICAJA - BROSE BASKETS PASIKAUSTES Basketball  Euroleague 

The Spaniards at home has always been known as a runner, running and throwing, Hurricane pace, as has always been. If Unicja gamble isvykoi another language but now home to their supporters have no doubt that the team will starts, composition full of experienced players, barren Euroleague experience. Brose Baskets exhibit a particularly good outing of Defence, Germany prasileidžia 80 pts during Play. Since the first round of Neiman advantage, because meetings between these teams and show even went on Brose cling to the flaps Spaniards, however, after 20 pts during the quarter Unicaja should collect. Good luck.

Pick: OVER    (Unicaja over 79.5 points) @1,85    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97045-unicaja-brose-baskets


----------



## betblog (Oct 16, 2015)

WILDCATS - BREAKERS SINROK Basketball  Australia NBL 

Again trying to Australian League. I think it is and crew that this season will share 2-3 places in the Championship. Wildcats maybe on paper looks a little stronger, but Zealand Breakers is based on a team player who is cognizant of one other time and some quite good Americans. Wildcats started one victory Breakers 1w2L. valuable factor, and in the beginning of the season can be trying. 

pick: BREAKERS    @3,3    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97076-wildcats-breakers


----------



## betblog (Oct 17, 2015)

WATFORD - ARSENAL ALUTIS Football  England Premier 

Well often underestimated Arsenal this season. It will fail UCL atrankoj, and very ... well but EPL'e looks pretty solid. Lost only against Chelsea and West Ham, and likewise provide authentication tie with Liverpool. Arsenal finally started uzbaiginet their attacks. Play against Watford, which has only 2 victories. Before Swansea and New Castle. The v Swansea šiektiek surprised. However, Arsenal and Watford ziauriai different levels. Watford oral lose out to those against what should and losers. Well even nezinau what should be more to say. Well Of course the drawback is that Watford has at least prasileistu scoring league Kolka. But as far as playing against the favorite so prasileidžia. Another very poorly Watford appeared before Bournemouth after losing 1-0. Well I put it in one sentence - Arsenal against such teams must be picked up points. And like Arsenal should Watford must not a goal. Well I have no doubt Arsenal victory. By placing himself just a victory, but I would like shared victory -1 advantages. In any case must if he wins and 1 point, the money recovered, and building value. Good luck  it is clearly complement who will not play in the match. 

pick: Arsenal    (Arsenal (1)) @2,04    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97022-watford-arsenal


----------



## betblog (Oct 18, 2015)

NAPOLI - FIORENTINA NASHAS Football  Italy Serie A P

I wrote about Napoli has forecast a few weeks ago. Now it is 15, 16 of their last championship match ended Overy. I do not know whether there is at least comparable to those team which now have similar statistics in the elite championship. At home napoli very strong and very rarely lose here. This season Kolka 3 matches at home and maintain all Overy. Injuries and disqualification are not, so the team will be able to play the best composition. Compared with last season's changed a little touch. New coach sarri install more game 1 Touch and fast striking became even more dangerous. Now it style of play be like to Borussia. But as always, the defense is not always reliable. Fiorentina is the first in the league and this is nothing big surprises. The team will score 14 goals (3 result). He spent only 4 (1 match) and it's a little strange. However, Careful study of statistics can be seen that serious contender was just two. This inter Torino and, behold, there they prasieido all your goals. All remaining contestants were quite toothless attack. Away Kolka 2/3 ended Overy this case, Napoli will certainly be the most serious contender this season. The team also is not a serious injury and coach will be able to choose from all the players. Particularly offensive players the choice here is very high. Fiorentina is somewhat different style of team, she loves long and accurate kontoliuoti away. In summary: It is the meeting of two different styles of teams, but both a lot of beating and Kolka both real fighting, if not for the championship, at least for local champions league. 3 goals so it is probable option. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5 goals) @1,93    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97155-napoli-fiorentina


----------



## betblog (Oct 19, 2015)

CSKA - MU MARUSE Football  UEFA Champions League 

Welcome, football CSKA -MU choice of 2.5 and more. With such koeficientasu not pick up is not available. Bet greatly based on the CSKA game this season which is very tending towards over have a good defense to attack well and truly appears dull. MU and overinė team which beat number. I look forward to goals from both teams and more the last match of CSKA 5 MU three over the last 10 have all been over. The last match between the two teams ended 3-3 and expecting something similar in these competitions, success. 

pick: OVER    (2,5) @2    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97224-cska-mu


----------



## betblog (Oct 20, 2015)

ARSENAL - BAYERN ALUTIS Football  UEFA Champions League 

Well everyone goes for Bayern. This time the I will seek the "Durnele, who will be the opposite. Well Bayern really show something unbelievable. Especially Lewandowski. However, somehow I doubt that Arsenal go down easily against Bayern. Most puts Bayern or draws. But I think here more value with Arsenal or draw with the Ratio. Or better yet - apart from Arsenal extension. Anyway, renkuos victory, with space acc. varzybu and interesting viewing. The situation is such that Arsenal really have a chance to kill. First of all - Arsenal sits last in group, even before the defeat of Zagreb. After such a matter of the team must get hold of VISKO to achieve something. Second - the victory over Bayern, Arsenal is the last hope to reach the UCL, but Bayern could but guarantee that it will be, leading to a situation in favor of Arsenal. Plus, maybe not play Douglas Costa with Bayern. Aisku they have a lot of good players, but the value mentioned because it is one of the best komandoj. Plus, Arsenal will play at home, which again increases the odds. Words that kokioj and Fair-ready Bayern, but Arsenal still has the capacity to resist, especially tokioj situacijoi.

 pick: Arsenal    @4    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97282-arsenal-bayern


----------



## betblog (Oct 21, 2015)

ZENIT - LYON DRUMCLUB Football  UEFA Champions League 

The situation with the Frenchman very poor, a lot of injured players and they are not so good outings, Zenith at home in the Champions League rarely lose, fully probable that here lygiosios.Prancuzai afraid of Hulk and his torpedo shot that I see here is the tough defense of the French, they do pay very good, Zenith Similar to leave the group, well, when invested in such money players have to play for the money, rather than pick their noses, and that they are doing, especially in the Russian championship, 
mode bet that way you do not see quick goal, because it is not that What to do very fierce French attacks, I guess it will be very zenith of free space left, so minimal home victory of 1: 0 or 1: 1 2 First goal permutation

 pick: OVER    (1-as goals bus pelnytas 30 - 90 min) @2,05  7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97297-zenit-lyon


----------



## betblog (Oct 22, 2015)

BAYERN - KHIMKI NEFORMALAS Basketball  Euroleague 

Over mode now because tomorrow it will be dented. Bayern is a fast-paced team, but the first competition played against Obradovic Ulker which the Tuol the more turns to the second Olympiakos or Panathinaikos ... so the race was slowly ginybines to throw a lot of attack carried out last time for their second. Khimki at least for now it seems wonderfully IPAC their attack ... already forged in the current Euroleague cempijonas Real Madrid 84-70 weekend and thrown seriously screwed up mightily CSKA team (losers 100 to 93).

 pick: OVER    (164.5) @1,9    10/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/97368-bayern-khimki


----------



## betblog (Oct 23, 2015)

BROSE BASKET - DARUSSAFAKA JURKSIMAS Basketball  Euroleague 

Welcome, briefly, I propose to take advantage Brose me this advantage has fallen to the eye only appears on the supply side, because despite the first defeat in the Euroleague really forces Unicajai Germans is viewed on quite well, the team has completed quite well and experience and who is running as well. The scope of the Turks, as well as komandėlė is viewed on well, won, but the opponent was not the strongest, I watched the match and the game was pretty choppy, won at home only after overtime against Dinamo, and then I think how much pausing Turkish commercial line Brose Basket playing in their own league to that and difficult, but pick up in the Euroleague before getting your feet warm Turkish. 

Good luck. pick: Brose Basket    (Brose ( - 3 )) @1,9    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/97415-brose-basket-darussafaka


----------



## betblog (Oct 24, 2015)

CELTA - REAL TOMYYYYYYY Football  Spain Primera 

Despite the fact that it is played against Real, Celta have a good chance today to maintain the positive results. CELTA form really encouraging, very organized game, which I absolutely love. The more the team had very much time to prepare for this event. Real has a lot of problems with injuries. A few days before PSG match, and again today difficult varzybos waiting. With isretintom impact injuries will not be easy, Jesse and prasilauzt Ronaldo will not be easy, but the more of both form me really fascinating. The point I'm here for full acc. 1X behind Celta do a try.

 pick: Celta    (1X Celta) @2,05    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97485-celta-real


----------



## betblog (Oct 26, 2015)

EDMONTON OILERS - LOS ANGELES KINGS NEFORMALAS Ice hockey  NHL 

Some time ago has not made the Los Angeles Kings in competitions Overy, but now with the motion, namely Overy as long waiting periods to get caught in Los Angeles form. Oilers in the previous season was the league clout after losing a lot of competitions all season prasivoliojo the bottom of the league but this show very impressive results. In last game against the Washington Capitals was a defeat which cease 4-7 3 consecutive wins Series (again great pavizdys that go with the shape of the team is very dangerous), today the same situation only form of the team is the Los Angeles Kings to this club who arrive Contests in After 4 consecutive wins. She who read my past prgnozes (Islanders - Bruins Dallas - Panthers) know very well how dangerous to go into the race among several in a row wins the series. I repeat one more time those who have not read - the opponent IPAC accumulates race against good form of the team as it is they want to be the team that will stop the winning streak - the real embodiment of that will do that and Oilers team, but once again I feel safer embodiment tokioj situacijoi is över a rate better or better. Good luck 

pick: OVER    (5.5) @2,3    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97559-edmonton-oilers-los-angeles-kings


----------



## betblog (Oct 27, 2015)

BOLOGNA - INTER ALUTIS Football  Italy Serie A 

Meet the team, the 18 tables in the place, and only fights for survival in the league, against Inter, who recently buksuoja, but did not see anything very bad. Draw a good result against Juventus, but it seems out of sorts tie against Palermo and Sampdoria. Generally Inter standing 4 victories in the event rise to the 1st place. Against such teams as Bologna Grybautė should and should not take away the necessary points to stay close to the leader. Bologna advantage in this match only one - the house. However, I have a big minus. Visupirma, play against a team whose defense is especially strong in the league at least prasileide goal, such as Bologna so should make an effort particularly those that scored at least one goal. Second - Bologna play without several outstanding players. Neza Mounier, who scored the most league Bologna goal, thereby substantially reducing the chance of hitting the Inter prasileis keeper. And likewise provide authentication Neza 2 Defender - Alex Ferrari and Emil Krafth, and increases the probability Interio Supplemented by scoring account. I think adding up all these things will be particularly virulent Intero victory. By the way forgot mention that at Inter is not almost no losses. Neza only Jeisy Murillo, but should not have a significant impact. 

pick: Inter    @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97573-bologna-inter


----------



## betblog (Oct 28, 2015)

SOCK J. - KUDLA D. 26 Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Again, very briefly, J.Sock shows impressive form in Lund in the finals and held until kale Without giving all the sets in the finals and only ran out of strength, because both units I went to the finals both binary and played in the last 3days after 2macus in a row, resulting in units ran out of strength, but binary won anyway. 
And D. Kudla currently no good at all to indicate received from the marino, Verdasco and Donaldsons who really currently worse behind Sock. 

pick: Sock J.    @1,91    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97652-sock-j-kudla-d


----------



## betblog (Oct 29, 2015)

NEW YORK - ATLANTA MIKELANDZELAS Basketball  NBA 

New York vs. Atlanta. 
So NY is finally in a good mood yesterday and brutally killed MIL easily, it seems that NY boost and so on, but as far as I am of a different opinion, because the victory is not as nice as it looks. I wrote off this season MIL farce because there, at least not yet. The main point guard with which linked the future of MIL completely misses the game and thus drowning the command until something happen there rotations and the like from MIL I do not expect anything good, certainly not this season, as it was before. So the NY victory and not very surprising. Now a more serious challenge, especially since arriving in Atlanta mad, lost the first match at home Detroit, but there again it was possible to predict the outcome of the game, looking at the Detroit preparedness. 
Now we have užliūliuota NY angry against Atlanta. I choose evil. 
In an advantage not a big -3.5 pts and definitely a task. Latvian yesterday turned quite bad, but it is somewhat unusual to play a second game in a row, and you may feel physical fatigue, I do not believe that it is fully prepared to play the NBA, at least not yet, and it should become apparent acceleration of the season. Carmello also grybavo against MIL, clear all hoping that now he will adapt and throws Sucre, so it can happen, but Carmelo ever and was non-good marksmanship, just he throws, gave up and we just some fall into more throws in other less. 
Negative bet NY own Square because maintenance can be OUC, do the new season, already has a victory, all the euphoria, let's see how the euphoria of the end of the match, as would like to know how the other teams play the legendary arena, and NY show who is who. I'm trying to Atlanta -3.5 pts.

pick: Atlanta    (-3,5 pts) @1,9    7/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97730-new-york-atlanta


----------



## betblog (Oct 30, 2015)

AUE - WEHEN RUONIS Football  Other

Aue Koman precipitated from the Bundes League 2 This year struggle 3lygoje where 14 round lining 9vt 5W-5D-4L goal ratio 8-10 last 5 games 1W-2D-2L In last match at home to Eintracht Frankfurt defeated (the cup) 1-0.siam season house in the match play 9 meetings 5W-4D.Wehen 13vt 3W-6D-5L 16-20.paskutiniu Game 5 1W-2D-2L.komanda only house in the match went on and did something seems tragically this season is 7 match 2D-5L scoring ratio 3-14.namu victory here look very nice ... 

pick: Aue    @1,93    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97810-aue-wehen


----------



## betblog (Oct 31, 2015)

MANCHESTER CITY - NORWICH LUKAS24 Football  England Premier 

The adoption of Norwich City. Well I'm here only city lenvga victory is viewed on. Although there is no Aguero and Silva city still moving Fantastic especially at home. City after the last international break even coined Bournemouth 5-1, completed Sevilla 2-1, bad points are achieved at Old Trafford and a 0-0 midweek crashed just C.Palace 5-1 cup. City attack, even without the 2 leader is lightning fast, they have to do in Sterling Nasri, Yaya de Bruyne Bony and a few more .. Well speaking of the opponent Norwich is tragiskoi formoi they are. Season started quite well but recently grybauja Chasing against Leicester and West Brom at home, desecrated totally against Newcastle NUFC even 6-2 and sits Relegation zone .. Norwich firm office is completely full of holes and it is a very bad sign when driving Etihad city where often like rain golu There has been quite a while that the most realistic Norwich capabilities prasileis but certainly more than 2, I think. SPEC city easy 4-1 victory. Good luck

 pick: Manchester City    (-1.5) @1,75    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97860-manchester-city-norwich


----------



## betblog (Nov 1, 2015)

EVERTON (LUKAKU) - SUNDERLAND JANKIZ Football  England Premier 

Lukaku recently as dimmed because abusing him have a few goals in the match. Recent Priemier league competitions playing against Arsenal, he managed to shake the frame. Tomorrow's opponent just undistinguished good defense, but any team but the coach changed recently neprasileidžia. Sunderland always difficult outings, Goodison Park to anyone easy to spend, the defense will have a lot of work tenacious artillery attack against Everton. Lukaku is komandiškas player does not abuse the ball in the net, but I hope so that Everton will score 2-3, and one of them will succeed įrident Lukaku. 
Sunderland defense players to have some injuries: Kaboul (Groin Injury), O'Shea (hamstring Injury)

 pick: OVER    (Lukaku score goal) @2,05    2/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97928-everton-lukaku-sunderland


----------



## betblog (Nov 2, 2015)

GOIAS - INTERNACIONAL LENNA Football  

Brazil Serie A! 
------ 
Let me start by saying that Internacional is sufficiently stable team. The ratio between spent and battered score is not high. The team rarely made a surprise, but now is not the time when the team would lose the very important points. Goias is one of the outsiders, after collecting just 31 points through 32 matches. Hosts will perform Felipe Menezes and Ygor. Guest loss as follows: match not see important personages - Vitinho. Lisandro Lopez is always great to assist and always received a chance to exploit their opportunities. Also returns Paulay and goalkeeper Alisson. The hosts lost the last home match, while Internacional took on the form by defeating Flamengo RJ Joinville outings and at home. Realistically, guests here a great opportunity to pick up important 3 points, because Santos is likely to win his match and thus increase the gap to 3 points. The visitors too much based on Vitinho, which today is not, so a victory here would be somewhat difficult to imagine, but draws them is the absolute minimum level of variation, the team wants.

pick: Internacional    @1,64    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97994-goias-internacional


----------



## betblog (Nov 3, 2015)

MONCHENGLADBACH - JUVENTUS CIRIKAS Football  UEFA Champions 

Two weeks ago, these teams race in Italy ended with no goals. They Germans tried to maintain a net dry than most to attack (21-6 shots Italian benefit). However, before the second match of these teams is worth to look at the standings. Borussia club have nowhere to retreat, as with 1 point in the last group. Also, there is still a race against Manchester City and at home to Sevilla. I have no doubt that neiškovojus here for 3 points, the team will lose real opportunities to get to the next stage. Maybe even take 3rd place in the European Cup and fight. It is worth noting that the German team in the league is very fruitful and competitions have even an average of 3.7 goals (2 goals average in Europe). Meanwhile, Juventus in Europe are doing much better than in the national league. First place in the group and 7 points, but no one is guaranteed the two for the match. Of course, this team is not as fruitful as the Germans (average score 2.1 Juventus matches in Italy, and 1.7 of a goal in the Champions League). However, the Italians can really take advantage of the opposition's mistakes and make them score. In my opinion dominate the open football, and contribute to the extremely quick goal at the beginning of the match. I do not see this match high concentration of defense, so I think this time will be 3 goals really earn. 

pick: OVER    (2.5 goal) @2,2    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98050-monchengladbach-juventus


----------



## betblog (Nov 4, 2015)

CHELSEA - DYNAMO CIA Football  UEFA Champions League 

Mode sito MACO cards Overa, because many different factors facing here in one place. First of all, this is assuming that the port can handle Maccabi, that this match will be practically on a second trip to astunfinali. Secondly, the owner should be to build up enough sports anger over virtually the whole of this season, it leads to an embarrassing defeat at home Lvpooliui and hope that Chelsea will go today to the pitch to fight to the blood, at least as far as any who have been bought incur geda.Visu Thirdly, the guests from Kiev , especially when playing the tournaments, outings, famous for being undisciplined team already metu.Plius row, won a single point at home, they know that Chelsea can fight and have their minds seimininku current form, so I think that is their gentle expect the game to be naive. The first shows the mace was only 2 GK, but it does not reflect the true picture. Nekvepejo there friendlies than through both Kur's a foul even 34 times. And also when viewed statistically Dynamo collected 18 fouls, Chelsea after 14. So I think that really can expect to be happy you will become at least five cards. Especially if varzybu the end result will be equal to, or somewhere team leads the minimum margin. Machu whistled maybe not the best arbiter P.Kralovecas, which has 4 tabs average, but this year Svilpe two CL matches and rode after 5GK. I hope that today will be no different. Good luck!

pick: OVER    (4.5 cards) @1,9    9/1

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98107-chelsea-dynamo


----------



## betblog (Nov 5, 2015)

GRONINGEN - SLOVAN LIBEREC AJAXMEN Football  UEFA Europa League 

Meets the last groups of Groningen team in second place Liberec. Two weeks ago Vike match ended in a draw 1-1, but the Dutch have evened the score just 96 minutes. Czechs by 24 smote towards the goal, Dutch 13. The second round of the Liberec isvykoj overcome Marseille, while Groningen first received from their 0-3 when playing at home. Local front Liberec Zeng 4, but from behind in the first place by only 3 points. Groningen in Holland share 6-8 places. Liberec certainly not the weakest team of the home side goes here and fight for points. 

pick: Slovan Liberec    (X2) @1,71    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/98168-groningen-slovan-liberec


----------



## betblog (Nov 6, 2015)

STOKE CITY - CHELSEA MARUSE Football  England Premier 

Welcome, football Stoke City - Chelsea. I wrote about the middle of the week weather awful, Chelsea game this season. And on the English press that Manu is not a finger elbow to coach given last week to improve. The first exam was defeated 2-1 ČL Kiev team in the league. Now it's time for the second exam with Stoke. And I think this examination will be maintained, because motivation should not last because, a few weeks ago precisely Stoke team threw Chelsea team in the cup as far as I can remember. Home time and it was BEROTU 1-1. But now after ČL I think the players will gain more confidence and definitely revanšuosis Stoke performer. Plus Stoke this season playing pretty wavy and svečiam with these players really are able to win against the home team. So here only 3 points for guests, good luck. 

pick: Chelsea    @2,05    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98226-stoke-city-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Nov 7, 2015)

WEST HAM UNITED - EVERTON NASHAS Football  England Premier 

Between two teams whose goal is to reach the European Cup. West Ham started the season well, Kolka is in sixth place, while the goals scored is the third. 4/5 home match ended Overy. And they have a few losses Song has not played this season, striker Sakho (3 goals) injured and central defender James Collins disqualified. Everton are Devin and their results are very unstable. Kolka they fail to win at least a few victories in a row. Injured players and their situation worse. Phil Jagielka and Bryan Oviedo, certainly will not play. Most likely to contribute more to their three defensive players Muhamed Besic, Leighton Baines and Tom Cleverley. However, all of the best offensive players be able to play. They went on a 3/5 Overy. Thus, it is believed here and in total at least several scoring. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5 goals) @1,79    8/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/98264-west-ham-united-everton


----------



## betblog (Nov 8, 2015)

SEVILLA - MADRID REAL SKUODAS10 Football  Spain Primera 

We are heading to Spain, LIGA BBVA. Sevilla and Real ADOPTED club, so both teams play ČL mid-week matches, Real hardly drew a victory against PSG squad for the match, while Sevilla was very pale match against Manchester City, which finished 1: 3 City victory. So both teams this meeting will start in different moods. 
Real this season started rather pale, but now slowly beginning to play a whole with a lovely football, beating many, spends very little, merely, only 4 in 10 matches after the injury returned James had not been released before PSG apparently he has not recovered fully and wanted pasaugot, or they have not been necessary, but in this match I was hoping to see him, and should enhance the attack chain. 
About Sevilla know less, but the fact is that the season start is certainly not good, and a lot of process promising if you continue it will be. During the 10 matches scored 14 goals, missed the same number of 14, the statistics also not in the best defensive gaps are. Sevilla I should recover, but not in this match against Real club, in my opinion Real for today is the head of a stronger and better. 
So, everything here  prefer Realo victory for a while and acc. quite high, I bet it's really going. Another example could be here to take Over 2.5 match knowing that a lot of beating Real and Sevilla defense appears dull. Good luck in tandem and good football. 

pick: Madrid Real    @1,85    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/98321-sevilla-madrid-real


----------



## betblog (Nov 9, 2015)

MARGARITA GASPARYAN - ANDREA GAMIZ SAKOR Tennis  WTA Tennis 

Word of here as soon as the substance. Venesualietė over the past two years is not toyed on fast surfaces. Overall, this season she participated in three tournaments and how have deteriorated had it, all the tournaments were on the ground. I did not find any information why career slowed down in 2013. Gamiz. Maybe something with health was poor. But assumptions will leave for another time. 
Meanwhile Gasparyan playing the best tennis of their careers. The young Russian woman has achieved the highest rating in this year, he won two titles and it fast coating is her horse. After homeland played the tournament, he had a lot of time to recover and get ready for other fights. If nothing unexpected will not be here and advantage suvaikščios and 2: to 0. Good luck 

pick: Margarita Gasparyan    (2:0) @1,67    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98361-margarita-gasparyan-andrea-gamiz


----------



## betblog (Nov 10, 2015)

CHESTER - KIDDERMINSTER HARRIERS GEORGE Football  England 1 

England 5 League of strength  
Chester occupies 15 place in the league is 24 teams, has collected 25 points this time. 
Recent results: 
1-2 Forest Green Rovers (1st place) 
0-1 Altricham (Cup FA) 
2-1 Halifax Town 
Southport 2-1 
2-3 Lincoln City 
Kidderminster Harriers ranks 23 in the league from 24 teams are allocated to an outsider have only just 11 points in 19 match. 
Recent results: 
0-3 Stourbridge (FA Cup) 
2-2 Altricham 
1-2 Macclesfield Town 
1-1 Barrow 
2-3 Bromley 
forecast: Well Chester really looks great at home lately from 5 matches played at home on losing only one this season in 9 matches at home on losing only 2 times, then I think such an opponent as Kidderminster Club should prevail . Tuolabiau kidderminster that currently are playing so poorly at home so he went out, and this season the Away Points collected only 5 of 9 matches, never won an opponent's fortress. I go to the house, good luck!

pick: Chester    @1,62    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98410-chester-kidderminster-harriers


----------



## betblog (Nov 12, 2015)

ECUADOR - URUGUAY LENNA Football  Other Futbolas 

Many are making the under 2.5, and to entrust this bet in the tradition of the hands of the mass aboard the Stafka usually burn  Just nesurizikuot impossible with such koeficientasu. For the total> 2.0 brings even 1.80, which is certainly possible option. 3 goals in this match, for me personally, a very real option. Despite the fact that more of these teams match between the part of the end goals from 1-2, I think that tomorrow's duel these numbers will climb. Ecuador has gained a good form in the last 4 games after beating 2 goals and picking up all possible victories. True, the house in June was unexpectedly lost 2: 3 Bolivia. Uruguay also go down during the last 2 matches and has scored 5 goals in PASI important victories against the same in Bolivia and Colombia. Both teams share 1-2 places in 2 matches Together It is įmušusios 9 goals. I suppose you could take risks with such a valuable koeficientasu. Here, even very nicely X2 is viewed on.

pick: OVER    (Total over 2.5) @2,5    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98497-ecuador-uruguay


----------



## betblog (Nov 13, 2015)

SLOVAKIA - SWTIZERLAND BETASS Football 

Both with all the offensive stars, both without problems got in the EC. Swiss little stronger against komadnas know who is defense and as a result is often worse results if the Slovaks also have good attacking players, it's a huge gap in defense, so we try to spear Overy. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5) @2,42    10/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/98595-slovakia-swtizerland


----------



## betblog (Nov 14, 2015)

VITORIA - CEARA PROFIT BETS Football  Other 

I choose the bet of the Brazilian Serie B. Today I am going to nmatcho owners - Vitoria. Of course, here you can take the easy victory with a factor of ~ 1.80. However, it is realistic to see their victory and more than 1 goal difference. So I choose to lead -1 really solid ratio ~ 2:50. 

pick: Vitoria    (-1.0) @2,5    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98640-vitoria-ceara


----------



## betblog (Nov 15, 2015)

MIAMI HEAT - PERU REGULIARIAM SEZONE LUKAS24 Basketball  NBA 

Well even the Heat will take totaly regular season victories. My eyes are totally given totaly direspect Heatam because this team really is a minimum of 50 win team. This is going after a nightmarish few cheeky fouls season they are again this year is viewed on as a candidate for the East title and maybe even the NBA the title because this team is very strong, maintain Dragica Wade and Deng, gryzta Bocsh to the formation again and McRoberts is sure to be a good player from the bench during rookie They managed to pick up draft Justice Winslow who in my eyes is enormous steal and then be supplemented through suola player like Gerald Green and Amare Stoudemire who strengthens them even say very + played in the Eastern Conference this Matches will be lighter than in the West such as gambling. Aisku I think the first month can slubuot little team because susizaist should but I think when you get caught in the form of their skins very many victories and yet scare trauma but here unpredicted with tom impact injuries but also has a good change from the bench Heat during the summer themselves nothing serious lost, their But there should Dragica Deng Wade and Bosh Whiteside bench Chalmers Green Winslow Stoudemire / McRoberts Andersen / Haslem. For me, this team certainly stronger than just 46 wins, I think the Heat are 54-28 this season. Good luck

 pick: Miami Heat    (Over 46.0) @1,85    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/97631-miami-heat-peru-reguliariam-sezone


----------



## betblog (Nov 16, 2015)

GRIZZLIES - THUNDER SAIMONG Basketball  NBA

Well really nice odds on grizzly bear. I think should pakrist during the day, so the imam now. Did not the Thunder at home to confront more seriously in Boston. GRIZLIAI Timberwolves went on I picked up that little by little isizaidzia. The team drives the ball beautifully, plays komandiskai after Kase Gasol with Zacu should prevail. In Durant OKC seems really poorly and not a field soldier. Good luck 

pick: Grizzlies    (Grizzlies -5,5) @2,4    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98713-grizzlies-thunder


----------



## betblog (Nov 17, 2015)

HEAT - TIMERWOLVES BLDZR Basketball  NBA 

Heat a glance Kolka gambling opportunities over the limit, so a good team, so at home and break the Rockets and Raptors on 20, while the last two Matches have already been something like their real potential of +13 against the Lakers, where the advantage was 10 / 11 points against Utah and +1. Timberwolves at home while playing frightful and trips simply bear all pranašumass - in fact should be taken into account, because here we have to +9, which means that the Wolves'us beeches just a few points more than the Lakers. Rubio is still on the question to what extent they are concerned, but took part in Monday's workout, it already is a chance that one of the key players forced out on the parquet. The teams have already played Minnesota, where the Heat have won 12 points, basically I'm here just like it offered an advantage because I do not expect that here we will see a double-digit margin. 

pick: Timerwolves    (+9) @1,934    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/98762-heat-timerwolves


----------



## betblog (Nov 18, 2015)

BESIKTAS (-3.5 HT) - RYTAS VYTAUTASRAC Basketball  Eurocup 

Well the morning without a coach and without Gailiaus which collects 11 tsk, including GUDAIČIO will not even lose that first game. Besiktas last week won against Anadolu first half was +7, before Szolnoki Olaj first half +9 but this bet is based on more tiesog morning for mushrooms in the first half, even with Šiaulio would probably be lost for the first half if not a sou when the Argentinians in the first half 5/5 trajakus left, with PAOK -7, -22 Zenit, Neptune -11, -4 Saratov, zalgiris -13, with -19 besitkas. Well the morning take a little time before starts better when Pačėsa sustiguos game. 

pick: Besiktas (-3.5 HT)    (-3.5 first half) @2,05    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98827-besiktas-3-5-ht-rytas


----------



## betblog (Nov 19, 2015)

LABORAL KUTXA - ARMANI JEANS BELINHO Basketball  Euroleague

The teams started the season differently, Laboral perhaps unexpectedly a little better than might have been expected before the season, Armanis as always gather sufficient competitive lineup, but nothing good for them and feel your. Season re-launched poorly eurolygoj after the first leg 1 victory over the paty Laboral and then lost 4 in a row. Italian Championship also already has 2 defeats. So here we have two teams honeycomb can say one by me overperformina plus and success this season has had a few matches and I think the other team that can play better. Both teams generally wild, so I'm here only Armanis with such coefficient.

pick: Armani Jeans    @4,22    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98867-laboral-kutxa-armani-jeans


----------



## betblog (Nov 20, 2015)

PANATHINAIKOS - LOKOMOTIV FEINT Basketball  Euroleague

Well Pao apturejo good Maca with green, so the games played are very low season, now Russians who are playing simpatiska basketball, and apparently given a plush, this is the pao at home play in the past a good Maca and Loko won Pao least, victory to think again tomorrow, plush looks good Betas. 

pick: Lokomotiv    (+7,5) @1,85    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98937-panathinaikos-lokomotiv


----------



## betblog (Nov 21, 2015)

MANCHESTER CITY - LIVERPOOL LENNA Football  England Premier 

Choosing worthy of attention. Liverpool exhibit a form able to defeat the City attack. The townspeople at home playing aggressively enough, was beaten at least 2 goals. Guests such Fruitful does not, however, characterized by the fact that spends more goals than the scores. Team returns after clubbers' football break and want to appear as possible. City must beat at least 2 goals, where the circumstances are a good day, maybe even more (possible option) . Well, knowing the City defenders ,, kliurkas and goals skippable of incomprehensible mistakes nepamatyčiau nothing strange, if successful, and the guests are able to. Good luck.

pick: OVER    (City win ir Total over 2.5) @2,5    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/98995-manchester-city-liverpool


----------



## betblog (Nov 22, 2015)

CORITIBA - SANTOS  Football  

The Brazilian league is probably one of my favorites, because stability there quite large. But on Sunday a lot of scary and unpredictable matches awakenings after Saturday nonsense. Why Santa? The team is fighting for 4 local options and try to play the Copa Libertadores. At 3 tours from Sao Paulo team spends 1 point. However, at least three teams filled the back and attempts to overtake the same Santos footballers. Coritiba also have to fight for things. Relegation from the prevention limits shall be appointed by 2 points. We know what the team is closer, when fate dealt namely in the next matches (especially the weakest capacity). Coritiba than at home or outings show a steady game. Through 20 home games were lost 5 and this is the result penultimate league. Over the last 5 road games Santos won than one. Santos, both visually in a game so practice is stronger than Coritiba have clear leaders - and Gabriel Oliveira. Waiting is probably one of the most important match of the season, the opponent is a task and I do not think that guests will want to put off decisions in the last round. PS both single as well as other serious losses do not. Good luck.


pick: Santos    @2,8    5/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99065-coritiba-santos


----------



## betblog (Nov 23, 2015)

SHAKHTAR - REAL MADRID LENNA Football  UEFA Champions League 

Madrid's team received a very painful lesson from the Catalan. Now Rafah chair is loose as ever and realistic option that Wednesday's race, losing the case, he may be the last. Defeat 0: 4 probably was the most severe during the whole history of the club. First, Benitez made countless stupid decisions. The game was not prepared for the rapid pace of Barca. Shakthar such a high rate of nedemonstruos, and received a lesson Rafa finally to recline. We watched the factual number 10 in the game, when the entire middle of Barca was occupied, and real leaders simply would not get the ball. Shakhtar is based on the edges, so James and all the others will find it easier to take a break in the middle. Match Ukrainoj will be completely different. Real certainly will take control of the ball, Courses occasions. Should be fully ready to return Benzema, although some time to get into shape Bale and Ronaldo. Ronaldo, Benzema and Bale trio should be started in the game and hopefully completely different here than on Saturday evening. +3 Points and calmer feeling for 1 place in the group. Factor has certainly fall.

pick: Real Madrid    @1,97    10/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/99138-shakhtar-real-madrid


----------



## betblog (Nov 24, 2015)

ARSENAL - DINAMO CIA Football  UEFA Champions League 

Very banal setting, but strongly believe in it. All the circumstances here encourages me to take such advantage. 
Arsenal nekokiam streak and now has to recover, because well.If played really want to think about the next stage, is another option available to victory. The level of play here is clearly different as day and night, while Zagreb has a series of tournaments during the hike looks miserable. This year both CL and the league last year and the year before CL, went alone to suffer defeat. Another big plus bet that Arsenal in the first round is loaded from Zagreb, the contestants will be assessed and given the importance of Maco, this concentration will also be the maximum of the hosts. I do not see any glimmer of dawn Croats again to create a sensation. At least two goals advantage the hosts really have laimėtii, although the value here would be to try and with greater advantage (I really try to take away details and -3). I hope something like the Allianz Arena where Bayern within 28 minutes Croats proportions 4 goals and then quietly pushing it, though if you had wanted to, it would be and more beat up. There, the match ended 5: 0, Arsenal today, at least three lead also hope. Good luck! 

pick: Arsenal    (-2) @2,08    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/99155-arsenal-dinamo


----------



## betblog (Nov 25, 2015)

BORUSSIA M.GLADBACH - SEVILLA DEVORYE Football  UEFA Champions 

I lend again i CL In my opinion behind Borussia sizable factor of risk. No secret to anyone, bad, very bad for the hosts started the season, but everything is changed coach, awoke and Borussia itself. Bundesliga rises from the bottom up, already occupied 5th place, very near the even better position in the form shown very good local front, the last 7 Play 6W / 1l. I CL Playoffs probably already nebepateks because there places like City already busy with Juve, but why not exercise a great grand? But it is quite realistic, just a few victories and now have much easier  played against Sevilla last terrible stagnation team primeroj does not show anything special, occupied 11 place in the past lowered Play against Real Sociedad, 11-08 victories of Real nesureiksminciau, Real pay sometimes surprised  CL same 1W / 3L. If you wonder injury, it will not do a vokieciam Hahn, Dominguez, Herrmann, Schulz. Ispanam not help: kakute, Beto, CARICC, catwalks. In summary, in the current form, the results place in the standings, certainly very real bet  Good luck, who are using Method!

pick: Borussia M.Gladbach    @2,45    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99214-borussia-m-gladbach-sevilla


----------



## betblog (Nov 26, 2015)

QARABAKH FC - TOTTENHAM CIA Football  UEFA Europa League 

In particular, the need to start from the principle Factor takes place in Azerbaijan. Here the hosts are playing very, very and again very disciplined. I follow them since last season and although Azeris are generally very disciplined team, but at home in even fewer cards collected Qarabakho players. EL Qarabkhas previous season average, the market after 1,5gk (at home after 0,75gk) this season EL Azeris again elected after 1,5gk and home has two matches just one card (qualifier against Celtic and Young Boys at home came just Qarabakhas 0 card, so you can actually say that the EL at home this season Azeris collect just after 0.25gk). Tottenham in turn with Napoli is disciplined EL's collecting after 0,5gk through mača.Toki low concentration of carbon Footballer average, probably due to the motivation and desire to rave this tournament shortage. Configuration, the opponent is not too grand, so I do not expect very least Arsa games from the guests. Bookmakers line has established for the first competition where he was shown 4 cards and 3 of them Qarabkho players, but believe me, it is a rarity that Azeris would receive both cards. Machu whistled Greek Sidiruopoulas, which is substantially more overinis judge and the tournament has nearly 5 cards averages, but were not afraid of this fact. I checked Qarabkho Macam svilpusius judges and there was more overiniu arbitrator or configuration, Greek, and they are all Azeri matches their averages nusimusinejo. Of course the stick could always shoot, but do not expect this today. Good luck! 

pick: UNDER    (4.5 cards) @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99270-qarabakh-fc-tottenham


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, we moved the website to new server and this post left behind, I will quote it here so we dont need to do full restore of the database again.

@betblog 

ATLETICO - ESPANYOL VICENTER Football  Spain Primera

Ispanijoj 5.5 cards under iskart may appear suspicious thing, adding that it is Espanyol with 3.5 cards are No. 1 team by penalties, this choice seems particularly keista.Taciau he is a secured priezastis.teisejas Iñaki bikandi who svilpdamas tokioj league like Spain should manage to England League underinaims judges conventional processes vidurkius.Pernai primeroj over 21 tours show you as many as 10 red cards 5.5 totala climbed nearly 5 kartus.siemet through 6 rounds of 3 red again, but just over 5.5 1 karta.dar season before this match segundoj 23 and even 18 times under 5.5.kas most interesting last year it both times Svilpe Atletico and Espanyol Macam and Espanyol Square really certain unusual game with more than 50 fouls and a bunch of really bad tackle it showed six yellow and raudona.Taciau first leg match between these teams in Madrid This judge also did routine without revealing kortos.rytoj than one casino or again repeat such a miracle, but 5.5 should also not been achieved, especially athletics picks cl affairs, and the expected liberalization of Suza / quieter matches at home

pick: UNDER    (5.5 cards) @1,95    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99323-atletico-espanyol


----------



## betblog (Nov 28, 2015)

CRYSTAL PALACE - NEWCASTLE SKUODAS10 Football  Ireland Premier 

I immediately fell somehow to face this pick, I do not know why there has undervalued Newcastle, but I think there is a bit exaggerated. In particular, the Palace has 10 seats, 17 seats in Newcastle, Palace last game against Sunderland Crew lost 0: 1, although there dominated by Palace, but a defensive error will determine the outcome. Newcastle team last round lost 3: 0 Leicester, so the two teams meet after defeats. 
Newcastle this season has collected really bad team, but we still are the results do not come, the players of high level, but injured, found yet, but I believe that the Palace's can take away points, take your tie or even win it really enticing factor. So good luck. 

pick: Newcastle    (Newcastle Draw no Bet) @2,2    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99369-crystal-palace-newcastle


----------



## betblog (Nov 29, 2015)

MIDTJYLLAND - COPENHAGEN SKUODAS10 Football  Denmark Superliga 

Between 1 and 2 space consuming teams. First of all, why I prefer over: 1. Team wants to win at any cost in this match, will want to score as many goals for this meeting, three points are important for both teams. 2. Both teams pay to score goals. Over 16 meetings, Copenhagen is įmušusi 26 goals, while Midtjylland in as many matches 25 goals, so we can see the goals really pays to beat both teams, so now I look forward to a very exciting game with a 4-5 score. Good luck. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5) @2,4    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99438-midtjylland-copenhagen


----------



## Yustitiaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## betblog (Nov 30, 2015)

NEWCASTLE - LIVERPOOL ALUTIS Football  England Premier

Well ziuriu sykart strongly into the future, and Lenin's 2 am particularly good events. One of them will win livery. Newcastle this season certainly worth a relegation team, who believe high probability of that event and the event. Terrible game, the outcome is known and likewise provide authentication. Standing in the penultimate instead. Snatched victory only to designated "the strong man" as Bournemouth and Norwich. Most lured to this ivykiuj - their last match. Well, absolutely no team in shape. Before Leicester lose 3-0, against Crystal Palace - 5-1. Teams firm office sleeping Kolka. As for Liverpool, it's kaiptik discovering their form. He started the season poorly, but now the game is really quite nice. Could be due to the new coach, and possibly recovered players, well, but essential elements. Esme that until Liveris-ready, then, can overcome such bottoms as Newcastle went .. is a clear need to remember that 2 weeks to overcome the devastating League moneybags - Manchester City 4-1 to leave. Plus Liveriuj now really need to win, because the film finally reached the top six. Well zodziu for Liveri really brings Gerulis factor. Pile, because a good chance that it will fall further. Good luck  trauma will be added to the list when it will be clear who will not play.

 pick: Liverpool    @1,7    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99476-newcastle-liverpool


----------



## betblog (Dec 2, 2015)

ZALGIRIS - PINAR KARSIYAKA SERVUS Basketball  Euroleague 

Zalgiris seems tragic attack, no thought, he held after the 20s and longer. The long and the attack. In reality, it is in such centers as Javtokas and vagiuoka This nepribegiosi. Highlander tragic-ready, fully recovered after ec, although there threw bricks. Seibutis with Motumu sit Pocius was without form, and so likes. Gynyboj men more representative, but Attack dead. Pinar also falls into some kind of pit, to leave themselves difficult to collect points. Prasileido Nevaikiški them here before Barcelona and Ulker, but totally different situation here, because here that's when it senses blood, that's the point looking at the existing Results and caught hurricane attacking with all the mesom. Many believe that after the defeat Nevez now zalgiris necessarily have to whip the Turks, because victory is very important and headers spaudoj predicts only Grunwald victory, but let's be realistic, the game say the tragedy of errors million, bags seem to be somewhat understated when meta Zalgiris. Zalgiri charge with 1.4 koeficientasu to such a form, it must completely headless or inveterate fan. (I'm not Žalgiris just by looking impartially). Plus the defeat of the Turks at home and Žalgiris mood for a tough fight in this race, and I value to go with a guest. 

pick: Pinar Karsiyaka    @2,9    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99565-zalgiris-pinar-karsiyaka


----------



## betblog (Dec 3, 2015)

REAL MADRID - ULKER +PLIUSAS+ Basketball  Euroleague 

Well, let us here a lot, just another good option for tomorrow's Euroleague Mačiukas. Real sits very deep quagmire of victories and desperately needed, otherwise will lead to a complete fiasco, but the pass is definitely not one of those weaknesses. Relas just kapstosi ACB league where you win with just a few taskiukais and Euroleague match is only a 5 1 led to victory, sad tango. Turks sits top end, and I will want to bite again ispanam as it has already done it in the first round. Ingredients powerful, euro Machu focused heavily and suffered only one defeat. Domestic league is not what it trimmed and results nespindi. Well nzn, to victory scary too be wrong, but rather a solid basis of this advantage seems to be just a pity that factor as far as poor, well, but is viewed on a coarse very well. 
As knowledge is Real formations The cool one of the teams primary engine Fernandez is nekas, nekas real. So I go with plush. Who is behind the success 

 pick: Ulker    (+7.5) @1,72    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99624-real-madrid-ulker


----------



## betblog (Dec 4, 2015)

EUPEN - ST.GILLOISE SKUODAS10 Football  

In this match I choose Overa for several reasons: 
first Eupen team through 15 matches, has 38 goals and 17 missed an average of 2 goals to beat a team and spend 1 is also in the game. 
2.Eupen is rezultatyviasia team in the league, and lining up 2 spot, winning the event to catch up with its competitor Tubize and equilibrate points. 
3.Pas the two teams last 5 Matches permušamas was three times the total. 
4.Tikiuosi fruitful here because įrident should one or more įvartukus and guests. 
Good luck.

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5) @1,75    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/99684-eupen-st-gilloise


----------



## betblog (Dec 5, 2015)

WOLFSBURG - DORTMUND NBA1 Football  Germany Bundesliga P

Well the very least bet liked, because I think that here is a tie for the team really powerful, Wolfsburg are playing at home, where they can and to beat Dortmund, is such rpanasuma deti I lollipop, Dortmund climbs on the heel against Bayern lag behind 8 points, it really labaid aug so should laimėtii all matches while Wolfsburg are a potential threat, it is Schalke, Borussia, Hertha, Liverkusenas and many, many other team, because the team pays little point, I think that will be a draw but fewer mode koeficientasa 2 and 3 options is the fact that the team nepralimes of success. 

pick: Wolfsburg    (Draw no Bet) @1,95    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99755-wolfsburg-dortmund


----------



## betblog (Dec 6, 2015)

CARPI - AC MILAN EXTENSI Football  Italy Serie A 

So novice Serie A team in Carpi, Kolka is not easy to get used to and to prove that they deserve a higher position. Therefore Kolka they are 19 instead of 20 teams, Carpi this season has only 2 successes, and today meet AC Milan team, which is already patirusi in this season and had seen everything, AC MILAN occupies 7th place, now kaiptik is on the achievements of the waves, which I think they really do not want to lose, Carpi won only 2 games and 1 goal with this advantage, while AC Milan is a team that has good forwards and like an accumulation of points. Carpi home lost 4 of 7 games and scored only 5 goals in 11 games, Liudnoka statistics course, so I think today full of the favorites can keep AC MILAN team, so today I go to AC Milan koamnda and their victory, AC Milan really needed is this victory to overtake Sassuolo team and rise even higher in the table. 

pick: AC Milan    (AC Milan win) @1,73    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99838-carpi-ac-milan


----------



## betblog (Dec 7, 2015)

GRIZZLIES - SUNS SAIMONG Basketball  NBA

Well Suns come to Memphis and here I choose to Brandon IMES more for Erika. Many say no. Just how much the closing ziurejau however, Knight threw throw more than Bledsoe, Knight has improved their legs from 3-point range. However, I think today Bledsoe vaikysis Lee, who is a really good quarterback, is after kases and will not be easy Verts checkpoint Erice. Istikro dreamed it or put a lot of ... Success 

pick: OVER    (Knight imes over uz Bledsoe) @2    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99850-grizzlies-suns


----------



## betblog (Dec 8, 2015)

SEVILLA - JUVENTUS DEVORYE Football  UEFA Champions League

Am, even I do not know, somehow surprised me coefficients arranged. 2.95 for Juve win against Sevilla corpses. It seems, as far as bestatyčiau against Sevilla and I pasipelnyt: D I think here you can not help needed ten Juve that if he wins, užsigarantuoja 1st place in the group and for an easier opponent in the next phase  I reviewed injuries, with Juve's all the same, nothing new, Spaniards with a series of losses. Recently form Sevilla at all terrible fall, a local front even as the local front, but UEFA does not show anything, so I can boldly attempted and Juve win, because the ratio is in any case really of value. My guess would be inefficient and match only because the Spaniards will play at home, I take Juve 0.0. If anyone is interested, the previous match ended 2-0 in favor of Italian. This time prognozuočiau 0-1. Good luck in tandem. 

pick: Juventus    (Juventus 0.0) @2,1    7/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99915-sevilla-juventus


----------



## betblog (Dec 9, 2015)

OLYMPIAKOS PIRAEUS - ARSENAL LENNA Football  UEFA Champions 

Mutual respect, statistics terrible Arsenal. 3 trips to Greece - 3 defeats. I do not like to look around H2H and who was, and shall follow the tendency. Oly mystical way of moving 2oje place. Arsenal -3 points from a pass to the next round. Victory would provide a chance to play there. Oly will pursue without Pardo, Maniatis, Bouchalakis. Players are significant, given the limited bench and find a good alternative will be difficult. ARSENAL not help Cazorla, Coquelin, Wilshere, Welbeck and worst - A. Sanchez. But back fully ready Walcott, who will bring freshness to the land. The Greeks know how important this match Arsenal and themselves. At least a tie discarded Greeks into the next round, while the English abandoned overboard and sent to the European league. Oly demonstrate defensive football, and any preferred total group stage. Arsenal is no longer the lost, and open all the cards only victory.


pick: Arsenal    @2,05    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/99975-olympiakos-piraeus-arsenal


----------



## betblog (Dec 10, 2015)

MACCABI - BROSE BASKETS LILLARDAS Basketball  Euroleague 

Well, about my Maccabi uprights to clear. No team, and a patchwork of separate individualistic players, who are doomed to defeat. Even pressure that must win the race, people probably will build again behind them en masse and the situation will be like with Spirou. The only difference is that here Brose and so much stronger team, caught a wave and do not promise even from her dismount, weekend defeated Bayern. Apart CSKA, more than one team fails to throw them some more serious challenge and usually ends varzybos double-digit margins. Meanwhile, Maccabi has 2 wins, both against Euroleague team with the worst of Sassari, no achievement when here last week and it just was defeated by the Sassari 2 points. I do not expect a tough fight even here, I should keep about 7-10 networth all his matches Brose and maybe will have some fans to start and come close but Maccabi victory should be BROS. SPEC +5 Brose. 

pick: Brose Baskets    @3,02    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100046-maccabi-brose-baskets


----------



## Khoa Nguyen (Dec 11, 2015)

freee.....!


----------



## betblog (Dec 11, 2015)

MAINZ - STUTTGART SKUODAS10 Football  Germany Bundesliga 

Well between 7 and 17 seats occupying teams. Mainz clear favorite, because they stand far above and playing at home. But at this time I tried a slightly different version and mode Overy. In particular, the Stuttgart defense by the worst team in the league, missed 36 goals in 15 matches, is very much, but has pocketed 19 goals, making them here tikiusoi one or more goals. Mainz lightweight banquet, two victories in a row, and now coming contender, who is overcome and victory in the case of all the odds to rise to the top of Table 5. Musa homes in 15 competitions on 23 goals and 21 missing, so the defense as well as to puncture it here I look forward to a 3-1, 4-2, something. Good luck. 

pick: OVER    (Over 3.5) @2,55    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100156-mainz-stuttgart


----------



## betblog (Dec 12, 2015)

BOURNEMOUTH - MANCHESTER UNITED NBA1 Football  England Premier


This bet somewhat risky, because half the MU team is not, hike are playing poorly, but 
Bournemouth one of the league Outsider and Mu the team needs 3 points for a team of the top row to get away from MU, here are good bets this unders, MU 0.0 excellence in because there may be a tie that MU Missed do not believe NEZI due to injury Rooney, Valencia, Herrerea, ROHO, diskfalifikuotas Svainstaigeris, but the team after the failure CL is evil and wants the angry vent, while a team like Bournemouth I think the most appropriate rate really good so I think worth trying. Bournemouth Komandoo also not a shortage trauma Wilson Tomlin, Atsu, GRADEL, Elfik, Mingzi, Federici said the truth is not very cognizant of these commands and do not know on how many These players were important Bournemouth team, but the bet in the light of MU situation. 

pick: Manchester United    @2,3    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100187-bournemouth-manchester-united


----------



## betblog (Dec 13, 2015)

TOTTENHAM - NEWCASTLE UNITED VKMK Football  England Premier 

Here, the options do not see absolutely no visitors. Totti in top form lately. EPL little bit of rage and EL. Looking at the matches at home, that Totti is in the second position throughout the league. 4W 4D. 14-5 goal ratio. Opponents at home tramples really quite dramatically. Newcastle by watching trips are the last team in the league. Goals ratio of 3-18. There has been only one victory. And that was a mistake, but not a victory .. 0-1 away in Bournemouth was broken, but I watched the match and laughed .. Ball control 68% of Bournemouth. Strokes 20-2 Bournemouth .. simply unrealistic succeeded admirably for Newcastle. Totti battling for the top positions, so before such clubs must collect points and must do so confidently. 

pick: Tottenham    (Tottenham -1.5) @2,17    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100243-tottenham-newcastle-united


----------



## betblog (Dec 14, 2015)

CROTONE - MODENA DRUMCLUB Football  Italy Serie B 

Well too be wrong i fixeeriu conditions is madness, but I see there's a big house winnings, because the team are getting ready to Serie A and have a better chance, after 17 rounds played have already seen what the leaders and what is not, Modena, This is clearly quite rich town has autopramone expensive car but it does not mean 
anything, most of the team members local Italians, it drives to Crotone which has very good form almost one victory 22: 4 !!! scoring ratio, 
Modena does not have a main center of the defense, as the scoring of rain here can not see, because the guests most likely will build a bus to take at least at the points and not to fall into even lower league, though the odds here really is not, unless undercurrents whatever will be, 
home victory of 1: 0 or 2 0

pick: Crotone    @1,95    9/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100277-crotone-modena


----------



## betblog (Dec 15, 2015)

LESTER - CHELSEA TESSIO Football  England Premier 

Well, I mix with earth, stamp, and do what you want, but I lay your head on a Chelsea victory today. why? some of the arguments that I think will determine the outcome of the match and deny "the hardest betting experts' opinion, it is not worth trying Chelsea: 
1st (with the same ratio as 2.42 not try to do just can not be (just observation). CFC desperate struggle, no longer make mistakes. OK, you say also argued hebra and against Bournemouth and so on, but Lester has prišnekėjo and the press that reached more than expected. perhaps even moral pressure on them will be greater felt. 
2. Chelsea discovered the starting eleven. Mourinho lifelong played with 13-14 players and nothing prevented; both Porto and CFCs, both real and even more last year CFCs. while this year - farce . some playing, others do not play. he liked that one did not like you Play, you do not play, although pala maybe you play a game of a match this season and instantly Be starter. probably You know what I mean. What are the results after the "desktop" start picking? torn Maccabi ( only nesvaikite the tragic team, so it does not mean anything ..), super combative tie with spursais, defeat Bournemouth (kostmosas. Acknowledge), a wholly clawing port (though the result may not be representative). 
3rd The success ever still has a smile. however, it must be recognized that CFCs have very bad luck. not because the players do not have enough to split, and the fact that just Dievulis angry about Eva Carneiro. 
4th Name? come out of a birthday. most athletic player in the premier Zouma calmly picks up. 
5th Mahrez? Azpis is a really jealous of each team. non-exceptional significance attacking, defending perfect. in the end maybe Mourinho will see Baba potential in this match for the speed. Baba waves, but can defend themselves peacefully. 
6th Defense. Zouma - beast. when only started playing regularly, Chelsea recovered. At first, everything was the split (as Moor loves Gary and John), but for this super-young man gained more confidence in seeing improvement. after the first two or three blue golu spent, and now? Well ok, fail, lose 1 0 lopams but still push it? 
7th HAZARD. Well, not such a good player always sleep. recovery is very clearly visible, although the golu abusing him, brutally torn apart defenses. and it ends by Master freekick Willian Gola. I think I can still write and the pre-recorded but the hands are tired. As I said galit mixed with manure in my forecast, but nepakeisit opinion if Chelsea lose - purchased scavengers schnapps.


pick: Chelsea    @2,42    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100309-lester-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Dec 16, 2015)

DONGBU PROMY - SONIC BOOM TTV Basketball 

Dongbu running, and the pace even more turned on will have today, because there will be the main central striker. It is therefore necessary to scour the opponent, because the basket will take centrimetru and not what is there to do with Dongbu. Sonic vice versa should easily earn points from under the basket. Totaly here ~ 160 pts should be realistic, but the Sonics over the last MATCH threw so little and received in the small total. 

pick: OVER    (154.5) @1,94    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100375-dongbu-promy-sonic-boom


----------



## betblog (Dec 17, 2015)

PANACHAIKI - LEVADIAKOS BETASS Football  

Forus anymore and have only a detailed account option. So had to write home about 2 to have in their own league, where I started against them with a good 4:50 koeficientasu dnba priešininkuų and went, and then got another 1statymai.com/prognozes/3...66-panachaiki-panegalios essence of a house does not have a full money sitting in large debt, what pasekoj and players anymore for these Event, the cup will be only 12 players including two goalkeepers, so here it seems to me to be Crush. Svečiam smooth enough to send I do not base any pick tragic homes that do not quite think the players are required.

pick: Levadiakos    (HT/FT Levadiakos) @2,05    10/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100416-panachaiki-levadiakos


----------



## betblog (Dec 18, 2015)

ST.PAULI - KARLSRUHER SKUODAS10 Football  Germany Bundesliga 2 

And here between 4 and 11 places occupying team, and in this match I go with the house, for several reasons: 
1.Namai winning cases and mistake their opponents would be in the third position, but followed closely by Braunsweig team, so points can not be spreading if to yet think about access to the Bundesliga. 
2.Svečiai the last 5 away matches, won only 1. Away Game nesiklijuoja as we see, and the favor can take advantage of today's homes. 
It is little short of this match. 

pick: St.Pauli    (St.Pauli win) @2,15    6/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100475-st-pauli-karlsruher


----------



## betblog (Dec 20, 2015)

SWANSEA - WEST HAM SKUODAS10 Football  England Premier 

In this match I go with the guests, and a factor for their victory really great, and victory worth trying in detail, but I'll try a safer option and mode DC West Ham. So between 18 and 8 seats occupying's, Swansea Kolka exhibit their football is among outsaiderių, and a drop zone. while West Ham last 3 matches play a draw, there will also seek to win, so I think there will be a minimum of West Ham victory or 1: 1. 

pick: West Ham    (West Ham Draw no Bet) @1,79    6/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100606-swansea-west-ham


----------



## betblog (Dec 21, 2015)

ARSENAL - MANCHESTER CITY LILLARDAS Football  England Premier 

Well, for a true soccer spectacle, although football predictions and were not found, but enough that I am interested in your uprights to. So I hope here in scoring competitions, it is unlikely that there will be defensive because varzybos baidvi teams with offensive units is certainly not childish here and hopefully quick goals iz somewhere every account open attacking team. Last year, London After 2: 2, namely the same results, and I hope this race. Excessive levels of command, that somewhere With some triuskintu, winner here immensely difficult to guess, gamblers scattered around the world and the line does not move too much than the one than the other team, so that providers Supposedly one slightly different. And I can beat that as the saying goes "two peso - third wins and a draw and still get to this race. For me it is simply identical with the team under equal and in such situations a tie is the best choice. My Supposedly the result of 2: 2 and if kazkri team and luckily it is unlikely it will be able to do without the 3 goals of my own. Therefore X 3.5 and over. 

pick: OVER    (3.5) @2,65    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100628-arsenal-manchester-city


----------



## betblog (Dec 22, 2015)

ARSENAL - CITY RONALDO7 Football  England Premier

Favorite league but risky bet. Arsenal Musa quite a bit lately Cici city won just one of 6 maci between them lately. Arsenal at home like Apple Mac neprallsia 6 in a row overall, and the city in the last three nemusis even Golo away. But everything because the corpse in front bony sheets, or sterling tried to build there. Is returning the best team player Aguero. Injuries lot more in the arsenal, but it's clear here is nothing strange to them. City the biggest problem - not Kompany. But still man city composition of me to this day the best and np simply shapeless team sometimes calmer built in the hope that it can fired. So, there is a gap gynyboj, with virtually the strongest possible attack today even rezultatyviam mace can win. 

pick: City    (City win) @3,24    4/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100650-arsenal-city


----------



## betblog (Dec 23, 2015)

ABERYSTWYTH - CARMARTHEN TOWN RUONIS Football  

Aberystwyth 7 Vt 6W-5D 6L-goal ratio 27-27 last 5 match results (2-2,2-0,3-0,1-1,4-0) 4VT by 2.5 ower 11ower-6under. Carmarthen Town 9 Vt 6W-2D-9L 22-38 last 5 games (4-1,2-1,1-3,2-4,4-1) 1 vt by 2.5 ower ower 12-5under.siam Season Team 1 met once in Carmarthen Tow 0-3 Aberystwyth. 
Praitam season teams met 2 times Carmarthen Town 1-3 Aberystwyth, Aberystwyth, Carmarthen Town.pas Aberystwyth 5-3 at home we see buna Rezultatyvesnis varzybos snd so looking forward to a light 2.5 ower and The sample is somewhat higher mode ower who should come together and ... 


pick: OVER    (3,5) @2,55    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100695-aberystwyth-carmarthen-town


----------



## betblog (Dec 24, 2015)

LOKEREN - ANDERLECHT VKMK Football  Belgium Pro league 

I start visiting overiuką with the ability to recover the money. On 2 away goals in practice doubt. The team outings playing very well, is one of the best teams in the league according to the score. Lokeren - by one of the worst matches at home. Another thing that Lokeren lost important people and midfield and defense as the matches, so it is the holes in the gates visitors here should look for a lot. 

pick: OVER    (Anderlecht over 2) @2,4    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100732-lokeren-anderlecht


----------



## betblog (Dec 26, 2015)

NEWCASTLE UNITED - EVERTON NASHAS Football  England Premier 

Christmas tour in England and, as always, I hope to score. Newcastle United began to rise from the bottom. 7 to collect points for the last 3 rounds and now the team is in the 17th place. Liverpool were defeated and totentham clubs. Kolka home to 56% Overy. The important players are injured goalkeeper KRUL. Defenders Massad Haidara and striker Papiss Demba Cissé. Team does just a couple of point above relegation, so doing a little homework before trumped by the opponent is important. Everton Kolka only 10 and has long neiskovojo victories and did not dry as the goal. Weak result of team that is fighting for a place in Europe. On the other hand by goals scored, they are 3-4 across the league, and attack a large problem as do not. Still traumatized the defense by Bryan Oviedo, Phil Jagielka, Tyias Browning and Tony Hibbert. It is also unclear whether you can play striker Steven Naismith and supporting lumberjack James McCarthy which are particularly lacking in defense. Thus, the team's defensive line really is not ideal. Another interesting fact is that this team likes to play with each other effectively, even 9 paakutines their match ended Overy. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5 goals) @1,78    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100798-newcastle-united-everton


----------



## betblog (Dec 28, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNITED - CHELSEA PREMIER Football  England Premier 

Today, my choice will total 2.5 gol Over. 
Chelsea after the output Maurinijo After 2 competition where were scored after 4 Golu (3: 1, 2: 2). UND me the last 4 match varzybu he could not keep dry the goal and all 4 have been omitted golu. 
Both Chelsea so I UND fighting only for 3 points. because one needed to let go the top 4, but the other team to remain within the danger zone. 
For the occasion will be a truly believe it should only capitalize at least 3, and with the coficient worth it to risk. 

pick: OVER    (2,5 Golo) @2,3    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100858-manchester-united-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Dec 29, 2015)

VYTAUTAS - NEPTUNAS SARACENAS Basketball  Lithuania LKL 

The reasoning is very simple. Vytautas lately seems very poorly. If the rotation has a ferret, this team is not very strong. Keitum are more, but not much is changing players. Dzuku received from more than 10 points, and is now giving equal chances of winning against Neptune, which has a great team. Each position has after several forces players. Neptunas received almost win the match from the morning, it will be angry and do not want the meantime a new defeat. 

pick: Neptunas    @1,85    10/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100867-vytautas-neptunas


----------



## betblog (Dec 30, 2015)

KOUVOT - KARHU KAUHAJOEN SWOLOU Basketball  Finland Korisliiga 

Finland aspirations for such a solution. League does not know, I refer only stats. 
Stats: 
Kouvot last Game 7 = LLLWLLL seems to pit. 
Karhu last 7 rugtynės = WWWWLWW on fire. Recent threw 100 points. The teams met each other 29 times. The last 4 meetings all Karhu victory 18.11.15 Karhu - Kouvot 85:80 25/03/15 Kouvot - Karhu 85:87 02.07.15 Karhu - Kouvot 104: 61 Karhu 12/17/14 - 90:59 Kouvot trying to take Karhu victory.


pick: Karhu Kauhajoen    @2,2    8/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/100934-kouvot-karhu-kauhajoen


----------



## betblog (Dec 31, 2015)

MALAGA - CELTA VICENTER Football  Spain Primera 

Next bet365 surprising given that judge total. don't know 5.5 cards, apparently sometime PRAM, but such mode Total everytime. Again I remind that last year with 10raudonu in 21 matches under 5.5 16 dare together two years ago over 23 does not change even 18.niekas This year, 9 matches and only one over 5.5 virtue of raudonos.Nors team and rough but it does not matter, because for rough teams he whistled quite daznai.Pernai Iñaki vicandi also Svilpe January on the third day game between Granada and Cordoba then it was enough 2 card.jei not red EIT should easily 

pick: UNDER    (5,5 cards) @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101000-malaga-celta


----------



## betblog (Jan 1, 2016)

BRIGHTON - WOLVERHAMPTON BETALPINA Football  England Championship 

After the holidays trying another one. Brighton no matter how highly However table demonstrates the worst form throughout the season. The team was very high užkopusi - 2 place. 5 Matches section where to dig up just 3 points from a possible 15 forced the owners of falling into 4th place. Wolves won 2 successive victories today dairysis third. However, we all know, after the new year as the team's image has changed. Home made findings will return and I will show the game with more positive manner. And guests nenuleis hand. 1: 1 I think the most realistic outcome

pick: X    @3,25    5/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101021-brighton-wolverhampton


----------



## betblog (Jan 2, 2016)

ANORTHOSIS - OMONIA VKMK Football  Other Futbolas 

Time of Change Cypriot league. I mean the team. Siu mostly trying to change is also not spared and his bring more to the team. More here taikyciau Omonia performer. Anorthosis currently second in the league, while the guest, Omonia club - five. Anorthosis are playing very well at home this season where he won 6 victories and 2 times turned in a draw. Goals ratio of 18-6 and this is the best result by looking at the entire league matches at home. This evening the hosts do not hide ambitions to fight for the highest goals and Kolka are doing really well. Omonia while .. Well not poor and their season, although it was possible to expect, and how much better picture square. Away team have 5/3 W / L balance. This is not a bad result, but the game itself, which develops Omonia is woeful and iskovojamos victories over no less suffering and against weaker clubs Kolka. Lost Club, which stands above or potential competitors by standings situation. Plus team hit affected the changes. We do not have the guests today the main and probably the best in its Footballer today. Neza Nuno Assis. Also Neza and Hafez. They are, without doubt, are the key players Omonia club. There will be a couple more and maybe not such an important player but you have to really put a good impetus to the team game. I do not see why Anorthosis should now do not take 3 points, so feel free to go with their victory. It's a pity only that coefficient. It has significantly dented, but even such a coefficient I find plus. 

pick: Anorthosis    @1,73    8/10


----------



## betblog (Jan 3, 2016)

EVERTON - TOTTENHAM NASHAS Football  England Premier 


Everton at home is absolutely overiniai. But most of the scoring falls into their net. Today, they do not Jagelkos key defenders and defensive thrust, Tom Cleverley and James McCarthy. Veteran Barry are playing without a break and should therefore be very tired. So gynybbynes area again isretejusios. London club do not currently have an important safety Mousa Dembélé. They are defensive, but mainly due to the opponent failing to have put them and ourselves Musa almost everyone. However, Everton powerful attack, so it is very likely that the two teams here and capabilities will pveris. 

pick: OVER    (Over 2.5 goals) @1,79    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101124-everton-tottenham


----------



## betblog (Jan 4, 2016)

GROTH SAMUEL - CHUNG HYEON V_0 Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Both players in the previous season very strongly kylo up and rode good tennis. Chung FUTURE top20-30 player without doubt only guy still do not really know what life is really want to act. More recently RETURN military service in Korea, which spent the entire month. 
Groth has one of the best Servis ATP divisive cannon. The tournament takes place in Australia, where the Australians are playing on Top option. A couple of years in a row here Groth reaches QF. Experience as well as the Australian side. 

pick: Groth Samuel    @2,23    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101153-groth-samuel-chung-hyeon


----------



## betblog (Jan 5, 2016)

RAMANATHAN - GIMENO-TRAVER -CARMELO- Tennis  ATP Tennis 

The tournament in India local dish before clayininka Spaniard Traver. Well here's an obvious difference in levels and in spite of that not on his favorite clay surface anti Traver I will not have major problems against his opponent. It begins a new season and a great opportunity for rehabilitation after not good last season Gimeno-Traver. 

pick: Gimeno-Traver    @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101218-ramanathan-gimeno-traver


----------



## betblog (Jan 6, 2016)

LOPEZ - DANIEL 12 Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Daniel completes the last season, it seems chellenger equal to outgrow this season must climb higher and he can do it, but I think that Lopez is still too high level. Spaniards have a good server on Hardo a serious weapon, although siaip the player is versatile and-ready Being a bit on the quick letu coatings on both playing well. Season usually starts to win and I see no reason why LPG should be otherwise .. It was for the previous season valencijoj meet the following players and quite secured victory took a Spaniard, snd the same field. 

pick: Lopez    (Lopez) @1,53    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101224-lopez-daniel


----------



## betblog (Jan 7, 2016)

PETKOVIC A. - CRAWFORD S. +PLIUSAS+ Tennis  WTA Tennis 

Samples another option to cuddle me look good. Single runs dry and Kolka was taken 1 Doubles match. Last year Vokietej ziauriai tragically out of luck on this continent, the unit fell 3 Play in tournaments and 2 doubles tournaments in March after the first ended his maco  atsigriebt needs this year, Kolka were going well. 20m. American withstood all qualifications and how suddenly rang out at the first mace i pavesi Bencic which is 14 WTA, dry results were achieved victory. Well here I think the favor and will end its way Vokiete number of young people should break off the horns and within a couple setu deal. Reaching 21 game will be difficult. So Underis. 

pick: UNDER    (20.5) @1,89    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101328-petkovic-a-crawford-s


----------



## betblog (Jan 8, 2016)

PANATHINAIKOS - UNICAJA SUPERINIS1944 Basketball  Euroleague 

After the news that Kuze Neza Unicaja ranks as here I see no other choice. Mindaugas is this season's leader Unicaja my eyes unambiguously, the man who tightens the team, when it is difficult and so the words of the team should be quite deep crisis. On the other hand PAO has a good lineup, and although not always this season the composition of screws up, like maybe but could, but now top16 stage in the first round descend Away Fenerbahce, victory must be today, a great gate 13 of the side leads to the fact that the RSO today to celebrate quite mild The victory over nukraujavusius guests. 

pick: Panathinaikos    (Panathinaikos -7.5) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101426-panathinaikos-unicaja


----------



## betblog (Jan 10, 2016)

NEW YORK KNICKS - MILWAUKEE BUCKS SILVER777 Basketball  NBA 

My head here should be above 200 pixels, a team both like to attack and I can only see over here. Meneses played against unto bucks and then left just 197  

pick: OVER    (197) @1,89    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101567-new-york-knicks-milwaukee-bucks


----------



## betblog (Jan 11, 2016)

VEF - LOKO ZALATORIUS Basketball  VTB 

Victor Zalatorius began the new year at three winner, later prasileido 6 red peaks in a row. It is clear you are between 6 lost'u only option 1 was lower than 3 koeficientasu and taking a moderately nematytumem streak right now, but most of the decisions were good and that they have no regrets. 
Here I will take one more compelling varianteli. Dangerous, but not bad. Latvians adopt locomotive. The Russians are very victorious Euroleague This year, accompanied by success, and success was last mace. But Loco is not the elite team, and natural that VTB them doing that well. VTB has 8W and 5L. Several defeat was quite unexpected and today their defeat would not be a very big surprise. VEF'as were always dangerous at home, if you are falling trajakelis can flow away and stronger. The last pair of victories in the Euroleague locomotive was sounding Delaney miraculous appearance. And visumoj Loko is not anything magical. Sukovot Latvians should be here. Good luck  

pick: VEF    (+8,5) @2,09    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101588-vef-loko


----------



## betblog (Jan 12, 2016)

This total with this factor really should try. Returned Gentile replaced with every race he trying to return to its normal rhythm and role- it is all the initiative to take on yourself. Really I do not understand why the points are moved to the top of Simon Total and something else and shoot down 11.5 Overa koeficientasa, but now without talking value go under only. Yes, Croat spends a lot of time on the court, but such totala Euroleague when playing Gentile, Simon overino only 2 times in 6 games. Italian league, scrutinized so carefully, but with Gentile Square, Simon such totala also overindavo less than half of the game. Plus now in good shape McLean, Macvanas also, so far, it seems the waves and if someone handles behind Simon Overy due to the fact that the injured Hummelsas, it is rather funny. Good luck! 

pick: UNDER    (11.5 points) @2    7/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101626-ea7-simon-aris


----------



## betblog (Jan 13, 2016)

BROOKLYN NETS - NEW YORK KNICKS SAMSUNG13 Basketball  NBA 

Tonight I go to the Knicks and against whom they played except in Brooklyn. No one expected that the Knicks caught the wave and the wave of fracture already seems to be very, very close, but I do not think that today. Brooklyn wretched and hungry Knicks. It is necessary to take such a victory, especially when you are on the Play-off line and the whole team is motivated, a great atmosphere. Carmelo Probably Nelo, but without it perfectly Knicks went on in the second half vs. the Celtics. Why not today in a match ... -C

pick: New York Knicks    (-5.0) @2    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101717-brooklyn-nets-new-york-knicks


----------



## betblog (Jan 14, 2016)

OLYMPIACOS - BROSE BASKETS +10 BETTINGPROFESSIONAL Basketball  

Oly still nepralaimėjusi top 16 team, losing at home is very rarely the last time in Ephesus. Favorites of this competition really reliable firm office, great game two against two. Come Brose, who are also excellent playing two against two, with an excellent coach. While there clearly everyone knows that oly chores, and it is likely that they will win but these two teams play both in attack and the top guard is similar. I think Brose definitely will not lose more than 10taškų. 

pick: Brose baskets +10    @1,77    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101720-olympiacos-brose-baskets-10


----------



## betblog (Jan 18, 2016)

GULBIS E. - CHARDY J. +PLIUSAS+ Tennis  Australian Open 

Well today ends for snapping a bomb on the tennis world that properly rotate and betting here. No wonder, when most of the Apple Mac ends really suspicious way. I travel maybe not for the best option, but are attracted to me, Truly this bet. Latvian pays Lost FIG seizes the level tenisininkam, but pay and driokstelt when reikiant. I do not expect that here so easily, well let down. French is really a corpse, cruel to me the game, and LPG. Latvian and can really cling to victory with ease. Maybe you how much rather be in the sample swan victory, but still I'm trying to take the safer option. Do not expect that everything here runs through 3SET., So as believing that the Latvian pakovos take of his plush. 

pick: Gulbis E.    (+5) @1,98    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101985-gulbis-e-chardy-j


----------



## betblog (Jan 19, 2016)

NAPOLI - INTER LILLARDAS Football  Other Futbolas 

Well, that Napoli won victory at home I am sure 99%, so I try and -1, because not surprised at all and 3-0 or 4-1 as knowing what zverys year is Napoli and especially at home where in the first 20 minutes are often determined by the match-fixing. Offensive machine treated as working at full capacity and is not visible to the closure of even the slightest hint. At between Inter started the season very well and played good, quality, Italian viscosity defensive football, almost missed and hit her own after 1 or 2 goals. But now maybe 4 or 5-offs are never stopped, started prasileisti, which themselves have put them always had a problem more than 1 goal so strewn defeats and a draw against not the strongest teams. Trying to defend here and they spend as little as possible and stretch of Naples in their stadium, where they can play 1-0 or 0-0, but I doubt very much whether Naples will sign in this scenario. I think here Complete Affairs and nesiterlios retaliation, why needlessly afflict anyone on further, if it can brush off your square that has lost its form Inter finished crooked stick. Acc. It fell from 2.1 to 1.67, so that the whole world is making themselves known masofke and Italy is already iskart sounds ominous, and I do not want to throw money here, but if you are not picking up Naples will declare to these circumstances, and they will play as well as I will make them and hope. So my guess would be at least 2-0, but the most realistic option in my eyes it would be 3-1. 

pick: Napoli    (-1) @2,22    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101998-napoli-inter


----------



## betblog (Jan 20, 2016)

TRABZONSPOR - GRISSIN REGGIO EMILIA ALON Basketball  Eurocup 

Lenders still one EuroCup match, and went back to the guests. In fact as far as me and surprising fact is that the Turks Kolka Eurocup won 5 of 6 matches played at home. But personally I think there is a team that is somewhat and overperformina "(at least in the first stage), and certainly can try running catching the lead, the more so as their main weapon is attack. So after the first stage of the team left the two leaders Kinsey and Johnson -Odom gone to the Euroleague teams, and they were replaced by Ryan Thompson, who Crvena zvezdoi anchor was more than useful player and another amerikonas (both together elected after 12tšk). So the reason why I go to the house is that the current team's success is highly dependent on the 3 players (Hardy, Kulig, Stipanovic). Trabzonspar and just a very unpredictable attack. One day 80tšk can easily exceeded the limit, and watch the other has only 70 tesumeta. Looking at the current composition here practically collected only decent starting five ~ with more attacking type of legionnaires Hardy Kulig, Stipanovic, Thompson and Velickovic (of which more the rest of the name than the game with a gruesome hit percentage while and injury to persecute continuous), while on the bench sits practically secondary role of the younger Turks. Here are some statistics you when leaving Kinsey and Johnson-Odom, to approximately form an opinion about the following command: -paskutinėse domestic league match against one of the weakest teams in points scored 6 players, three of them and only four less. -EuroCup Last32 stage 3 Players collect an average of ~ 52 team points out of 80. So reziujuomant, depending on the given lines, and opponent, I think it is worth to try EIT Italians, the more so since a tour match lost quite a considerable margin, and the second from sequence similar matches can be fatal to fight for positions TOP2 group.

pick: Grissin Reggio Emilia    (Reggio Emilia +4) @1,9    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102055-trabzonspor-grissin-reggio-emilia


----------



## betblog (Jan 21, 2016)

DARUSSAFAKA - ULKER GAMBIT21 Basketball  Euroleague 

I feel very good Ulker minus embodiment as Ulker demonstrating excellent form currently winning against all but lost to Darussafaka least 5 times iseiles. Ulker with all healthy and able to play a full pajegumu.sios two teams have already played for two times in this season, both times won Ulker 5TS 3ts.taciau and it was the season's start when Ulker still buksavimi and did not exhibit such games as currently so I should easily walk 

pick: OVER    (Ulker -6.5ts) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102179-darussafaka-ulker


----------



## betblog (Jan 23, 2016)

TSONGA - NISHIKORI RONALDO7 Tennis  Australian Open Published 2016/01/23 19:27 | 0 thanks | 90 views  01/24 02:00  Violation  Thank
Blatné did not show anything before garcia lopez nisikoris. The lavoniskai lose managed Seta nusigriebt. Neither gave the good belekiek unforcedu dare and still bruised hand. Apsibintaves was definitely healed within a couple of days maybe, but over the long haul will feel the pain, but only apsibintavus unforcedu more began to bear. I say surprising, what I have seen. Tsonga perhaps unimpressive apart servo, but can move, plus not often surprised, but her fight win, and here unimpressive opponent. Another serious contender did not have to warm up courts and DBR hope so victories. 

pick: Tsonga    (Tsonga wim) @2,15    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102300-tsonga-nishikori


----------



## betblog (Jan 24, 2016)

RAONIC - WAWRINKA LILLARDAS Tennis  Australian Open 

Well, I do not like neither one player, so here it does not play any sympathy - antipathy to this Act. Just seeing that coefficient. the composition of the ranking, although it should not be this way because of my personal uprights to Raonic This year are playing better thanks Wawrinka. Both players nepralaimejo more than one meeting this year, but Raonic game looks much more confidently, and dominant and the opponent was much stronger, even for Federer is no hope for victory is not given. Wawrinka also are playing well, but he or slowly improves their shape and do not show all the option or not play as a dominant as last year or the year before. In reality, many players maz equal to this day, fans will say that Wawrinka Wawrinka better Raonic fans will say that it is better, but the reality is that equal-equal. And since the equal-equal to that mode higher coefficient, which is not even similar to the equals-equals. laimėtioja most likely Spree several small detail makes the 2.5 coefficient. for me. My guess would be 3: 1 Raonic. 

pick: Raonic    @2,52    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102355-raonic-wawrinka


----------



## betblog (Jan 25, 2016)

FERRER - ISNER TUTIS1 Tennis  Australian Open 

And again, I try to share the AO, because personally everything goes quite well in this tournament. Today Lithuanian time in the morning between two very Skirnas players, the Spaniard is small and very tenacious player actually does not feed, Isner is quite different floor and has a great innings, but rallies are certainly much weaker than the Spanish. Ferrer before Isner relationship is very good. I do not know what to talk here is not actually feeding prior to admission, and still a very big plus for the Spaniard is stable in the parking rallies, where he will be able to simply uzvaikyti American. 

pick: Ferrer    (-2) @1,85    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102383-ferrer-isner


----------



## betblog (Jan 26, 2016)

FENERBAHCE - CEDEVITA SAMSUNG13 Basketball  Euroleague 

Very you will agree that Cedevita is a powerful home, but ... they skystoki outings. Fenerbache have good form, it brings all the images. That there will be guided 15-20tšk even I hesitated, but Fenerbache not always able to maintain a psychological build-up to the end of the match. 4kėlinyje like to take a break and so senarijus almost ended very sadly match against Darussafaka. As a result, I choose a lower handicap stones, and the coefficient pasiderinsiu in combination. TOP16 stage long, even for 10 matches, but so far Ulker won the previous 4. Lean back still early, but these victories together and develop points of difference - the same. -C

pick: Fenerbahce    (-9.0) @1,5    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102430-fenerbahce-cedevita


----------



## betblog (Jan 27, 2016)

ZENIT PETERSBURG - ZIELONA GORA CIA Basketball  Eurocup

Welcome, dear friends. Senai what berasiau, the old besidalinau caught and I decided to write a few words of inspiration forecast. Perhaps it would be premature to raise this beta, but in line fully satisfying, so dabar.Lenkai mode last week and Zenit EJO slightly favorite, but before the match thanks to factor drove everywhere. Everything has been assessed quite correctly, Poles neprasta home team did not see those values to one side, so that Maca left alone. And then what happened? Poles after Match 3 Zenit pralosinejo even 22 points difference in these teams at home so much bashing anything apart bars. Bookmakers, is fascinated by the Poles and today was move to a pavesi that, it would seem, today their victory tantamount to miracles. That is not so, and such a line I like very much. I like to go with the Poles at the time when they are significantly underestimated (as of today) and then usually they manage to surprise. I think it will feel relaxed Zenit side, after such an easy walk in Poland, which further reinforces the bet. edge a bit, and the Russian team without those few legionnaires, really nestebuklas. There will be still and Landry, seems rather Gora and in turn certainly has something to offer and do not expect the film will play such a negative mača.Ludwigsburgas while playing with Zenita square was open Doga seems to 5 points, and here for a similar level of Poles get even 9.Visa the value can only sveciais.pranašumas at all seems like a very good bet, but placed the detail and polish pergale.Sekmes! 

pick: Zielona Gora    (+9) @1,9    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102484-zenit-petersburg-zielona-gora


----------



## betblog (Jan 28, 2016)

FEYONOORD - HEERENVEEN SKAZIS Football  Netherlands Eredivisie

Dutch lyga.Cia should fall ivarciu.Feyonoord decelerate while overall Sita season ziurejosi pretty bad, pagryzes Kyut, the game is built on the puolimo.Paskutines received from one of the leaders PSV and AZ playing a good stretch. Tomorrow prims Heerenveen which most probably defeats but there is no victory koeficientasiciento. The guests win the last match at home, and condemned 3 golu this season and although unsuccessfully outings are playing but usually manages to imusti.Pasirinkimas Over 2.5 & BTTS because Feyonoord defense quite permeable, attack at home hang neturetu.Manau will be fruitful in the match. 

pick: OVER    (BBTS & Over 2.5) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102564-feyonoord-heerenveen


----------



## betblog (Jan 29, 2016)

CRVENA ZVEZDA - LOKOMOTIV CUBA CIA Basketball  Euroleague 

Well, do not expect that the Serbs here will be a massive bet, so I try to go with them. The coefficients are arranged more or less correctly, maybe slightly the favorites and Belgrade should be a star, but this season Loko phenomenon is still surprising bookmakers and blurred favorite status gives namely a Russian team. However, one must admit that the Serbs their phenomenality robe also discovered. Especially when playing at home. Early in the season, perhaps the most nukraujavusi-season team, in my opinion, was considered practically the weakest and least promising a team. However, during the course of the season Serbs rise like a phoenix from the ashes, and their playing time curve until now there is still upward. Euroleague home crossed giants Real, Khimky, Unicaja and many others. Look Beyond the defeat Ulker, as the season progress has already shown that the Turks simply is very inconvenient for the Serbs and with the team all the matches on a flat double-digit margins. Single Adriatic league defeat only reaffirms what it is haunting the coach and the player's thoughts, mood and motivation. Where the Zvezda Wina be able to get 2.2 or more, is it ever a good choice, now maybe even as far as missing until more parking, but the charge today still overperforminius Loko and expect another one of their three pointers fiesta Belgrade hell, I do not seem reasonable. I would say seimininku Sansai laimėtii 60/40, so weigh everything I travel with Serbs. Good luck! 

pick: Crvena zvezda    (-3) @2,6    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102621-crvena-zvezda-lokomotiv-cuba


----------



## betblog (Jan 30, 2016)

ADELAIDE - ILLAWARRA HAWKS NEFORMALAS Basketball  Australia NBL 

The last of the Australian team in the competition in the league was 2 days, one against the other, in that competition victory feast at home discarded Illawarra Hawks team and this is not surprising. Australian league walls of the house there is enormous advantage, perhaps every team in the league that has exhausted what I did and the Hawks team meeting before 2 days. Today, home team are playing in Adelaide is the hope revanco. Adelaide home this season, played 12 who won the race on 9 including a victory at the future of the opponent 89-77. And finally approve Adelaide home court advantage to 5 consecutive victories including 2 against league leaders Melbourne United (both times wins 91-81). Go to the home forom Australian league is really good advantage, without any question, to win more than lose - namely that I try to take advantage and start on Saturday with a positive. Good luck! 

pick: Adelaide    (-2.5) @1,95    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102680-adelaide-illawarra-hawks


----------



## betblog (Jan 31, 2016)

UDINESE - LAZIO VICENTER Football  Italy Serie A 

3 consecutive losers forecasts with Udinese, although it is still No. 1 by kortas.Pirmu case of Carpi pralimejo without a fight, the second with Juventus 25min was already 4 cards but over half kel spent 4 goals, and the third in the past week again prasileido pile scoring ran out of one korteles.Lazio in this case is the perfect opponent, who has European ambitions and went not be able to beat a lot of ivarciu.pati Udinese must finally rehabilitation after ugly defeat and give the fight from the first to the last minute 

pick: OVER    (5,5 cards) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102734-udinese-lazio


----------



## betblog (Feb 1, 2016)

VITA TBILISI - KHIMKY M. NEFORMALAS Basketball  VTB

There is nothing to expand, Khimki attack is unstoppable Euroleague, let alone api VTB and the more clubs such as Vita is all smashed a wet rag and drop them as much as heart's content ... The first meeting of these teams which won 117-73 Khimky is great pavizdys what to expect from this competition today. I have no doubt that monstrous Khimky attack once again Sume ~ 115 pixels, as senarijus I think it will be very simple, but it is the guest dominance from the outset, quality advantage and competitions aimlessly rave top guard. (and in such circumstances and the home team will be discarded ~ 75). 

pick: OVER    (170.5) @1,85    10/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102792-vita-tbilisi-khimky-m


----------



## betblog (Feb 2, 2016)

IPSWICH - READING SENELIS Football  England Championship 

Another pearl. Market here in the home win and BTTS, but I chose there. Ipswich trying to cling to the playoffs (appoint just 2 points), it would need to choose the eyes, and against such an opponent's necessary. Ipswich n consecutive year, known as the home team this season lost 3, and two of them for the same Derby and Boro.3 last home race was btts to a more defensive teams. Reading one of the worst and kiauriausiu Away Team transmits the most goals. Already there varzybu fail to win another victory last September, but still manages to projectile successful. Just four out of 14 outings varzybu failed pocketed. Isvykoj was musta defense specam as Hull derby nottingham, so here nemam why they can not beat the current braskancia Ipswich defense. Some kind of minusiukas that I went out Derby Champion team midfielder. 
Owner free of suspended an experienced holding midfielder. 

pick: OVER    (BTTS) @1,95    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102859-ipswich-reading


----------



## betblog (Feb 4, 2016)

ILLAWARRA HAWKS - MELBOURNE UNITED NEFORMALAS Basketball  Australia NBL 
3rd place adopts 1st place, but according to many experts namely 3ja place in Illawarra are considered the favorites laimėtii glass which is not surprising since this command is balanced perfectly by trikrai Austraila League, five + stable long bench which is often a factor between victory and defeat. Melbourne United sits in first place, but their form is not reflected Away, Lost 6 competition is 12 match this season including defeats to future opponents Hawks 102-87. It is a competition as going to the end of the season, the house has an excellent opportunity to rise to 2nd place and get closer to first place in 1 race - it is difficult to believe that such a team to miss such an occasion. 

pick: Illawarra Hawks    (-4.5) @1,9    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102983-illawarra-hawks-melbourne-united


----------



## betblog (Feb 5, 2016)

ZALGIRIS KAUNAS - CSKA MOSCOW SAFAS Basketball  Euroleague

Team a familiar and what is not here to bulk is empty holes. There are two sides to the CSKA when they have De Colo in his absence. With De Colo armieciai it is without any doubt the best European team, and that reflects the results. 1.7 koeficientasu amateur here superinis option, but on the whole I would say very good i Dublin. I do not see any chance of Zalgiris. Laid it is already one of the top team at home, this is the second pasizaist it would be inexact. We saw the true scale of capacity last week in Moscow. 

pick: CSKA Moscow    (1H / AH -5.5) @1,76    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103053-zalgiris-kaunas-cska-moscow


----------



## betblog (Feb 7, 2016)

SIAULIAI - ZALGIRIS KAUNAS SARACENAS Basketball  Lithuania LKL 

Handicap really be too low, given that the motivation for Zalgiris LKL'e missing. Knowing that Zalgiris suffered a crushing defeat at home against CSKA, Siauliai will be very difficult. I can guarantee that Jasikevicius will often pressure is forced Siauliai wrong. 
Even with a large lead and a little bit relaxed, Jaska takes time-Outa, recalling that the player needs to end. Home Siauliai not cover the TOTAL 4 in the last race. The Jasikevicius Zalgiris played 4 LBL match. Received from the morning, 17 points won against Vytautas, 44 against Nevezis, 32 against Neptune. 
Siauliai last time appears dull. Away 4 points lost Nevėžis, two victories - 8 points before the injury forever embattled Vytautas, and 5 points for a victory tour before LKL'e motivation nerandantį Neptune. And two devastating defeats tour matches with Juventus and Lithuania to the east. 
The only chance to elapse pranašumasi see only three-pointers shots, but only in Siauliai well throw Ayers and Dudzinski. Ayers should cover Seibutis or Ulanovas who has a good defense, so I reject that possibility. 
I think Zalgiris starts a routine victory of 20 points skirtimu. 
As companies meager choice here, had to choose Triobet . The same advantage is BetOnline. 

pick: Zalgiris Kaunas    (Zalgiris -12.5) @1,88    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103172-siauliai-zalgiris-kaunas


----------



## betblog (Feb 8, 2016)

ANYANG - DONGU PROMY REIKIAIMTI Basketball  

In a does not like that league but saw a totala decided shared, built now because guess in the morning will drop at least a few points, so these were mostly very favorable underiam, guests will leave the 2 Americans In their Lost 4 Match 5 and thrown only ~ 70 points, In addition to their local Neo-dress long the attack (Guest reminds Panathinaikos tragically both fines throws both three-point fines 61% Accuracy 30% of three-pointers, both teams Ira ginibinio Type mostly, the expected 145-150. 

pick: UNDER    (155.5) @2,15    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103222-anyang-dongu-promy


----------



## betblog (Feb 9, 2016)

ALBA BERLIN - NEPTUNAS NEFORMALAS Basketball  Eurocup 

Labai paprasta, kas laimi siandien eina tuoliau. Neptunas, Aris, Alba turi po 2 pergales (dalinasi 2 vieta) Emporio Armani jau uzsitikrine vieta kitame etape kaip grupes nugaletojai su 4 pergalem. Laukiu ginybiniu varazybu ir labai mazo tasku totalo kadangi kaip jau minejau pergales kaina labai didele todel logiska mastyt jog komandos stengsis is paskutiniu. Siaip po pirmu tarpusavio varzybu kurios baigesi Neptuno pergale 73-65 totalo siandien tikejausi kur kas mazesnio 145~ taciau jis virsija 150+ kas tikrai nustebino ir bandau tuo pasinaudoti. Manau verta tiketi jog rezultats bei komandu zaidimas bus labai panasus i pirma tarpusavio susitikima. 

pick: UNDER    (151.0) @1,8    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103273-alba-berlin-neptunas


----------



## betblog (Feb 11, 2016)

LABORAL KUTXA - BROSE BASKETS UNDERIS Basketball  Euroleague 

In the evening I write because I believe that tomorrow will be battered line significantly. So, I prefer the guests, because the German game really sympathetic and defensive as offensive. Beech Germans Doga time, because in the past Vitoria won the match against real išvykoj and now at home agrees to Bamberg, where according to them should be easy to win home. But I think on the contrary, because Vitoria now compete over its possibilities and limits how much the series continues - is unclear. Meanwhile, Bamberg slew of Barcelona, which was also considered Doga. The teams could be seen throughout, but more inclined to German Foros and ML finely put it. Good luck! 

pick: Brose Baskets    (+6,5) @1,9    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103382-laboral-kutxa-brose-baskets


----------



## betblog (Feb 12, 2016)

PANATHINAIKOS - ANADOLU EFES CIA Basketball  Euroleague 

Well, I do not know why should I attempt such a factor and Ephesus victories. If the game Turku curve Bit upward, the RSO tractor engine after the New Year is at all seized and rusty. Perhaps the game of recent years has mainly had to observe from EL teams this season, the most nu Their victory buna operating a bunch together tampytiasi fully with the opponent when playing at home, I'm not talking about the fact that practically at all does not peddle Forus Greeks. The finest examples of bookmaker underestimate Darusafaka or Unicaja Greeks gave serious fight and victory neiskovojo only through the hair. Diamantidis has nebepajuda and Feldeinas and GIST are playing very rough, Raduljica tomorrow also unclear how fits to the mobile Ephesus members, but also the mood like there zaidejai.Ir Anyway I bet when choosing Sita was enough to answer one question: which events happen are bigger chance: or that the level of RSO Euroleague continue its winning streak to 3, or still definitely potential with the Turks lost the Match 3 in a row? The lines in a response time to think not long. good luck!

pick: Anadolu Efes    @2,67    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103458-panathinaikos-anadolu-efes


----------



## betblog (Feb 13, 2016)

OBRADOIRO CAB - LABORAL KUTXA CIA Basketball  Spain ACB 

Here one betting colleague some point I is said that long rune take home a teddy is not very profitable and have to agree with it, but an exception to the rules can be done anytime. One such case is today. Which side of humor, motivation, konsentracija and so, perhaps there is no need to interpret. After this three impressive victories Laboral will definitely be somewhat lost steam and venting the steam and have no idea it besiplesanciu and kindled trample owner. Especially since Thursday has been played EL and I think that today we can certainly expect a calmer MACO from the Basque. Of course the owner's not a miracle, but the house has a positive win / loss balance sheet, the victory won quite old, so a bit of a breakthrough in thirst really have to be afflicted, and I think that today the hosts really pushing the flaps will start our baskams.Nenustebintu and Obradoiro pergale.Sekmes! 

pick: Obradoiro CAB    (+8) @1,9    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103517-obradoiro-cab-laboral-kutxa


----------



## betblog (Feb 14, 2016)

BUFFALO SABRES - COLORADO AVALANCHE NBA1 Ice hockey  NHL 

Quickly and easily, already 3rd generation going to Colorado, the team went on zaidizia outperform at home, and now opponents much weaker behind rival against which recently were playing Colorado Buffalo team at home does not magical game, this team apksritai does not show a good game, and possess before paskutyne place , the team can beat the Colorados team since 2005, certainly a very impressive winning streak, so I go again with the Colorado, I should take. 

pick: COLORADO AVALANCHE    (Including Overtime) @2,15    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103597-buffalo-sabres-colorado-avalanche


----------



## betblog (Feb 15, 2016)

KARAGANDA - BALASHIKHA LENNA Ice hockey  Russia Hockey

Karaganda 5 win match series jumped into the concrete pit - 3 losing extensions. In reality, the houses probably one of the most stable teams in the league, and after each successful sequence a series of setbacks. Both teams sit in the play-offs'ų limited by two equally struggling for higher places. Karaganda is still full of hope to break at least until TOP6. The team's goal - TOP8. Too many do not grow here, the choice is clear. Home is in dire need to recover and stop the 3 match series of accidents. Balashikha outings playing unstable, not if it will receive a 3-4 match in succession. Good luck.

pick: Karaganda    @1,85    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103636-karaganda-balashikha


----------



## betblog (Feb 16, 2016)

PARIS SG - CHELSEA UZURPATORIUS Football  UEFA Champions League

Well meet in great shape PSG showing which one of the real contenders for the Champions League to take the title this year, with the Chelsea team playing poorly. Paris are playing well at home, their team is fully balanced, will be picked up the ball control into their own hands and pressure on the opponent, 2 goals scored at home for them, I think problems should not be. Chelsea will sulindusi guard and I will expect to return home with a draw, perhaps succeed Koki 1 goal in to effect changes, and if it succeeds, Paris automatically will need at least 2 for the victory at home.

pick: OVER    (1 team goals1.5+) @1,92    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103700-paris-sg-chelsea


----------



## betblog (Feb 17, 2016)

OSTRAVA - ZLIN NOBRADAS Football  Other Futbolas 

Czech Synot disease (Czech Premier League) meet at home žaisianti and 16 minutes (the last) place occupying Ostrava (1W / 1D / 15L) before the 6th place the Zlin (7W / 3D / 7L). 
Zlin sure this season fought and will fight for a ticket to the European cup and the opponent in very handy during the 17 rounds only twice is not defeated. 
Meanwhile Ostrava New year quite surprised last round match against Mlada Boleslav for the first quarter quite exemplary opposed one of the Czech leaders, but I was interested in the physical Condition answered, and the final result (lost 0-3). 
So, why should Zlin try and Ostrava and New year greeted not particularly ready. 
Good luck! 

pick: Zlin    @2,07    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103770-ostrava-zlin


----------



## betblog (Feb 18, 2016)

DORTMUND - FC PORTO PREMIER Football  UEFA Europa League 

Hello. 
Today I choose a joint-situ commands 2.5 golu OVER. 
1.Because Dortmund is one of the best attacking teams in Europe. 
2.Porto started to discover their last game Match 4 left a good impression .. 3 matches won and lost the one over them was scored even 13 golu. 
3.Dortmundas of the last 10 match varzybu 7 times the bet such total. SPEC 3: 1, 2: 2

pick: OVER    (2,5 Golo) @1,81    10/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103810-dortmund-fc-porto


----------



## betblog (Feb 19, 2016)

PELLA - GIMENO-TRAVER WIMBLEDONBALL Tennis  ATP Tennis 

So Pella guy from Argentina (71ranking), a major player of this coating - primer, during his career on the surface has a 252/130 balansa.Cia tournament in Rio de Janeiro in Brazil is moving well, both have previously seen the underdogs managed to lay their varzovus.Varzovai it was good Isner and Giraldo, both during matches to give only 2 of their innings, which is also well aware that the game played on grunto.Siandien great Mača apturejo against Giraldo, after which the motivation and go a step farther substantially, the circumstances so permit since the fight against the Spanish .Neturejo here already be an old Gimeno, but is 4 kovu by apturejo here in Brazil (a quali and base) 3 opponents retirino.Pastaraisiais year Gimeno Grimston getting lower while the game is becoming more klaikesnis.Statau on players who are currently in their career pike It shows a powerful game and are more motivated player, who rent surrendering all jegas.Taip also mention that this is a left-handed player, who is not very convenient desinerankiam.]

pick: Pella    (-2,5 Pella) @1,83    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103877-pella-gimeno-traver


----------



## betblog (Feb 20, 2016)

COWDENBEATH - PETERHEAD NOBRADAS Football  Other Futbolas 

Scottish League One (third-largest Scottish League) meet in 8th place in Cowdenbeath (7W / 4D / 12L) against the second place Peterhead (12W / 9D / 4L). 
Peterhead after frying excellent shape. Recently beaten a lot of goals. There is also the possibility to fight for first place in the league and the most direct way to suffer an Championship. 
Comwdenbeath much transmits team, but also a number įmušanti team (currently apstojusi), so this indicator is very suitable for tomorrow's finals. 
The last match between these teams ended: 7 Peterhead -0 victory. 
Good luck! 

pick: Peterhead    @1,81    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103937-cowdenbeath-peterhead


----------



## betblog (Feb 21, 2016)

LOKOMOTIV CUBA - VITA REIKIAIMTI Basketball  VTB 

Well Here Nesiplesysim Too, Loko best Defending is excited, but relatively not Attack Euroleague just 76.8 With vita them trimmed Ner what, when Loko Has a real chance to push Top8 Limits time both Delaney Both Randolph should match what 20-25 min max, presented advantages are actually not too long ago Sweetie Zaide Where Loko won 63-79, Vita undefeated Such advantages already Match 4 turn to play Cska 98-62 I will be mainly 30-35 difference Good luck 

pick: OVER    (Vita +44.5) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104023-lokomotiv-cuba-vita


----------



## betblog (Feb 22, 2016)

MUNOZ DE LA NAVA - GONZALEZ NUSILEIDZIAMM Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Well here at the end of the tournament Reo de Janeiro begins next tournament in Sao Paulo, again coming Belluci, Cuevas, Almagro, Paire, so not bad-level tournament and immediately Cluny in default of one of the more reliable bet'u behind Spanish, both are playing well bachandu both forehands, strong rally, I saw very well fought with Almagro is well-ready, they lose 4 Matches and today this series was interrupted before Gonzalez. Good luck in tandem 

pick: Munoz De La Nava    @1,62    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104070-munoz-de-la-nava-gonzalez


----------



## betblog (Feb 23, 2016)

DYNAMO KIEV - MAN.CITY RONALDO7 Football  UEFA Champions League 

4 defeats in a row? I do not. City clearly shows how preparing to Siam Machu donation Fa Cupa. It is approaching two important Macau, the Champions League and Capital One finale Sunday. Currently, the highest concentration here. 9 days of rest City players really should go into the benefits. Injuries: is the most important players will not KDB and Navassa, a tragedy? No. KDB one of the most important players in this komandoj this year, but not the most important, because the most important things from the city's success is dependent Aguero and Kompany, and this is clear to all. Del is not a tragedy, because the line is 5 players, KDB might have been nerotuojamas, but still place dalindavosi 5, 3 now remained a strong player in Sterling, Silva, Toure, of course, do not see any problem here. At Kyev not of the left defender, who played in all CL matches, but for the cards will spend Sita Macau. Because I really impersonate that very awareness of this up defending attention I am, I do not know on how many enough is good, but the team important and a replacement is not, so the relevant pages predicts that the only the left-back, some sort of viable young a Ukrainian they will leave on the banks and i left the defense position will allow the central defense, while others say that it rounder. Also injured their main goalkeeper, but this season only once Cl I ran it here is not very important. Who came back after injury, is the most important of their players Yarmolenko, do not know how much the FIT but friendly mace Gola muse. Other factors, everyone knows that the East before the winter season ends, so that the actual practice of certain club matches did not, nu obviously had debilisku tournament, but it's not the same. More than a month has not played at all in Kiev, continue, respectively, from January 16th. to play a match day 16 of friendly matches, twice (!) more than the city. Fatigue City side tournament in abundance? I do not think it can but the argument. Of course the the Journey to the East is never a pleasant evening european klubam, another plus, and due to weather conditions, but currently KIEV 11 degrees Celsius, a match day have notified 4 degrees stadiums Heated nowadays, I do not see the whole difference from England, UEFA after removing the ban in the viewer but it has influence in order to get higher awaited rate, losing case half money back. 

pick: Man.CITY    (City -0.25) @1,93    7/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104106-dynamo-kiev-man-city


----------



## betblog (Feb 24, 2016)

STRASBOURG - OLDENBURG THE ANSWER Basketball  Eurocup 

Oldenburg weekend did not participate in the German Cup final, so be ready for these matches had even 8 days off. 
Strasbourg were playing weekend, French Cup final which fell on the first day, the semi-finals, to the future champion Monaco 82-65. A new version of that failure which is not yet evaporate players from the head. 
Oldenburg Europe seems sinister, strong firm office, a solid offensive and most importantly great shape to leave. 
It's hard to articulate in Strasbourg, a 6-point favorites because they are playing an ordinary slow, in French basketball which often turned against French clubs this scale competitions. Stage, playing the winner being solved in two competitions are required to collect the house advantage in competitions, but do not do so alone firm office, attack in respect of Oldenburg has an advantage. 
Matches it under a plan should evolve point to point, and the crucial moments to their advantage the offensive to prove Oldenburg. Their victories do not guarantee any plush is viewed on the good stuff. 

pick: Oldenburg    (+5.5) @1,9    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104162-strasbourg-oldenburg


----------



## betblog (Feb 25, 2016)

LABORAL KUTXA - ZALGIRIS KAUNAS REIKIAIMTI Basketball  Euroleague 

To match yet and is not by any lines in the moving With laboral team is Info To register for the younger Germans Well but I do not think the child something Bourousi Before the hardest hit, will not Pas Zalgiri J.Randle words was enough to see LBF Finale Morning / green Zalgiris lost tragically Board 45-21 Some succeeded by Velimir Perasović Vitoria is excited rose from the ashes home picked up Lots of El Grande Cska Anadolu 81-71 92-90 96-89 81-78 Olympiakos Barcelona Real 77-68 although Club No Zvaizdyno any playing fantastic. Well Jasikevicius came very CHANGES There When It just went -30 and -40 Round Players lost confidence Vagiukas from time to time but pulled his minus the speed dialing foul with JANKŪNO the same, each of the exposure Kutxos Ekipa Ahead green almost twice as knowing this victory Importance Still waiting totaly Kutxos dominance Sekmes who together !


pick: OVER    (Laboral HT ( -12.5)) @3,25    7/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/104213-laboral-kutxa-zalgiris-kaunas


----------



## betblog (Feb 26, 2016)

KYRGIOS - WAWRINKA RONALDO7 Tennis  ATP Tennis 


As I wrote last tennis forecast for the second week together with kyrgiosu go, and how far you can see no more reason. Seems solidly the second tournament in a row, and the only obstacle has been klizanas the first round, but everyone knows how difficult it is after she wins the tournament should go elsewhere and immediately isivaziuot, often in the games played buna and lowered suddenly, but is not about that. In the beginning of the tournament yet Vele Kyrgiosas to the conflict in social networks, but the mind works picks up again are playing unstoppable. Two parallel with a similar line crashed Berdych in both tournaments and now it Wawrinka row. Wawrinka very confidently started the year, I picked up 250atp turnyreli and showed a good form with a decent player, and then bad and ao appeared, but the shape is manifestly fell. Slunkiius aisku when always been reluctant to play with a bad player, but when you want it uzjudet uzjuda, but the unstable game and Break splitting left and right of the Kyrgiosas nepbus very well, because the This year really good time padaca. This year the most important matches capable of complying 90proc + padaco wins the first point, what is truly impressive. Really well-fed, and what is most important and that returnina good moves for rent, not overly issidirbineja. Wawrinka nerves are also available in cold blood, maybe a bit and try to refrain ourselves, but in the quality of the game that can be seen. I very confidently looks Kyrgiosas This year and in line and satisfied, it is going to continue with it. 15 'was met a few times, the last time on Hardo gave a good fight Wawrinka, where he will be able Losees mace retirino, but two sets of particular quality Australian play, so some sort of neparankumo opponents can not see. 

pick: Kyrgios    (Kyrgios win) @2,23    6/10


http://www.betblog.com/picks/104273-kyrgios-wawrinka


----------



## betblog (Feb 27, 2016)

S. WAWRINKA - M.BAGHDATIS _ATP_WTA_ Tennis  Sony Ericsson Open 

Sveicaras reliable when are playing the Grand Slam tournaments, and less when daeina to SF or F, then it usually shows the full potential and then activates the psychology Winner mentality. so we have a final, difficult or easy it DAEJIN here and tomorrow is looking forward to his best tennis over the past week, resulting in such an advantage iguldyti does not cause problems knowing what the other side Korto. Bagi allowed to remind myself this week, really bad, and it is viewed on another situation I should most probably it is this more evident than the underdog, but especially in a tournament against Stana stage I do not see him more opportunities engages in a duel.

pick: S. Wawrinka    (-5,5 games) @3,3    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104322-s-wawrinka-m-baghdatis


----------



## betblog (Feb 28, 2016)

AJAX - AZ ALKMAAR LENNA Football  Netherlands Eredivisie 

Ajax - 2nd place, 4-point deficit on leaders PSV and the ability to reduce the backlog of up to 3 points. AZ - 3 league team, illustrating the third best performance indicator. Ajax is undoubtedly this match will go only to win, but visitors should try to deal with at least a draw, as they and the 8th place, unwanted opportunity to play in Europe spend only 4 points. AZ - 8 win match series. Only during the last 8 matches to score 23 goals and spend 7. Ajax also demonstrates the inferiority of 10 does not lose the game series, through which struck 25 goals. The hosts will perform without Kenny Tete, Jairo Riedewald. Both players are defensive and very important. Guests will have just one loss, which does not affect absolutely nothing, as Fernando Lewis this season played only 1 match. Goals is what I hope today. Both teams recently unbeaten, demonstrated uragininį assault and both want to extend these beautiful series. For them both to other victory is very important.

pick: OVER    (Total over 3.0) @2,05    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104374-ajax-az-alkmaar


----------



## betblog (Feb 29, 2016)

OLYMPIAKOS - KAVALA MILKIUS Basketball  Greece Esake 

Leaders at home by absolute outsiders. Sensible, threatens to oly dominance. But the Greeks are distinguished by the fact that it is better to suffocate opponents gynyboj than we ourselves 100 points. Thus, oly from 10 home games such totala reduced by only 1 generation. Sveciu balance also is the rub in 10 outings as Apple Mac have spent only 1 generation. First game isvykoj oly IMET only 71 tsk. Hopefully this match will not change the trend. 

pick: UNDER    (Olympiakos 91.0) @1,85    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104390-olympiakos-kavala


----------



## betblog (Mar 1, 2016)

ASTON VILLA - EVERTON FIXBOBE Football  England Premier 

Not bad for playing the Everton, it is enough to spread points. 
Time to rest had innumerable before the match, so will be given all the power to win. 
Aston Villa although the final table at home quite well has played in my eyes, but I do not think that will be enough this time. 
Last Everton race PRIMER against West Brom Total surprised, so surprised wrong result, but the game duag more. It turned out really well, and if at least half of the game will be here before the "worst Primera team will win. 
Everton without serious injuries, but about Aston Villa in later write in the comments. 
So good luck. 

pick: Everton    @1,83    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104440-aston-villa-everton


----------



## betblog (Mar 2, 2016)

REAL MADRID - CSKA MOSCOW THE ANSWER Basketball  Euroleague 

Value has been acknowledged that totaly space, but last week CSKA proved a boon that in Europe such a sudraskomi. 
An interesting situation in terms of somewhere victory, Real Madrid similarly buried in the first half of the season which was surrounded by unexpected defeat against mediocre and the recent success of smiling it is for them, I speak to and about the Catalonian victorious throws from his aisktes side of Valencia that brings to Madrid 94-95 victory despite all his matches however Valencia from behind. 
on the other side CSKA, the club which has a very strong team and that is very rare stumble, weekend Lokomotiv managed to prescribe them that their defeats at the very arena after which it is hard to predict how Regus CSKA. 
Sveciu victory really attractive embodiment of the 1.90 ~ koeficientasu and is not defeat at the weekend I would be it, and took for stability which they demonstrate all of this season, but now it is difficult to predict how sureguos CSKA against another powerful European team after a defeat, but in any case I think the networth of the tick here soon situ club attack is by far the best in Europe. 

pick: OVER    (175.5) @1,9    6/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104488-real-madrid-cska-moscow


----------



## betblog (Mar 3, 2016)

ALEXANDRE SIDORENKO - SERGIY STAKHOVSKY SAKOR Tennis  Challenger Tour 

Well here at perpilinėsiu from empty to full of holes and so everything is clear with these players. Ukrainian well-known, has a good supply, serve and volley lover. Season so far not going to, but there are positive things - often played with top-class tennis tournaments and participation in a more serious and less lendama the challenger rounds. In fact, about Stakhovsky Manuel I do not have too many details, only that the constant rubbing against the ITF lowest ranking tournaments, where there is not much shows. Now va Prancūzijoj going challenge is getting their chance and playing in the qualification, and which passed in this tournament. Playing mostly indoors, as well as Ukrainian. But the levels of experience and different as day and night, so easy a task here should be walnut, Sergei. Good luck 

pick: Sergiy Stakhovsky    (2:0) @1,93    9/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104548-alexandre-sidorenko-sergiy-stakhovsky


----------



## betblog (Mar 4, 2016)

ROMA - FIORENTINA CIA Football  Italy Serie A 

Waiting here principled race between one Italian Grands fighting for third place and opportunities to play in the Champions League. Usual in such matches Statistics cards not valid, because the games played are typically comes stronger and more solid counter (without a single exception.) If evaluated only statistically, it is elected by the Rome 2gk, Fiorentina after 2.5gk. But look at the Roman Contests in noticed an interesting trend that Rome in all matches against top clubs (Juve, Napoli Inter, Lazio, AC Milan) Always use at least 3Gk. No exception was the first meeting of the season, when these teams mace was shown 8gk and red. Maco arbitrator Massimiliano IRRA, perhaps, to some extent misled the bookmakers, because this season have only 4 cards average, but the previous season in Serie A is a constant svipusiu arbitrator under the card was in third place with an average of nearly 6 cards. If bad nesuskaiciavau, the previous season such totala overino 11 of 18 games. In addition, this season still does not show the red (previous season 6), and the match is a great opportunity to pull out the card and darker. Actually I do not see any problems with the two teams meet at 3 yellow cards in as few as Apple Mac and have been playing very quietly and without some kind of unexpected Crush, it should go easily sitas statymas.Sekmes! 

pick: OVER    (5.5 cards) @1,9    10/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104597-roma-fiorentina


----------



## betblog (Mar 5, 2016)

SWANSEA - NORIWCH RONALDO7 Football  England Premier 

Maybe the line as far as pasikoregavo, it adjusts to the side, but according to me anyway wrong. Norwich had to wonder how much of the first matches after the winter transfer seems truly impressive, the idea is offensive and the game, the transition from defense to attack looked beautiful to the eye, Naismith make to the team with good energy, but how they are suboksavo do not have any explanation. Not all of their matches Losees watched, but 4 of the last 5 match teams are really strong West Ham, Chelsea, Tottenham, Leicester. With Leicester practical and broken, known for the fact that Leicester serious team who come to defend himself. Other half: Swansea after famous victories, but often followed and painful defeats or the Fall. Team climate certainly is not what it's about and skalambijo not one interview, released a good and promising coach who has done with the following command in the previous season probably as much as possible MAXIMUM cake. Swansea at the moment for releglationo calm, but my eyes Norwich also not the team that should drop out This year, I will give ziauriai good fight, and while playing the second number to the relatively weak team will certainly have to offer to Norwich. Line too good to not done. 

pick: Noriwch    (Norwich Draw no Bet) @1,9    7/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104627-swansea-noriwch


----------



## betblog (Mar 6, 2016)

A,RUBLEV - MATHIEU PAUL-HENRY TENNISCLUB Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Another finale, the young Rublev A before the retirement of Mathieu showing tricks. The road to the finals with two different, Paul play 4 matches, all the opponents were really bad as a challenger tournament 3 times you can say it again was on over. The first rounde easily overcome Millot. Here Rublev passed Qual, also not easily traveled to the finals, with the OVER everywhere, but did not play yesterday because SF Stakho withdrew himself. Forces will sure. 
Now showing a good game for both. Both have a good supply, based on them, as well as by many ace erratically dvigubom. Henry must stock some problem with my second feed. 
The coating is not the fastest, longest possible Rall. As indoorse all the French have better game of it. 
It was, however - like the players, the game may not be a lot of today, both tend to OVER. Mathieu really reluctance to run the tournament title, while Rublev young and full of vigor from starting to reject the title. 

pick: OVER    (Over 22.5 Game's) @1,8    4/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104684-a-rublev-mathieu-paul-henry


----------



## betblog (Mar 6, 2016)

A,RUBLEV - MATHIEU PAUL-HENRY TENNISCLUB Tennis  ATP Tennis 

Another finale, the young Rublev A before the retirement of Mathieu showing tricks. The road to the finals with two different, Paul play 4 matches, all the opponents were really bad as a challenger tournament 3 times you can say it again was on over. The first rounde easily overcome Millot. Here Rublev passed Qual, also not easily traveled to the finals, with the OVER everywhere, but did not play yesterday because SF Stakho withdrew himself. Forces will sure. 
Now showing a good game for both. Both have a good supply, based on them, as well as by many ace erratically dvigubom. Henry must stock some problem with my second feed. 
The coating is not the fastest, longest possible Rall. As indoorse all the French have better game of it. 
It was, however - like the players, the game may not be a lot of today, both tend to OVER. Mathieu really reluctance to run the tournament title, while Rublev young and full of vigor from starting to reject the title. 

pick: OVER    (Over 22.5 Game's) @1,8    4/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104684-a-rublev-mathieu-paul-henry


----------



## betblog (Mar 7, 2016)

CHELSEA - PSG IZVALGOS Football  UEFA Champions League 

I'm very strange why Chelsea are all so devalues. The team comes from the crisis, the game is improving. the situation is very bad, need to score and then store the result of what blue really pays, larger bus parking professionals in Europe probably nerasim. Playing at home, the enormous support, no pressure, because this team has nobody not expect bury jokes and all season, but do not forget that this is a team that swept all before the year Premiere secured and became champions. All puts PSG solely on names, all seeing Ibra with Di Maria or Cavani match the application and it looks like an unstoppable team, but they are the same players are braced voltage. Spoken with the French questionable Matuidi with Verrati and if any one will not play it would be the cornerstone of a loss, because there is no alternative to fill the middle, which is the most important aišktės place. Here, at the very least equal chances and a factor of very illogical. 

pick: Chelsea    (Chelsea to qualify) @2,95    8/10 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104714-chelsea-psg


----------



## betblog (Mar 8, 2016)

MAVS - CLIPERS SAULETYKIS Basketball  NBA  

Hello, I prefer SIOM Event, C.PARSON OVER, because in competitions IMET In last only 11 points, so it's time to play again, better competition, are playing about 35 minutes to throw threw much. Need expect that a today marksmanship will be better, but a favorable. I try over this player. 

pick: OVER    (C.PARSON OVER 16.5) @1,8    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104738-mavs-clipers


----------



## betblog (Mar 9, 2016)

CHELSEA - PSG NEFORMALAS Football  UEFA Champions League 

PSG bring a 1 goal lead, but spent 1 Gooooool Prancuzijoi allow PSG to play admirably calm as scored Chelsie Contests in chase should guests. Is it [or so it is impossible to believe that PSG will arrive just sit on 100% of Defence we have such a talented attacking Ibra, Cavani, Lucas Di Maria, Pastore taken a group of mutual really really think of as pralausti Chelsea team-cream bwent 1 times. As for their game against Chelsea Hiddick terribly recovered by musa much more and all players play with smiles faces what rain to Mourinho. The message is clear of Chelsea, beaten at least 1 goal against PSG but it will not be easy to do, a lot of players pushing forward there is a real danger to the Chelsea, but here there is a risk that they must try. Chelsea have no doubt that house capabilities (maybe more than one goal depends on how the match will race to us first) but senarijus very simple, Chelsea Musa first PSG Sends everything into attack, PSG Musa first situation practically does not change only Chelsea distinguished road extra goal, in any case, I will be scoring from both, and 2-1, 1-2, 2-2 is viewed on the best. 
Chelsea are still without Terry and Zouma what their top guard does not promise anything good.

pick: OVER    (Both teams score) @1,8    10/10 


http://www.betblog.com/picks/104783-chelsea-psg


----------



## betblog (Mar 10, 2016)

SHAKHTAR - ANDERLECHT LENNA Football  UEFA Europa League 

Ukrainians got a very sophisticated UCL group. After falling from the groups team played with Schalke, which without any problems 0: 3 on Germany. The victory and demonstrated the game showed that the team really can continue to maintain a good result despite the sales of Fernando, Douglas Costa and Alex Teixeira. Shaktar year started very bad. 4 matches, including 3 wins and a total score of 10: 1. Players Belgian lessens the value of humor, serious and match similar time may fight with the Germans. The team will not Dentinho, Márcio Azevedo, Taras Stepanenko and Fred. Anderlecht this year show bad form. Belgijoj stringama, the league Greek Olympiakos ejected only through the extension. The Belgians will pursue without LEYA Iseki, Ivan Obradovic and probably without Defour, who is still on the question mark. Ukrainians showed a good game and cracking away Schalke showed that the Belgians will not be easy. Anderlecht trips really do not play very well + Shakhtar coach Lucescu tends to solve everything at home. 


pick: Shakhtar    @1,7    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104819-shakhtar-anderlecht


----------



## betblog (Mar 11, 2016)

A.VELOTTI - M.MATOSEVIC KRAKABORAS Tennis  Challenger Tour 

Last game in Mexico on a hard surface Pueblo tournament. Here Australian Tesla Matosevičius try lakstyt then Argentinean, young lad Velotti sent balls. Although the guy is currently the 4th top hundred, I think, no one not interfere in 3 sets to achieve victory. Like him, the coating and generally modern youth versatile. Velotti has achieved significant victories against better players, and the degrading factor should be transformed into a beautiful triumph. My head should be Australian or end a career, or slowly die in various lower-level tournaments. 

pick: A.Velotti    @2,75    8/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104885-a-velotti-m-matosevic


----------



## betblog (Mar 12, 2016)

TOULOUSE - BORDEAUX BETISAS Football  France Ligue 1 

Regional Derby, which is always everything including the red card .. Home need a victory if still want to dream of getting off the bottom .. So will be angry and will seek victory at any cost .. Plus another derby so looking forward to a hot match with the cards. . the first red circle also was removed. Good luck! 

pick: OVER    (Red card bus) @4    7/10

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104920-toulouse-bordeaux


----------



## betblog (Mar 13, 2016)

CARPI - FROSINONE BETISAS Football Italy Serie A 

 Hi, interesting meetings for LPG in Italy building cards, still red .. When choosing between the two league newcomers, who are struggling for survival in Serie A .. I snd for the fight only for victory .. and at any cost .. because to think about survival for these ekipe needed only victory .. so fight portend spirited, combative and clearly cards .. the first round was even featured 2 Lament .. snd really hope to see one! Match prices are high! Good luck! 

pick: OVER (Red card bus) @2,9 7/10  

www.betblog.com/picks/104930-carpi-frosinone


----------

